# Team 2012 Bundle of Joy - Dragons in the Making!



## Feisty Fidget

Hi there ladies :wave: Some of you may already be familiar with me from Team 2011 Winter Baby! Sadly the deadline to conceive a 2011-2012 winter baby has passed and some of us lovely people have been left without achieving our goal :cry: BUT we will not be defeated!

2012 is the Chinese year of the dragon so join us if you want a 2012 Bundle of Joy of your own, a baby dragon in the making :haha:

For those of you that would like to join in please give us your name and a brief introduction about your ttc journey so far. This is important so that newer members have a bit of information on those of us old-timers transferring from the Winter 2011 team and older members get to know about the newer ones :wacko: Hope that makes sense!

If you would like the rather snazzy team signature logo pop this (minus the spaces) into your signature bar;

[url]https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/BUTTERFLY-1.jpg[/url] 


*FeistyFidget - Introduction post on page 1
4magpies - Introduction post on page 1
gilmore 85 -Introduction post on page 1
Rachael1981 - Introduction post on page 1 Thread's third  congratulations my darling 
Leylak - Introduction post on page 1
Pink80 - Introduction post on page 1, 2  Sadly lost but never forgotten  xxx
alaricsmom - Introduction post on page 2 - Thread's first  Congratulations my darling 
BridieChild - Introduction post on page 7
Razcox - Introduction post on page 21
SLH - Introduction post on page 21
MrsMM24 - Introduction post on page 41
samoorah1983 - Introduction post on page 56*​


----------



## Feisty Fidget

My name is Danielle and me and DH have been trying to achieve our dream of our very own family for 16 very long and gruelling months now! 

Unfortunately for the first 6 months we didn't realise that I wasn't ovulating and just ploughed in with plenty of :sex: and took a guess at when I was probably ovulating. I realised something was wrong when my cycle lengths were hugely erratic so I decided to start charting my body basal temperature which revealed I wasn't ovulating! Luckily for us I had a GP that decided to skip the usual year requirement before interfering with fertility issues and prescribed me clomid straight away! We fell pregnant with sprout the first cycle I used clomid but sadly we suffered a missed miscarriage in October last year that became apparent at 10 weeks, an ultrasound revealed that sprout had stopped growing at 5-6 weeks.

I had my first proper cycle with clomid in January 2011 and have been trying to conceive again ever since. My body has undergone huge changes since the loss and I am now having to take a variety of supplements to try and get it back on track. 

My request for a referral a FS has been rejected on the grounds that at 25 I have to of been trying for 2 years before they will consider I have a problem, also because we conceived sprout we have to wait 2 years from our loss :cry: it has now gotten to the point where I fear I may never naturally conceive a baby but I will not give up hope!

I know from experience just how wonderful the support and advice from a regular group can be and I am looking forward to welcoming lots of :bfp: into the group and praying that my lovely ladies from the Team 2011 Winter Baby are first in line!

Good luck and sticky :dust: to all! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey sweetie I am here.

My names Becca, I am 24 (just) been TTC full from last August but NTNP before that.

I have been deemed infertile due to my knackered tubes so waiting for IVF and losing weight for referral.

I have had one ectopic and one MC.

Thats about it really.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Hello, my name is Amy and I'm 25. Me and my OH have been TTC for 15 months.

At first we were just :sex: when we wanted and taking a guess at when I was ovulating, then with no luck and no sign of a :bfp: I started to chart my BBT and turns out that we were doing it too early and completly missing my fertile days. Luckily I have very regular cycles so have nothing to worry about on that side but still waiting for that 2nd line, hopefully 2012 will all be our year!

:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi, I'm Rachael. I'm 30 and my OH is 36. We've been TTC since the start of January. I've been charting my BBT since the start and I know I'm ovulating, but my cycles are never the same. I'm also trying the CBFM this cycle along with losing weight. My aim is to lose 5st by Christmas as I believe that my weight is the major factor in the lack of BFP so far.

I was part of the Team 2011 Winter Baby thread and look forward to the continued support :) xxx


----------



## leylak

Hi! This is Leylak (not my real name, means Lilac in Turkish :flower:) I am 29, DH is 30 and we have been TTC since September 2010. I achieved my first BFP at 5th cycle of trying but sadly MMC at 8 months and had a D&C. I had some complications and now I am still trying. Recently found DH has poor motility. I am hopeful that I will be a 2012 mummy together with the other members of this group. I would love to be bump buddies with those precious girls who have been trying for some time. Babydust to all :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Do you know that despite us chatting together for the last 6 months or so it has been really nice to see all your stories first hand and have finally learnt Amy's name :dance:

It is lovely that we have all made it over (I am sure Pink will be joining us later ;)) I am hoping that we all end up with some :bfp: for us ladies rather soon :dance:

Boo has decided that DH is the Alpha male and I therefore must be her equal so she is more then welcome to bite, nip, pee where she likes, chew things she really shouldn't and generally be a pain in the butt when I am looking after her which is pretty much 80% of the time :wacko: Can't wait until I can take her to obedience classes :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Won't be long Feisty lol. Has she had her first vaccination yet?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

No :( We took her to the vet last week and she advised that Boo is too small for her jabs just yet, we are going to take her again on Thursday and see what she advises. I weighed her yesterday and she has put on 125g in a week - I don't know if that is good or not :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm Emma - I'm 31, OH is 33. Was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 23, spent 5 years (or so) trying to convince my OH to start TTC to no avail, until one day out of the blue he decided that it was time :)

We started TTC in June/July last year (so just reached a year). For the first two months my cycles were screwy (47/48 days long), so in September I decided to take SOY to see if that helped me ovulate and regulate my cycles. It worked and I took it for 4 cycles, then in January with thought our dreams had come true when we got our :bfp:, had terrible morning sickness right up until 11 weeks and thought that must be a good sign, but unfortunately when we went for our 12 week scan - we found out that our little pickle hadn't developed properly - it was such a shock, felt like I had been hit by a train. I had a pretty rough time with my MC, and had emergency surgery in April. My first AF arrived 28 days later. We started to TTC again after that, but my cycles seem to be screwy again, so once AF arrives I will try SOY again. I'm also trying to lose weight, as I think that it has a big impact on my cycles.

I'm pleased to have you ladies to continue this journey with (although obviously I would rather us have our BFPs or Babies), and any other lovely ladies that want to join us....

xxxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey girls.. just stalking to get tabs on all my old thread buddies! Hope this new thread brings you all luck!


----------



## pink80

*Feisty* - I'd like to do a flashie like we did for the Winter Baby group - I haven't got enough room for the picture :D

What font did you use so that I can try and get it the same....


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join in with you guys. I am relatively new to the site, and I think I would like it much better if I had a group like this! I'm 25 and DH is 26. This is cycle 3 of ttc#2. It took a little over a year to get pg with my first. I've never charted my bbt, but after hearing so many people say they weren't ovulating when they thought, I may need to. Good luck ladies!


----------



## pink80

Hi *Alaricsmom* - welcome to the group x


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome honey...

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the group Alaricsmom :D


----------



## alaricsmom

Thanks ladies! I can already tell this is going to be SO much better than the main forum. There's so many different things going on in there it's hard to get into a somewhat normal conversation with anyone.


----------



## Rachael1981

I agree. I rarely look around the main forum, just chat in journals and group threads now :haha:


----------



## pink80

I venture on to the main forum sometimes but it's hard, people come and go, and I know it sounds harsh but I find some of it quite tedious and there is only so many times I can read and answer the same question!!! Am I horrible... :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

pink80 said:


> I venture on to the main forum sometimes but it's hard, people come and go, and I know it sounds harsh but I find some of it quite tedious and there is only so many times I can read and answer the same question!!! Am I horrible... :blush:

You're not horrible, i'm the same :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats what I only tend to go in LTTTC now a days. :haha:

I have ov type pains, but its far too early for that! Hum.

xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

No I agree. A lot of people (like me) find the forum by searching for something on Google. I thought I had my bfp in cycle 1, but it was a wicked evap. Thank you blue dye tests and this forum for telling me the truth and not letting me get my hopes up. Are you all poas addicts or are you patient and able to wait until af is late?


----------



## 4magpies

I don't POAS until after AF.

Just to rule out that I am not having another ectopic mostly.

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm a POAS addict :rofl:


----------



## alaricsmom

That's understandable 4magpies. I would do the same I think. I am a POAS addict. I finally made the smart decision to order tests online this month. I was spending WAY too much. DH was getting pretty frustrated with me.:winkwink: hehe


----------



## Rachael1981

I have a load of IC's that I was given. When they run I'll order more off the internet :haha:


----------



## pink80

I'm a POAS addict and I like to share pics :haha: my journal has loads of pics of OPKs and HPTs :)


----------



## 4magpies

I need to order some IC's I think I only have a couple left.

xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

I haven't used OPKs yet. I figure they'll just add to the stress and chaos of ttc. With my first I was way too stressed out and nothing would happen. When I finally gave up and stopped trying I got my bfp. I'm going to try and stay calm with this one. I did have a HORRIBLE job when I was ttc#1 and I now stay home, so my environment is totally different. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome alaricsmom you have been added to the first post :dance:

Like 4magpies I never POAS (accept OPK :haha:) until after the witch is due, just way too upsetting getting a :bfn: At the beginning I did though and with each one I was convinced it would be positive :haha:

Pink you are so not horrible for not posting in the main forum, part of me gets rather upset that some lovelies are there for five seconds and then moving into first tri :blush: I know that is horrible, but I am starting to lose my patience with the whole ttc thing :wacko:

Pink I am trying to find a decent glitter generator, bare with me :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

Yay! My real name is Jenny. I noticed most people were posting that also. I guess I missed that first time around. :)


----------



## pink80

Would you rather be called Jenny? It's funny - as Feisty said us ladies that came from the other thread have been talking for 6 months and I think that was the first time we shared our names - felt a bit like AA - I almost put - Hi my names Emma and I'm a TTC/POAS addict!!!

I don't mind if people call me Emma or Pink :D

*Feisty* thanks for looking for a flashy thing - I tried but couldn't work out what to use!! Oh and did you save the pink colour font on the first page just for me :D

Xx


----------



## alaricsmom

You can call me whatever is easiest. It doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well welcome Jenny, tbh I have been chatting to these wonderful ladies since January and I think this may have been the first time that I actually mentioned my name :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I did indeed save the pink for you ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Jenny :D

Danielle - That's my sister's name :D


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies!
Just want to wish you all the luck in world for conceiving your 2012 bundles of joy (dragons :haha: )
I will be cheering you all on :happydance:
Lots of love xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Shelleney, keep us updated with the bump progress too please!

Rachael your sister has an amazingly good name ;)

Still can't find a decent glitter writer :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

I will keep you updated.
Take care all xx


----------



## alaricsmom

What happens when we get a :bfp:? Do we need to leave the group, or how do you prefer for that to go?


----------



## gilmore85

Welcome Jenny :wave: 

I used to be a POAS addict but now I wait for af to come for me thats easier than seeing a blank test window staring back at me 

as for when we get our :bfp: dont feel you have to leave us and we would never chase anyone away :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

Morning ladies :hi:

My temp dropped to cover line this morning, so af should arrive tomorrow! Definitely going to try SOY this cycle as it helped regulate and bring my OV forward before :thumbup:

I went to see bridesmaids with a group of friends last night - it was really funny, have any of you seen it?

How are you all feeling today?? I'm loving this new thread - for some reason feel a bit more positive with a shiny new thread - I'm sure that doesn't make sense...!


----------



## 4magpies

What amy said ^!!

Good morning girls...

I want to go see that bridesmaids pink!!OH wont go see it tho!

xxx


----------



## pink80

Oh and Jenny - I agree with Amy - definitely wouldn't chase any one away :thumbup:

In fact for me I would want to stay around as it would be such a nervous time for me I would need support from people I already know and who know my situation xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma you better be staying or else we will all be hounding you for daily updates ;) I too am feeling a bit more positive with this shiny new thread :haha: We will be a few days apart this cycle again then :hugs: (still haven't given up hope on that :bfp: for you!) so we can try and keep each other's PMA up :)

Amy is right Jenny, we like to see how the bumps are progressing and it kind of gives us bit of hope when one of the gals graduates to a :bfp:!

Becca same here, I have quit asking Chris to come see things at the cinema with me as he has zero interest in chick flicks :haha: Although I will quite regularly go with him to see the latest gore fest/horror or total lads film - I guess the difference is I quite like those films too :haha:

AFM I am putting all things ttc on laid back approach this cycle, no aspirin, no EPO, no OPK, no temping, no Starflower oil! I will simply be using clomid on CD2-6 and pre-natal vitamin daily. Will only bed 3 times a week from CD8 and just see how it goes. I am hoping that the shock to the system may produce results, this is what happened when I took clomid for the first time. I may even consider having a break from clomid next cycle and temping to see if my body has finally sorted itself naturally :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Like everyone else has said, we would never chase anyone away because they've got their BFP. We're a team, and we stay a team :thumbup:

As for the chick flicks, I don't stand a chance with Ian either. I want to go see the last Harry Potter film at the cinema when it's released and he won't even go and see that :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Rachael, luckily for me I have an awesome mother in law who likes all the twilight films and Harry Potter so I will just go with her :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I wish I had a nice MIL, mine is awful! :haha:

My mum more than makes up for it though!

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

My MIL is nice, but wouldn't go and see films with me. I need more friends nearby I think.


----------



## pink80

Danielle it'll be nice being cycle buddies - we can definitely help each with the PMA!!

You should all definitely see bridesmaids if you can though, made me laugh out loud so many times - I wouldn't say it's a complete chick flick though - more like the female version of The Hangover! I'm lucky as my group of 'girlies' is so large I can always find someone to go with, although my OH would if no one else would. Besides I'm one of them saddos that goes to the cinema by themselves - nothing better than catching a film on my own one afternoon :wacko:

My friend is booking our tickets for opening night of Harry Potter - can't wait!!! Although this Friday is so much more exciting - Take That here I come!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm tempted to go see Harry Potter by myself. Will also be seeing Breaking Dawn by myself when it's released lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Shame we dont live close Rach! I'd go with you.

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

It is a shame. If I only I lived with my Dad :haha:


----------



## leylak

Feisty, sounds like a good plan. I hope it works.
Pink, sorry about the temp drop honey :(
I would also like to have pregnant ladies around; firstly, they give us hope, secondly, I would like to be here if I get my BFP too.


----------



## 4magpies

You'll have to let me know when you visit him next we could maybe go for a brew or something!

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I certainly will! I haven't been up there since May last year though, he's been coming to me as I've not got a car. But as soon as I get a job and I can afford a car I'll be getting one and going over :D I'll have Holly with me though :blush: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> I certainly will! I haven't been up there since May last year though, he's been coming to me as I've not got a car. But as soon as I get a job and I can afford a car I'll be getting one and going over :D I'll have Holly with me though :blush: xxx

Holly and Bronson can have a doggy date!! Haha. :haha::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Holly will love that. She loves other doggys to play with :D

Unfortunately all the boys want to do is hump her and she gets bored of that fast :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Rachael1981 said:


> Holly will love that. She loves other doggys to play with :D
> 
> Unfortunately all the boys want to do is hump her and she gets bored of that fast :haha:
> 
> xxx

Funnily enough Bron isnt a humper at all! 

He is rather bouncy and in your face when meeting new people though. :blush:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

So is Holly :haha: I think they'll get on great :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## BridieChild

Hello girls! May I join? I'm Clare and we have been TTC since April. I'm 35, he's 41 and I have a DD who is turning 8 next week. Getting my BFP will mean the world to us as we are an 'older' couple and my family goes through early menopause. It will also be DH's first bio child.

We want to join Team Dragon 2012!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Clare, welcome :D


----------



## pink80

Hi Clare, welcome to the Team :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: gorgeous girlies!!! :flower:

Just wanted to say hi and send my love and best wishes for your BFP's in your happy shiny new thread! (Love the Dragon theme! :D) 

I'm still hanging around lurking (with the pom poms :dance:) waiting to jump out and scream and shout when those :bfp:'s come rolling in! 

PS... sorry for the temp drop Pink! 
PPS... Feisty, Boo is adorable :cloud9:
PPPS... I wish I had someone to watch Harry Potter/Breaking Dawn with.. my hubby refuses! :grr:


----------



## Rachael1981

Come up here and watch them with me Cath :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... in the time it takes me to drive to you - you can probably watch them both! :rofl: :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

True :rofl:

You could fly :thumbup: :D


----------



## MummyCat

True :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Probably be cheaper than driving too lol :D

No idea though lol :D

Surely Luton - Newcastle can't be that much :shrug:


----------



## alaricsmom

I know I'm abut behind you all in the states but good morning! I'm glad you won't run people off when they get a :bfp:. 

I've never watched any of the harry porter movies but I'm obsessed with twilight. I put the number of days until opening on my friends wall on facebook a few months ago. So many people were going crazy thinking I was pregnant. Haha

I have been impulsively buying baby girl clothes for a few weeks now. Do any of you do this? My dh thinks I'm crazy but when they are on sale and are adorable I can't pass them up.


----------



## Rachael1981

I love Twilight too :D

I've not bought anything yet. OH won't let me, says we shouldn't tempt fate and I agree. If i'd started buying things then I would be getting myself upset that I have things and no baby for them :shrug:


----------



## cajunbabe

First off, you all need a husband like mine.. he is still mad at me that I went to see Harry Potter without him last year. He still hasn't seen it and refuses to go see the next one til he sees that one. I really don't understand why he can't just watch it one night.. what a weirdo. I think he is just angry I went without him. And, I have discovered that when men get together they do strange things, because out on the oil rigs apparently some of the rigs shut down for an hour or so so the guys can The Young and The Restless!! I mean, really! A soap opera, can you imagine about 50 guys watching it together.. strannngge. 

And secondly, I bought some baby clothes about 2 years ago.. just a boy outfit and a girl outfit, made me feel better like I would eventually have a baby to dress them in. I think each person feels very differently about buying stuff. Even when you get your BFP some will buy lots and others won't buy at all. I haven't bought any clothes.. I think I was afraid for a long time I would lose it. It's just now, I'm starting to relax. And after that 'Secret Life of the American Teenager' episode.. now I'm afraid of stillbirth... I don't know if you guys have ABC family over there.. but wow, was that episode sad.


----------



## alaricsmom

I already have all the boy clothes I need...plus more. My son has WAY too many. I'm a little obsessed with dressing him up. Still births scared me when I was pg also. Just try to focus on the good vs the scary. :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I have an image of 50 men on an oil rig all watching soap operas together :rofl:

I have no clue when I will start to buy things. Maybe a few small things when I'm first pregnant but nothing major until we reach viability at least.


----------



## 4magpies

I won't buy baby clothes, but I probably would if I didnt have problems.

xx


----------



## pink80

I won't buy anything until I'm certain about the pregnancy - at least 12 week scan, maybe even the 20 - I'm glad I didn't buy anything last time, if I had come home to that after my scan it would have even worse 

Anyway - :witch: has entered the building! Not full flow but red tinged cm - so CD1 tomorrow!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Booo to the :witch:


----------



## alaricsmom

I wish I could resist buying girl clothes. Maybe I need to go to counseling or something. Lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Clare :wave: You have been popped onto the first page :dance:

Emma boo to the :witch::hugs:

I am with Becca, Emma and Rachael on this one, when we were pregnant with Sprout both of our mother's started buying baby stuff and I got a few bits in the sale too. We have them all on one of the shelves on the baby changing station in the spare room. I am generally okay if I just glance at them in passing but every few months or so I have to dust the shelves and I will generally have a little breakdown of my own. Next time I will not be buying anything until 20 weeks, just too sad. I won't lock away any of the clothing/bits that we currently have as personally it would make me more sad knowing they would never be used. I do plan to dress my baba in them as an acknowledgement to their big brother/sister.

I am majorly paranoid about still-births after it happened to my best friend last December. It was a very dark time as our loss was still so fresh and then I forced myself to try and be strong and supportive for her. The grieving for sprout and her gorgeous little man kind of got all intertwined for me.

Watched one born every minute USA earlier this evening. I force myself to watch them because although it is quite upsetting and emotional for me it also gives me something to look forward to if that makes any sense :shrug:


----------



## alaricsmom

Feisty Fidget said:


> ...I do plan to dress my baba in them as an acknowledgement to their big brother/sister...

I think that's a REALLY good idea. That will make it so much more sweet when you look at your little one.


----------



## Rachael1981

It does make sense hun. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

I watch them all too Danielle - I feel like I can't shut myself of fom these things - I need to have the belief that it will happen for us and we will experience that joy for ourselves one day.

In fact I'm quite good at feeling joy for other people, with the exception of people who have it really easy but don't appreciate that fact - I hope that it doesn't sound harsh - it's not like I want people to have to suffer in the ways that some of us ladies have, it's just that I want them to know that they've had it easy - I'm not sure I'm making sense!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know what you mean Pink :winkwink:


----------



## alaricsmom

I totally understand pink.


----------



## alaricsmom

Because some of you ladies have been through this, what is the best thing to say to someone who is going through a miscarriage? My friend is 9 weeks and bleeding heavily right now. I'm leaving in a minute to meet her at the ER. Should I just be there for her and sit, or is there something I can tell her that will help?


----------



## Rachael1981

I've not been through it, but I think the best you can do is be there for her. I honestly don't think there's anything in the world that you can say that will help her right now :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

Thanks. I think that's probably best also.


----------



## Rachael1981

You're welcome xxx


----------



## pink80

Personally there was nothing anyone could say to make me better - I just wanted people to be there for me if I wanted to talk or just a hug!

What I would say is stay away from the cliches of 'it happens for a reason' 'at least you can get pregnant' 'best it happened now than later' or 'you can have another one'

To me they all felt like a slap in the face 

Lots of love to your friend xx


----------



## alaricsmom

Ooooh...I never thought about those sayings being so hurtful. :hugs: to you for having to put up with people saying those things. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just what Emma and Rachael have said really. Try and listen if she wants it, if she doesn't know yet if she is having a miscarriage (lots of women bleed heavily and have perfectly healthy pregnancies) then don't tell her your sure it will be okay as that false hope really upset me when I was going through it.

Big :hugs: to your poor friend xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

She just got back. She had a hcg level of 1600 which is extremely low for 9 weeks pregnant. She is supposed to go back in two days for more tests to see if it is going up or down. She does not have insurance and can not afford paying cash for an ultrasound to get a definite answer. With levels that low, it does not sound good to me.


----------



## BridieChild

I've just realised I haven't had a visit from AF in SEVEN WEEKS! I have NEVER gone so long with out her! I know my chart says I'm only 8DPO but this is ridiculous! The HPT I took this morning was BFN, so now I'm wondering if the tests I got were defective? (Just using ICs at the moment)

Seven weeks with no :witch:? THIS NEVER HAPPENS!!! WHAT THE HELL?!?


----------



## 4magpies

Could be stress of TTC messing up your cycle?

HSG at 4.30 today girls, lost another 2lbs! 1st 1lb to go!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> Personally there was nothing anyone could say to make me better - I just wanted people to be there for me if I wanted to talk or just a hug!
> 
> What I would say is stay away from the cliches of 'it happens for a reason' 'at least you can get pregnant' 'best it happened now than later' or 'you can have another one'
> 
> To me they all felt like a slap in the face
> 
> Lots of love to your friend xx

Exactly what pink said...

Nothing can make it better, or make you feel better, just be there for her. Lots of hugs.

xxx


----------



## pink80

Clare - I agree with Becca - there could be a alot if things messing with af - but it might be worth a trip to the doctors to get investigated x

Well done Becca - you're doing soooooooo well!!!! Good luck today Hun x


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> Clare - I agree with Becca - there could be a alot if things messing with af - but it might be worth a trip to the doctors to get investigated x
> 
> Well done Becca - you're doing soooooooo well!!!! Good luck today Hun x

Thanks sweetie! I am starting to get a bit nervous, going straight after work so had a shower this morning.... :haha:

Ive got belly ache, which i get when I am worried.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

You'll be fine Becca, good luck.

Clare, loads of things could be messing with AF, might be time for a trip to the doctors :hugs:


----------



## BridieChild

I've been using ICs to test would it be OK to try one FRER? If it's BFN, then I'll go to the doctors tomorrow....


----------



## Rachael1981

If you want to use an FRER then use one. I would be inclined to do one too to make sure it's not just dodgy IC's.


----------



## pink80

I would say though Clare - you chart looks pretty accurate although you weren't temping at the beigining of the cycle. When do you normally ovulate..?

I had a 47 day cycle this month - it was just one of those things - I didn't ovulate until CD33 :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Becca you'll be fine hun - although I can totally understand why your nervous :hugs:

Let us know how it goes...xx


----------



## BridieChild

This is the first month I've been charting, but even DH is starting to wonder where she is... and usually he isn't complaining if I'm not bleeding. So for him to worry about the length of this cycle is saying something.


----------



## Rachael1981

Anything could have caused late ovulation, and your chart says you're 8dpo. I would perhaps give it a while longer.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny I feel so bad for your poor friend, I know that our NHS gets a lot of bad press in the USA but no woman would ever be made to go without an ultrasound here in the UK, I think it is appalling that a country only allows those that can afford it basic level healthcare! I know that being dehydrated can severely lower the HCG readings, so that is a possibility. Perhaps you could introduce her to the miscarriage support forum on here? I found it invaluable when we lost sprout and I am sure she would be able to get any advice she would need.

Clare if you are temping and ovulation has been confirmed then it is doubtful you are pregnant just yet. Stress is usually a trigger in delaying ovulation or sometimes your body may just be having an 'odd' month.

Becca I am thinking of you my darling :hugs: Please let us know how you get on and well done on the weight loss :dance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls leaving work at 3.30 so I have plenty of time.

Starving!! Hope I can make it less than a stone to lose by monday! I will be over the moon then.

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning (here in D.C.) Ladies,

I don't know why, but I have been finding more TEAM 2012 baby threads since getting my :bfp:!!! I am still having a winter baby, as my EDD is 2/15/12 a "Love" baby. I think that I probably have read posts from many of you and you have read from me on other threads (I am soooo many), but here is a brief intro (also found in my journal at bottom of signature)

My wife and I have been trying to Conceive with Donor Sperm for over a year. I have an irregularly regular cycle (AF visits every other month) and so it has been a task with all the temping and charting, and sticks, etc. However, just a couple of weeks ago, I got that :bfp: in the oddest of ways. We have a daughter that is 8yo and hoping for a little bro. 

I want to wish all the ladies still working towards that 2012 "Dragon" lots and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you MrsMM, rate some of us are going we will be lucky to get 2013 babies! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca hush that is just the bad vibes talking ;) We will get there in 2012 or else I will be taking it up with the stork personally :haha: Becca don't starve yourself hun! Did you know that both apples and celery contain negative calories meaning they burn more then they contain! I am sure you will get to the under a stone mark hun :dance:

MrsM thanks for the support hun! I hope you have a very healthy and happy 7 and a bit months :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Jenny I feel so bad for your poor friend, I know that our NHS gets a lot of bad press in the USA but no woman would ever be made to go without an ultrasound here in the UK, I think it is appalling that a country only allows those that can afford it basic level healthcare! I know that being dehydrated can severely lower the HCG readings, so that is a possibility. Perhaps you could introduce her to the miscarriage support forum on here? I found it invaluable when we lost sprout and I am sure she would be able to get any advice she would need.

She should have gotten on Medicaid as soon as she found out she was pregnant. All pregnant women are provided with government healthcare if they need it. My SIL has both government medicaid and her own work insurance, that way she pays for absolutely nothing and the government doesn't pay what her health insurance picks up. And, the government also provides her with 4 gallons of milk a month and fruits and veggies. It's pretty nice. My hubby and I make too much combined, otherwise I would have gotten it as well. Some people just aren't aware of the pregnant program. We have a kids program as well. My niece gets milk and fruits and veggies from the government even though she is on my BIL insurance. But because my SIL and BIL aren't married yet, they qualify. The government over here takes care of kids and pregnant women, just nobody else, lol.. sad but true.


----------



## gilmore85

OMG ladies trying hard not to get excited as it could be anything but i think i may have just had a implantation bleed!!

just went to the toilet and wiped was washing my hands when TMI but felt some cm come out so went back into the cubicle to wipe it away and just looked at it out of habit and there was a slight pink smudge, so got another bit of loo paper and throughly checked to make sure there was nothing on it and when i wiped there was more of the same not alot just a smudge of pink 

so now im trying not to get excited over it but think i'm failing badly at it!


oh and good luck becca thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks for the info Cajun, I was seriously wondering how such a western country could justify leaving those that cannot afford medical insurance to fend for themselves. It is just a shame that not everyone is aware of it! Can't believe your 18 weeks already!!! Almost half way now hun xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeeeek Amy really hoping this is it :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

Jenny... I'm so sorry your friend is going through this... it's really really tough! Because the minute you get that BFP you life changes! (Well you would know having had a little boy!! :D)

Having suffered two miscarriages, I just wanted to add that I agree with Pink... the following - it'll happen in time - at least you can fall pregnant - this one wasn't to be etc etc isn't remotely helpful, it just makes you angry and sad! BUT.... if you let her know that you are there for her and happy to talk about anything she needs to, I'm sure she'll appreciate that! She will feel empty inside for a while.... and it's hard to fill that void. You're an awesome friend by already going to the ER to be with her! :hugs:

Magpies... Huge congrats on the weightloss and good luck for today!!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.... hope it's a very good thing Amy!!! :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Feisty Fidget said:


> Becca hush that is just the bad vibes talking ;) We will get there in 2012 or else I will be taking it up with the stork personally :haha: Becca don't starve yourself hun! Did you know that both apples and celery contain negative calories meaning they burn more then they contain! I am sure you will get to the under a stone mark hun :dance:
> 
> MrsM thanks for the support hun! I hope you have a very healthy and happy 7 and a bit months :hugs:

I just prefer being pessemistic these days rather than optimistic! 

I'm not starving myself, making sure I eat something, even if it is just fruit!

xxx


----------



## cajunbabe

Good luck gilmore, hope this is it for you!


It's sad really, Fiesty. Most people don't know they would qualify or they are too proud to go on the government bill. I have many friends who have used the medicaid, and I think they get better care than I do with my private insurance! My SIL has had like 4 scans and she is only 13 weeks, she didn't have to pay a cent. I had one and had to pay for it to the tune of $250. I think my insurance may reimburse me, but geez... that was ridiculous. All you need to get on the medicaid is to make less than $35K a year, I believe, might be a little lower but not much. That's about what my SIL makes and she got it, she thought I would get it too. But if you are married, unless you have a one income household, you are pretty screwed. So, anyway.. there's the info and I hope if anyone reads this and wonders if they should get on it.. I say a big YES!


----------



## 4magpies

Amy thats fab news!! Excited for you!!

Thanks for the well wishing...
xxx


----------



## gilmore85

thanks ladies its so hard not to get my hopes up its still a week before i'm due on i know if it isn't my month i'll probably crash harder than i have any other month i'm just trying to think logically of why there was a pink smudge but can't come up with anything else.


----------



## pink80

Oh Amy thats exciting :happydance: - I hope this is it!!!

AFM - the :witch: is causing havoc - I'm in so much pain :cry: just want to curl up in bed and cry


----------



## MrsMM24

4magpies said:


> Thank you MrsMM, rate some of us are going we will be lucky to get 2013 babies! :haha:
> 
> xxx

No way!! 2012 babies are booming! I have a feeling this will be a largely populated :bfp: thread before long. I have been on numerous threads and there are soooo many with 2012 babies. Hang in there, we are only on those February 2012 babies right now, it is likely your bean is waiting around a few more weeks to be a Pisces like me!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

FIESTY FIDGET -

Thank you, I have a journal that we are hoping we can keep up to date along the journey. Feel free to stop on in any time for inspiration or even quirky craziness as I am sure, my growing family will be providing.


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE85 - I hope this is it for you!! Sounds promising!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey ladies! Thanks for the support and love for my friend. Introducing her to this forum is a great idea, and I think I will do that today. I told her last night to call me if she wanted someone to cry with or just sit with. I'm pretty sure I'll get that call today as she is so so devastated. She did apply for medicaid, but the paperwork has not went through yet. I'm not sure why it's taking her so long to get coverage. It is retroactive though, so I don't know why she didn't get a sonogram. 

Becca, congrats on your weight loss!! I recently lost 35 pounds myself. I need to lose a few more, but I'm happy with where I am right now. It definitely takes determination and hard work. 

Gilmore, I hope that was implantation bleeding. I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## alaricsmom

I also have a general question for everyone on here. Do you think it's necessary that I chart my bbt? My cycles are like clockwork. The morning of cd28 (which is always a Friday) :witch: always arrives. Should I just assume that I'm ovulating on cd14 like I am now, or is it highly possible that I'm not ovulating then?


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy, FX'd this is it for you!

Becca, thinking of you hun :hugs:

Emma, :witch: is evil, shall I take my club to her? :grr:

Jenny, I would say you might want to try charting as you may not be ovulating on CD14. It will confirm if you are or not.


----------



## pink80

Jenny - I think it's an individual decision, some people don't want the bother with it all, whilst others like to know exactly what's going on with their bodies - it definitely gives me reassurance

Ladies I've made some glitter text - although it's not great I don't really know about these things 

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7383823fltt.gif

Here's the link (need to remove the spaces)
[url]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7383823fltt.gif[/url]


----------



## pink80

Yes please *Rachael* - she's killing me!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Already stole the glitter text from your sig :rofl:

Oi, :witch: come here :grr:


----------



## cajunbabe

alaricsmom said:


> Hey ladies! Thanks for the support and love for my friend. Introducing her to this forum is a great idea, and I think I will do that today. I told her last night to call me if she wanted someone to cry with or just sit with. I'm pretty sure I'll get that call today as she is so so devastated. She did apply for medicaid, but the paperwork has not went through yet. I'm not sure why it's taking her so long to get coverage. It is retroactive though, so I don't know why she didn't get a sonogram.

That is terrible. Sometimes you just have to stay on it to get any progress when it comes to insurance. I have been dealing with my insurance for over 2 weeks now and I finally got it all sorted out, but I had to be a real pest.


----------



## MrsMM24

alaricsmom said:


> I also have a general question for everyone on here. Do you think it's necessary that I chart my bbt? My cycles are like clockwork. The morning of cd28 (which is always a Friday) :witch: always arrives. Should I just assume that I'm ovulating on cd14 like I am now, or is it highly possible that I'm not ovulating then?

OMG!!! Totally should chart. I think that cycles although regularly on time, still have shorter and longer time because some months are shorter than others and 2012 is going to be a leap year. CHART. Keep track. I totally ovulated this cycle quicker than usual and my chart helped.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I am sorry hun, I too was in agony yesterday and Tuesday. I will be going to the GP and enquiring about a referral to be checked for endometriosis as my family is rife with it and each :witch: is just getting more painful. I also experience discomfort/pain during sex, extreme tiredness and I know that my cycles without clomid are hugely irregular, I don't seem to ovulate. Loving the glitter ;)

Becca glad to see your making sure your food levels are topped up :thumbup: I used to crash diet a lot in my mid teens and I always ended up putting on more weight then I lost due to splurging, I hope you didn't think I was being condescending for telling you not to starve yourself? I can assure you I just had your best interests at heart - losing the weight but remaining healthy so that :bfp: can soon be yours!


----------



## alaricsmom

Feisty I hope you get your referral soon. It must be no fun dealing with pain all the time. I'm sorry you have to go through that. Hopefully when you get your referral they can do something to help you out. :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hospital fucked me over, so mad. Got to wait for another appointment now, could be months. Fed up and angry!

xx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Becca xx


----------



## gilmore85

becca so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## pink80

Danielle - you should definitely see your doctor about having endometriosis, those signs sound classic :hugs:


----------



## leylak

alaricsmom said:


> I also have a general question for everyone on here. Do you think it's necessary that I chart my bbt? My cycles are like clockwork. The morning of cd28 (which is always a Friday) :witch: always arrives. Should I just assume that I'm ovulating on cd14 like I am now, or is it highly possible that I'm not ovulating then?

I agree with MM, I used to have 28 day periods like clockwork, so I assumed that I ovulated on CD14 but then I charted and realised that I o on CD 18 and have a 10 day LP. Charting taught me a lot about my body.

Becca, I am sorry that your are going through all this. It is not fair :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

I lost it in the hospital, ended up in hysterics, I was so upset and angry.

I just walked out of the room and had to leave.

So embarassing, I hope they let me book another appointment.

xxx


----------



## pink80

Becca - I'm sure they'll understand, it's a very emotive thing and it probably happens a lot. I'm so sorry they messed you around - hopefully you'll get an appointment for your next cycle - when you'll have lost even more weight and be closer to your goal. You will get there Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I just hope it doesnt take 5 months to get another appointment.

They wasted mine and their time, if they had told me when I had phoned to book an appoinment it would of been fine, now some other lady missed out on an opportunity!

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

4magpies said:


> Hospital fucked me over, so mad. Got to wait for another appointment now, could be months. Fed up and angry!
> 
> xx

So sorry to hear this....:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Becca I'm so sorry :hugs:

CD18 here and still low on CBFM, and -ve OPK! Had a temp dip though :dohh:


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry Becca.:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca I am so sorry my darling :hugs: Was it just a 'checking' in appointment that they neglected to tell you about or did they just fob you off??? :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hello Ladies - how are we all today..?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good thanks Emma! I am feeling nice and chilled atm - I am sure this will change a few weeks into my cycle but at the moment I am focusing on the business rather then ttc as it is something that I have control over iykwim :lol:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm great as well. We actually have a babysitter coming over tonight so DH and I are going on our first date night in months. Do you all have big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

After my rather positive post earlier I have had a rather crappy afternoon :growlmad: Printer has packed up and I have loads of invoices that need printing! Add to that the fact that we have no money for a new printer I am not a happy bunny!

Off out in a mo though to spend the evening with some family and watch the big boxing match (tragic I know)

I have just painted my nails to cheer myself up (black tips with silver glitter) and am hunting around for my happy face :haha:

How about everyone else? xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Sorry about your printer. I'd let you borrow mine if you were closer! I think it would cost more to ship it to you than it's worth though. :) I hope your weekend gets better!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chick! I am going to have to beg a borrow of one and then perhaps save for a new one, just peed off as it was working perfectly before!

How was date night??? xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Anytime! Date night was great. The DH bought me a new Coach wallet! I needed one to match my purse. :) My son had fun with his babysitter and her sister, or the pretty ladies as he called them. When I called to tell him goodnight he told me he couldn't talk because he was talking to the pretty ladies Haha. He's such a flirt! Didn't you watch wrestling or boxing? How did that go?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We watched boxing with Haynes vs Klitschko, it was a very boring match :haha: We do enjoy a bit of wrestling too and will be going to watch a few live ameteur shows soon :lol:

Your son sounds adorable and I am sure his babysitters loved being called pretty ladies!

Gifts are always good ;)


----------



## alaricsmom

Thank you! He is quite the character. I hope everyone had a good weekend! It's our Independence Day here tomorrow in the states. I'm sure we'll end up at the fireworks at some point.


----------



## gilmore85

well looks like my body was playing tricks on me the other day temps have started to drop so looks like I'm waiting for :witch: to arrive, just so pleased I didn't rush out and buy some hpts


----------



## alaricsmom

Aww...I'm sorry.:hugs:


----------



## pink80

You're not out yet Amy :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy I am sorry chick :hugs: I had a minute bit of blood at about CD9 last cycle and I didn't want to think about it too much or else it would have got my hopes up. I wouldn't count yourself out yet hun, I have just had a sneaky peek at your chart and the temps are way above the cover-line and your temperature today is the highest it has been at this point this year! Don't give up! xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks ladies 

I'll know one way or the other soon enough and if it is another no I'll know not to get carried away again. How is everyone else doing


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is so difficult not to get carried away though when you have something that exciting happen!

I am feeling quite mellow atm I know it won't last but I am planning to just dtd three times a week and to try and space it out as much as possible to see if that works. I have given up hope of a :bfp: any-time soon but for the moment I am okay with that. xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy, I'm sorry. You're not out yet though!

I finally got a high this morning on the CBFM. Will be making sure there's :sex: tonight :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for baby dance! :haha:


----------



## pink80

:wohoo: go Rachael - get jiggy :sex:


----------



## alaricsmom

pink80 said:


> :wohoo: go Rachael - get jiggy :sex:

LOL You ladies are great!! My new goal is to dtd every other day. That way I don't have to worry about charting and if there's :sex: every other day I'll for sure hit ovulation.


----------



## gilmore85

Rachael1981 said:


> I finally got a high this morning on the CBFM. Will be making sure there's :sex: tonight :haha:

woohooo :yipee:

go :spermy: go


----------



## gilmore85

temp went high again this morning, ff says today is a good day to test but I'm going to wait until at least thursday when i would be officially 'late' fx

how are the rest of you lovely ladies on this hot day (office thermometer currently reads 28°C )


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Told you Amy ;) I have everything crossed for you chick!

Rachael hope the baby dance was fruitful ;)

Jenny that sounds like a plan :thumbup: - I too am skipping charting this cycle :haha:

AFM I am currently CD8 and plan to start bedding this evening (DH wasn't in the mood last night :wacko:) I have my smear booked for Saturday which should be CD12 and last time the nurse said that after a smear is a good time for bedding so I am hoping the :spermy: will have an easier entrance and be waiting for that eggy a few days later ;)


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Told you Amy ;) I have everything crossed for you chick!
> 
> Rachael hope the baby dance was fruitful ;)
> 
> Jenny that sounds like a plan :thumbup: - I too am skipping charting this cycle :haha:
> 
> AFM I am currently CD8 and plan to start bedding this evening (DH wasn't in the mood last night :wacko:) I have my smear booked for Saturday which should be CD12 and last time the nurse said that after a smear is a good time for bedding so I am hoping the :spermy: will have an easier entrance and be waiting for that eggy a few days later ;)

ohh sounding good Danielle we will definately end up bump buddies fx :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

*Amy* - you're chart looks really good - you're temps are definitely higher than they normally are :thumbup: - I've got everything crossed for you (you are so good for not testing - I would have pee'd on loads of sticks by now :haha:) :wohoo:

*Rachael* - I hope you wore out Ian last night :rofl: (it is Ian isn't it.... or have I just matched you up with a complete stranger!)

*Jenny* - sounds like a good plan to me!!

*Danielle* - enjoy the :sex: - I BD the day of my smear test in January (and the day after) and that was when I got my :bfp:

*AFM* - I'm on CD6 got two more lots of SOY to take (tonight and tomorrow), feeling strangely optimistic - no idea why!! I OV around CD16 on SOY so I will start BD around CD 10 and try for everything other day, until I get a positive OPK then I will try for 3 nights straight. That's my plan but I'm sure that my OH has other ideas :D

Just been for a nice lunchtime swim - managed 30 lengths in 30 minutes, so quite pleases with myself. I've lost 3 lbs in 2 weeks, not great I know but I had a bad weekend so not that upset (not doing as well as Rachael and Becca though - must try harder!!):winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma a loss is still a loss chick! Well done you for swimming, I cancelled my gym membership last month as I just wasn't using it :wacko: I treated myself to the old PS1 dance mat about 6 weeks ago so I may start doing 30 minutes of it a day to just keep in shape!

I would like to say that I am optimistic about the smear and getting that :bfp: but I am still feeling that we will have a while to wait yet :cry:

I have decided to put our crappy ttc experiences to a good use and have just started a novel. I am only at the preperation stage atm but I am hoping that it will give me a good outlet and will eventually have a happy ending which I can share with others in our situation. I used to be quite good at creative writing in my teens and my English teacher was always pushing me to consider a career in it but I never did, who knows perhaps this book will become quite popular :haha:


----------



## pink80

I love a dance mat - I might have to dig mine out :)

Book sounds like a brilliant idea - definitely something I would be interested in reading - I really don't think there is alot out there for woman to relate to when it comes to TTC - most things on TV show woman getting pregnant just by looking at a man - especially soaps! Always available to bounce ideas of aswell :thumbup: not that I'm very creative but fresh eyes and all that!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chick! I have made a mental note!

You are right it is very hard to find anything that relates to the struggles that some people face ttc and I just want to give a semi-autobiographical account of just how hard it is and that they are not alone. I want to tell the real crappy side of it where :sex: becomes more of a chore or something scheduled and your whole lives are taken over by things ttc related!


----------



## alaricsmom

Feisty Fidget said:


> Thanks chick! I have made a mental note!
> 
> You are right it is very hard to find anything that relates to the struggles that some people face ttc and I just want to give a semi-autobiographical account of just how hard it is and that they are not alone. I want to tell the real crappy side of it where :sex: becomes more of a chore or something scheduled and your whole lives are taken over by things ttc related!

I so agree with :sex: becoming more of a chore sometimes. It was "scheduled" for us to do the bd last night but neither of us were in the mood so we decided to wait until we were. Ttc does take the intimacy out of :sex: at times.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I was planning on :sex: tonight but DH not in the mood so not forcing it!


----------



## alaricsmom

Aww...hopefully tomorrow night he'll be in the mood!! I'm planning on :sex: tonight also. I'm babysitting tonight, but he should be good and ready when I get home. It's been a few days, and he doesn't like waiting too long haha. Anyway, I thought I felt some ovulation pains today, but that could have just been me. If so, then I do ovulate earlier than what I though. I'm glad I decided the BD every other day was a better idea than every day no matter what on ovulation week.


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh Feisty a novel... how lovely!! Hope the writing goes well and the story has a happy ending! :D 

Amy.... your temps are looking fab honey! Keeping eveything crossed

:dust: to you all!!!!! :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, sorry I've not been around, had a crappy few days...

xxx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: *Becca* - hope you're ok? 

*Amy* I'm so excited about your chart - you'd think it was mine :wohoo: - you're temps are great and your lp seems to be the longest you've had - when will you test :wohoo: (must calm down!!!)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm fine, getting better, had to take monday off work because I was such a mess, just so stressed out and down.

xxx


----------



## pink80

I'm not surprised what with everything that's gone on lately - you can only deal with so much before your mind and body say that's enough :hugs: Always here if you want to chat :hugs: I've been reading your journal although all the updates I've read lately seem to be that lovely, albeit crazy lady who is reading all 500+ of your journal :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

pink80 said:


> I'm not surprised what with everything that's gone on lately - you can only deal with so much before your mind and body say that's enough :hugs: Always here if you want to chat :hugs: I've been reading your journal although all the updates I've read lately seem to be that lovely, albeit crazy lady who is reading all 500+ of your journal :haha:

I've just put a new post...!

I know bless her, she has some patience that one!!

xxx


----------



## leylak

amy, I saw your chart and wanted to say good luck. It looks perfect! It looks like my pregnancy chart with the temp rise towards when AF is due, instead of a fall. I want to congratulate you :))


----------



## gilmore85

going to test tonight! just very nervous and excited at the same time, felt sick this morning on the bus to work thats 2 days now and just feel very very hot!


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for testing Amy.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

4magpies said:


> Good luck for testing Amy.
> 
> xxx

Thanks becca, hope things start to get better for you soon xx :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I don't think they can get any worse, well actually they probably could.

Things need to start going up, I cant take much more of this...

xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck Amy!!

:hugs: Becca!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with your :test: GILMORE!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with your test Amy, your chart does look very good!

Danielle, the book idea sounds great!

Becca - huge :hugs:

I'm now on day 3 of High on the monitor, and we've covered the last 2 highs, hoping to BD again tonight.


----------



## pink80

*AMY* HAVE YOU TESTED YET!!! :holly: (this is me jumping up and down impatiently!!!


----------



## alaricsmom

pink80 said:


> *AMY* HAVE YOU TESTED YET!!! :holly: (this is me jumping up and down impatiently!!!

 I feel the same way!! I can't wait to see the results when you do test. 

I'm glad I decided to bd every other day this month because I don't think I'd quite be in the mood tonight after tending to my son...vomit and fever all day. No fun.:nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wont have time to check tomorrow before work :cry:

You are so pregnant my darling :dance:

Becca I am sorry your having such a crappy time at the moment :hugs:

No novel writing/prep today :dohh: I have been working though so that is my excuse ;)


----------



## gilmore85

not pregnant ladies :cry: 

took FRER last night and a digi this morning, temps still higher than normal just so confused.


----------



## BridieChild

CD5 today - if I get my BFP this cycle I'll hopefully be having an Easter Bunny :mrgreen:


----------



## pink80

*Amy*:hugs: you're not out yet though :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

You really aren't out yet. My fingers are still crossed for you! I would say good morning to you all, but I'm just going to bed. It's 2:08 AM here. I'll talk to you all later on today!


----------



## leylak

amy :hugs: you are not out. Temps don't lie but HPTs do.
I haven't given any update for a long time.
Last month we had low motility issue due to infection. Meds helped, motility improved to normal. But now we have morphology issue (kruger 4%). We BD around o time and I temp but I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to find another disappointment each cycle.


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy you're not out until the :witch: gets you. Sorry the tests were BFN though :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree, you are not out yet! Of course not, Af isn't here, and temps are still high. In more cases than you think, it takes time after a missed period, even with early repsonse. Relax, and test in the AM.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy just had another look at your chart and this LP is a LOT longer than all of your others. There are some women who take at least a month after their period to get a positive hpt and they go on to have perfectly healthy babies! You also didn't use FMU did you? I would say wait a few days and get a superdrug cheapie test. I still think you are chick :hugs:

Leylak I know where your coming from my darling :hugs: I gave up the PMA a long time ago, it makes it easier each month when the :witch: arrives if I am not hopeful :hugs: Has your GP discussed IUI or IVF???

AFM we did the deed last night and I think we will go for every three days as suggested by DH GP. Boo had worms :cry: We were worming her as she was due and this morning a huge live roundworm came out. I really freaked out because it was longer then her leg and I couldn't bare the thought of her being put through that. Vet has re-assured us that it is normal for live ones to come out as it means they are dying and got passed out as were too weak to stay in :shrug: Her little tummy is all swollen and she is as irritable as hell. I feel really angry as she hasn't been out anywhere with us to pick up worms and the only way it could have happened is if the Mother wasn't wormed whilst pregnant or if the breeder lied about worming her. Also feeling a bit guilty as we have tickets to see Dylan Moran tonight and because of the worm situation my cousin is now refusing to look after her meaning she will be on her own for a few hours. Usually I wouldn't feel so bad but she was left on her own for two and a bit hours this morning while DH and I over-lapped with work.


----------



## gilmore85

thanks ladies i think im going to leave it a week before i test next and see what happens fx 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Amy just had another look at your chart and this LP is a LOT longer than all of your others. There are some women who take at least a month after their period to get a positive hpt and they go on to have perfectly healthy babies! You also didn't use FMU did you? I would say wait a few days and get a superdrug cheapie test. I still think you are chick :hugs:

i used fmu this morning on the digi gonna wait a week and see what happens fx


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> Has your GP discussed IUI or IVF???

Not yet. When DH told the urologist that we concieved before, he said it is good. DH is prescribed another round of hormones to improve his swimmers. Varicocele is ruled out. He also has really good count; 5 times the lower limit. My ob-gyn told me that we should try until september and go to dr if we don't conceive by then. We haven't talked about IUI or IVF yet. I don't know what GP is or corresponds to in Turkey. But I am planning to go to another doctor for HSG maybe next cycle because I am suspecting adhesions. Maybe just being paranoid but I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Razcox

Hey all!! I was a part of the other thread for a winter 2011/12 baby but as i still have no bun in my oven wondered if i could join this one now??

Been on a TTC break and finding it hard to fully get back onto the TTC bandwagon but going to give it a dam good try!


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: Razcox

Guess what peeps....... I think I finally ovulated! :happydance:

OPK's were -ve again yesterday, and the CBFM low this morning, and a nice temp rise on FF, so I think yesterday was ov day :happydance:


----------



## gilmore85

Rachael1981 said:


> :wave: Razcox
> 
> Guess what peeps....... I think I finally ovulated! :happydance:
> 
> OPK's were -ve again yesterday, and the CBFM low this morning, and a nice temp rise on FF, so I think yesterday was ov day :happydance:

:yipee: 

Great news!!!


----------



## Razcox

Great news about OV!! I think i am due either tonight or tomorrow so wont be far behind. I feel really fertile this cycle as well if that makes sense? 

Some times i can bearly tell i have OVed so i think of those as being iffy eggs or something. This cycle my CP is high and opening and i have loads EWCM so it must be a good egg LOL

Anyone else have differing things like this?


----------



## SLH

I would like to join please here's my story.
I finally got af back to normal in december/2010 after a year of being off of depo provera. (I was on it for 7 years and af was absent for 6). I got married in March and have been trying hard since then. I want to have a dragon baby!
My cbfm gave me a peak for the first time a few days ago. I like this thing it's my first time using it.


----------



## Rachael1981

Razcox, sometimes I have strong ov pains, other times I barely feel it. Think that's about all that differs with me.

:hi: SLH


----------



## pink80

:hi: Raz - nice to see you again - I sometimes have OV pains and more EWCM - so yeah I guess it differs...

:hi: SLH - welcome to the gang :D

*Rachael* - woohoo for OV :wohoo: hope you caught the eggy!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Well we managed O-3, O-2 and O, going to try for tonight just in case, but not going to stress if it doesn't happen so here's hoping!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome Raz!! GL to you as you get back on the TTC trail, this thread is picking up some :bfp:s lately so here it to seeing yours soon..... :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

Welcome ladies!! I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today. I have lots of CM. Hopefully we'll be home tonight for some :sex: :) haha


----------



## BridieChild

I'm CD7, AF just left two days ago, and I have EWCM?? I didn't O until CD36 last cycle! Just in case, DH is in a post-BD coma right now....


----------



## Razcox

Mrs MM24 - Hope the good luck rubs off on me then and we get another BFP soon, an extra healthy one please! x

Bridiechild - Thats a little strange to have EWCM so early on, do you chart or use a CBFM at all?

AFM - Temps still low so not OVed yet but another peak on the CBFM so i am going to either today or tomorrow i think. We have DTD Saturday, thursday night and last night so will get another one in tonight then we should be covered! :happydance:


----------



## BridieChild

Razcox said:


> Bridiechild - Thats a little strange to have EWCM so early on, do you chart or use a CBFM at all?

Yep, I chart my BBT at Fertility Friend - I had a really long cycle last month, but I had my Implanon removed in April, so that might have had something to do with it. Maybe I've always O'd early and never realised? We are DTD regularly this month just in case.


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay Razcox :D Hopefully the CBFM will bring you luck!

Good luck Clare!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Razcox and SLH :wave:

Razcox so sorry for your losses darling :hugs:

Rachael fab news on the ovulation hun! Sounds like you got all that bedding covered :haha: Remember you are my excuse for getting that CBFM ;)

Bridie don't worry too much about the EWCM I gave up charting mine on FF as I generally have it multiple times during my cycle and it was always messing up my ovulation date on charts :wacko:

AFM had another smear this morning and the evil Nurse purposely put me through a lot of pain and discomfort as she said the last Nurse (3 months ago with inconclusive results) was being too gentle and obviously didn't take enough cells :growlmad: I was bleeding loads and she just said well the pain is worth it to get the results! CD12 today so hoping that the smear will allow easy access for all those :spermy: will do the deed tonight and then Tuesday. Not using OPK or BBT this cycle so ovulation date will remain a mystery :haha: I am seriously considering a month off the clomid next cycle to see if I do ovulate or not???


----------



## Rachael1981

There's no need for that Feisty. I had a smear test a couple of weeks ago - a repeat after possibly abnormal cells on my results back in January, and she was super gentle and the results have come back normal :grr:

Hopefully I'll get a BFP next cycle with the CBFM, I'm not hopeful for this cycle as it was my first time using it so it was getting used to my body plus I ov'd late :shrug:


----------



## Razcox

I love my CBFM and have gotten 2 BFP's using it! It can get a bit stick hungry sometimes which feel a bit like a waste of money though.

I've gotten good at working out the results from the sticks as well as sometimes mine will jump from a low to a peak. Looking at the lines though i know it should really be a high.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Razcox that is a good endorsement for the CBFM! I am being swayed towards getting one and even placed a bid on ebay yesterday :haha:

More bleeding from stupid smear again today :growlmad: I am peed off because I know that sperm and blood don't mix and I am going to guess that an irritated cervix means inflamation which will make it hard for those little chaps to get through! Only CD13 today though and generally don't ovulate until CD16-17

How is everyone else going? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully things will settle down by the time Ov happens :hugs:

I'm ok, FF finally agrees with me on my Ov date. 11 days left of the 2ww...... :dohh:

I'm very happy today as I really wanted to go to Sonisphere to see Slipknot, but couldn't afford it. Anyways, the set is being streamed live at 9pm tonight, and I can connect my laptop to the TV with a HDMI cable....... :D


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies

Hopefully the bleeding will calm down in time for OV - although I think we should go bash that nurse :grr: there was no need for that! How are you getting on with the BD plan...? How's Boo?

Yay for crosshairs *Rachael* :D Enjoy slipknot!

AFM - nothing to report really - going to start my opks tomorrow although I think I will ov on Saturday. On a separate note I bought myself a charm in memory of my little angel
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/f1766e00.jpg


----------



## Rachael1981

That's a lovely charm :D


----------



## leylak

Feisty, I hope the bleeding will settle by ov time. I feel for you..
Rachael, good luck during the TWW. 
Pink, lovely charm. What is on your bracelet? A reflection or a figure? I like it too :)
AFM I am at the TWW. One week left. I am having some cramps like the ones before I got my BFP and struggling with myself not to pay attention to it. Last two months I was imagining cramps and trying to spot every twinge. Altough this time I am sure I am not imagining them, they can be symptoms of sth else like diarrhea(sorry tmi)


----------



## Razcox

Aww thats a lovely charm! 

I have a charm bracelet i brough from an american company, it has forget me nots and stones for the birth months of each of my lost angels. x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Emma that is lovely! I brought a charm just after Christmas to commemorate Sprout;
https://www.silverberrys.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1299966914-34863800.jpg
It is called a Mother's Charm and is a heart within a heart, the problem is I am always scared or wearing it in case I lose it :wacko:

I am going to take a trip to Boots today to try and purchase some conceive plus, it is rather expensive but if it helps that :bfp: then I would be up for anything!

Rachael good luck in the two week wait! I really have everything crossed :hugs:

Amy how are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Hi Danielle, that charm is lovely!

Well af came on saturday so that put me on a downer, but at least I had the Grand Prix to chear me up this weekend so I had a nice relaxing weekend in front of the TV


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, love the charms. I have a pandora and I have a heart and an angel charm....

Love my charms. 

Was terrified I was having and ectopic yesterday, was in so much pain. Turns out it was just my scar tissue and ovulation (I think). I tested just to make sure and BFN. Was actually really happy. LOL.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad it wasn't another ectopic Becca :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Becca I am glad that it wasn't another ectopic :hugs: Jealous about the pandora, I wanted one but it would have been a joint birthday and christmas present and I am greedy :haha:

Amy I am so sorry hun, I really thought this was it :hugs:

I brought my conceive plus earlier - it was £15.29! :dohh: but it only works out at £3.00 more then online and at least I can try it out this cycle, fingers crossed it works! [-o&lt; I just have to figure out how to apply it now :blush:


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Becca I am glad that it wasn't another ectopic :hugs: Jealous about the pandora, I wanted one but it would have been a joint birthday and christmas present and I am greedy :haha:
> 
> Amy I am so sorry hun, I really thought this was it :hugs:
> 
> I brought my conceive plus earlier - it was £15.29! :dohh: but it only works out at £3.00 more then online and at least I can try it out this cycle, fingers crossed it works! [-o&lt; I just have to figure out how to apply it now :blush:

me too! think from now on we'll wait to see if I go a week after af is due before testing, should save me some money on hpts!

my mam bought me a pandora bracelet 2 years ago and I've still only got the one charm! I can never decide which ones to buy there are so many!

oh just realised its my 1 year bnb anniversary!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OMG Rachael mine too :haha:! It is fate, we will be bump buddies for sure ;)

I love my charms but I wanted a bangle ball ended bracelet to wear them on and a few times the ball has come undone during dancing etc and I am always paranoid that I will lose a charm! I now have a stopper at each end but the balls themselves are heavily ornate and it would be a shame to lose them.

Considering using conceive plus and softcups next cycle but I am a little squeamish :lol:


----------



## MrsMM24

Don't be squeamish to use the soft cups. Try one out just to see how it works. It really is a little less the mess and way more unnoticeable than you think! GL!


----------



## Razcox

Ohh i love softcups too got a BFP using them the last time everytime we BDed and it saved having a wet patch on the bed!! :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Don't even go there with wet patches on the bed :blush: Needless to say the duvet needs washing again! :rofl:

Thanks for the positive feedback though lovelies :flower:


----------



## alaricsmom

I don't have to worry about the wet patches. DH knows his side of the bed is the side for :sex: :haha: I hate the wet patches so my side of the bed is always clean! He doesn't care too much.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mood has severely plummeted today :cry:

Currently on CD16 and I usually ovulate between CD16-17 wanted to dtd last night to actually be in with any chance of catching that egg (last time we dtd was CD13 and I believe I have hostile mucus meaning :spermy: wont survive for long) of course DH was not in the mood last night. I was pissed off but remained calm, he questioned why we had to do it then, I calmly explained that it should be then to be in with a chance and he just smirked and said it wouldn't make a difference :cry: He claims it was innocent but it just felt like he was saying it wouldn't make any difference because we wouldn't fall pregnant any-way and we already know there isn't anything wrong with him meaning the buck stops with me.

I then spent the whole night dreaming of ttc, lost babies, pregnancy etc. Needless to say I woke up in one hell of a mood! DH completely oblivious didn't pick up on it until just before breakfast when he asked what the matter was. I bluntly stated I was pissed off due to last night, I outlined the fact that I have to take clomid which is causing me severe cramps, weight gain, dry CM, and constant headaches and doing everything possible to conceive which is all pointless if he wont keep us his end.

I then told him I didn't want to argue over it but I am on the verge of just giving up as I can't keep putting myself through this - he didn't say anything further on the subject and it has just been left as that.

I said about giving up out of sheer frustration and anger but to be honest I am seriously considering it. At the moment I still feel that conceiving naturally isn't going to happen and every month we will bicker over :sex: and I stress myself out worrying about what could be wrong and it is all for nothing. I have tried not scheduling :sex: but then DH always loses interest and can't be coaxed into anything meaning another round of clomid is wasted.

Just don't really know what to do right now :cry: I think I am equally stressed as I don't know if I have actually ovulated yet as I purposely didn't bbt this month or use OPK so we could be completely out, just so sick of it all right now!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey :hugs: 

I wish I had something useful or helpful to say, but I feel like your hubby is not being very supportive! :( What a hurtful thing to say... even if he did it absent mindedly :( I take it he wants to have kids, else you wouldn't be trying... so what's holding him back and why is he being so uncooperative?

My hubby.. who is lazy at the best of times and wrapped up in his own little world most days was involved in our TTC journey...he would gladly have :sex: every day if he could, so it was never an issue when TTCing... in fact he thought he was in heaven cos our :sex: activity doubled. When we used Ov sticks he wanted to see them to compare the lines, so it felt like it was a joint journey.

I think you def need more from your hubby... else you're just going to get more frustrated and upset and then it'll make the TTC thing even harder and more emotional than it is already! Perhaps sitting down and talking about your options? 
I'm hoping some of the ladies might have some good advice for you... I just wish I could give you a great big hug! You've been through so much! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovely :hugs:

Before we lost Sprout, DH was actively involved in all things ttc - he eagerly awaited my temperature input every morning and liked seeing my FF chart and having it all explained. Once the clomid started showing second lines on OPK he loved comparing them and was excited as I was. When we were pregnant with sprout at the begining of each week we would sit in bed together and he would show me about Sprout's development for the week ahead on websites he had found. He always calls me wee nipper because I am so short and he used to get really gleeful about greeting me with how are my nipper's today whilst pregnant. Now though he is like a completely different person, I am not sure if it is the loss of Sprout or the fact that our ttc journey is now into it's 17 month but it is like he has given up. :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

I'm pleased that he was at one point very involved... because maybe you can both get back there! 

Has he spoken much about the loss of Sprout? I do think that discussing things with him and getting to know what's on his mind will help - at the very least, you might at least understand why he's being like he is!! 

With our miscarriages Mike was sad too obviously (though not as affected as I was) and he wanted to try again soon after each (more so than I did) because I think he felt falling pregnant again would fix me. In a way of course it did. We were lucky though... we fell quickly and didn't have the *agonising* wait you have had! :(

If you have :sex: today you may still be in with a shout.... maybe a big heart to heart will help that along??? :hugs:

So sorry you've feeling so down hun!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Awww hunny huge hugs to you xxx I think sometimes out men feel the stress of TTC as much as we do but are not very good at showing it. It then comes out in stupid ways like you are saying.

I have the same problem with my DH he never seems in the mood around OV, he hates the fact we have to have pre planned sex and says it takes the fun out of it. But we have tried NTNP and it just doesnt work for us, maybe we are just not that fertile but the only times we have gotten a BFP are with pre planned :sex: on peak days.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is re-assuring to hear I am not the only one that suffers with DH being off :sex: :wacko:

Have just done an OPK at 12.15pm and it was almost positive, I am going to take that as a sign that I am due to ovulate within the next 24 hours. I also had some EWCM which is again indicating that I am yet to ovulate.

Who knows maybe I just got myself worked up over nothing! I just think from my old FF pregnancy chart that DH :spermy: take a while to get to the egg as the time we conceived we only dtd three days before ovulation :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

Well... I've always believed that falling pregnant and giving birth to a child is a little miracle! 

So logic then leads me to believe when we're dealing with miracles... anything is possible and :sex: today would mean that you've likely got up to 48 hours for those spermies to reach the egg (if my simple calculations are correct) so I don't think you're out my friend.... not until that witch shows her face! 

Hopefully you can have a great time loving hubby tonight and maybe from being at such a low point today and thinking of giving it all up your little miracle baby is conceived in spite of it all! :shrug:

That's my wish for you and I'm sending it out to the universe! :dust: may it fly on angels wings and make it to you on time! 


:kiss:


*Disclaimer - in the very possible case that this wish of mine comes true - I'd like to add that these are not for sale or resale. Copyright of MummyCat's make a wish Foundation*

:haha: I'm running on limited sleep today! (can you tell??)


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't know what to say really except huge :hugs: and maybe a chat is called for :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat you have really made me smile, thanks my lovely :hugs:


----------



## pink80

I have a similar problem - my OH isn't interested in :sex: and if I tell him that is he right time he gets even more put off!! He says how much he wants a baby but doesn't keep ip his end of the bargain. He just says he's tired or not in the mood - it's always been an issue in our relationship as I have a high sex drive but the whole TTC issue just makes it so much harder!! When we got our bfp we DTD a couple of days running - but I think that is because we were both on annual leave and had been for a couple of weeks (over Xmas) so we were relaxed. I honestly don't know how to recreate that!!! Who says babies are made from love :dohh:

I hope you can talk things through tonight or at the very least kiss and make up :sex: I do think what he said was hurtful and he should realise that :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Emma looks like we are in the same boat then hun :hugs:

Sometimes if I just take charge (ie be waiting for him in bed when he gets home) it works but when he is in one of his moods it can make things even worse :wacko:

Well done on the weight loss chick :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I should really count myself lucky. If I say to OH we need to DTD today then he is more than happy to co operate. I would hate to be in your position :( :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. My DH is sometimes like that, but only when he feels like it's "too planned." It sounds like he is still really sad about your mc. Maybe he doesn't want to experience that again, so he tries to be somewhat standoffish with everything now. I wish I could help more. :hugs:


----------



## BridieChild

Rachael1981 said:


> I should really count myself lucky. If I say to OH we need to DTD today then he is more than happy to co operate. I would hate to be in your position :( :hugs:

I'm the same. Doesn't matter if we're not fertile, he still wants it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

He has always had a low sex drive, even when we were both 16 I remember him accusing me of only wanting him for sex! :haha: I used to have a high sex drive but he seems to have ground it out of me! :lol:

Not looking too good for tonight either :cry: Haven't even brought anything up as it has been too manic here this afternoon. Annoyingly I have had more EWCM then I usually get which I am sure would have been a good sign. Oh well we shall see.


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: I'm sorry you have to go through that. I wish men knew what things were important to us and how important they actually are.

So tonight I had some crazy cramping, almost af like cramping. I'm hoping it's a sign of implantation, but I know it could have been something else also. I don't want to get my hopes up though. :)


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle - hope you're ok today. Did you have a talk last night? Xx


----------



## leylak

I cramped for 3 days starting at 7 DPO. It felt exactly like before I got my BFP, I was very hopeful and guess what! Today is CD1. But I hope this is it for you alaricsmom!


----------



## Razcox

Leylak - Sorry about the :witch:

Feisty - How are things with you now, any progress on the :sex: front?

AFM - Well still just plodding along trying not to SS too much and failing!! My temps are still going up which is good so keeping everything crossed they stay up now :) . Me and DH are now allowed to DTD after tonight until after his SA on monday which is going to be hard. Does anyone else want to do something even more when they know its not allowed?


----------



## alaricsmom

Razcox I always want to do things more when I'm not supposed to. I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## pink80

Sorry *Leylak* :hugs:

*Raz* - I _*always*_ want what I can't have :D

*AFM* - I took an OPK a couple of hours ago 

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/b051f190.jpg

I'm hoping from this that I'll get a positive tomorrow FX'd!!! An it's Harry Potter day tomorrow :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma, it is looking good hun :thumbup: I am bummed as really wanted to see Harry Potter tomorrow but I have been ditched by the family I would usually go with and can't get tickets anywhere near them :cry:

We dtd last night :dance: hilarious thing is DH REALLY enjoyed using the conceive plus :haha: I am not too hopeful about it making a difference this cycle as I couldn't erm get much in internally :blush: so I think I will see about getting some applicators next cycle.

Rachael I always want what I can't have :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

Danielle, I'm glad your DH was in the mood last night!:happydance: 

Good luck Emma!!


----------



## pink80

We DTD last night aswell - must have been something in the air :D. Glad he liked the conceive plus :thumbup:

Shame you're not closer you could have with us :hugs: xxx


----------



## pink80

Duplicate post :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

As it was a duplicate I thought I had better thank you in that one too :haha:

I was quite peeved when they told me they had pre-booked their tickets, I may see if my Mother in law would like to come as she likes all things mystical although she did admit to falling asleep at the cinema during deathly hallows part one :lol:

I plan to dtd once more tomorrow night for luck and then call it a day for this cycle. Thanks to the demon butcher nurse all the stress may have been for nothing as my cervix was quite badly irritated :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

PS Emma finally just made out what is written on your avatar - very good! :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Glad the BDing went well, think we will have to try conceive plus next cycle (if we dont get a BFP of course!) anyone tried this and pre seed, what the difference??

I saw Harry potter last night - Its amazing! Gotta be some perks to having a bother who is the manager of a cinema right. It was just me and DH in the screen.


----------



## pink80

Ah *Raz* that's not fair!!! Is it the best one yet??

Danielle - glad you like it - made me chuckle :D


----------



## Razcox

I think it is yes, very gripping from start to finish didnt notice the time going by at all


----------



## pink80

Oh I can't wait to see it tonight - it's a bit sad it's the last one really...

I'm going to do an opk at about 11 ish and see what it says - I bought some clearblue digital ov tests so I might try one of them aswell - they were only £11 on amazon, which is much cheaper than anywhere else, I wouldn't have bought them at £22!!!

I didn't get any action last night as OH was out, but I used my womanly charms and I seduced him this morning :smug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for seducing :happydance:

I'm now 9dpo and bored of waiting :rofl:


----------



## alaricsmom

I think I'm 7 dpo and I'm sick of waiting too. :) The tww is SO long.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am 'guessing' that I ovulated Thursday, I was too tired to dtd last night and DH didn't bring it up :haha: In which case I am only 2DPO today :wacko: Am trying not to think of it too much but I had an awful dream last night where I had another miscarriage, then fell pregnant again but got involved in a car accident and no doctors would help me check on the baby :wacko: Did not make for a sound night's sleep!


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh that's not good Danielle :shock: xxx


----------



## pink80

Ah Danielle sorry about the dream :hugs:

I have no idea about what is going on with my body - my opks were getting lighter yesterday, the one on Thursday was the darkest one I've had :shrug: (pictures in my journal)


----------



## pink80

Oh and Harry Potter was brilliant - although I would suggest taking tissues :cry:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about the issues you have been having with your DH Feisty :hugs:

My OH hated actively TTC. He just wanted us to NTNP, and for it to happen "naturally". He wouldnt let me use OPKs, or chart, or anything. And he hated pre-planned sex...he just wanted it to be spontaneous.
So I used OPKs behind his back everyday, and we even followed SMEP (I just didnt tell him about it). At night, I just used to start kissing him in bed, and one thing would lead to another. He never knew where abouts I was in my cycle, and didnt suspect a thing. He was just grateful for the "spontaneous sex".

I hope you two can patch things up, and hopefully get your BFP very soon :hugs: xx


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm sorry about your dream Danielle. It's hard to shake bad dreams off. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

After a restful nights sleep yesterday I am feeling a lot better, thanks for your concern lovelies :flower: After talking my dream through with my very close cousin she admitted that she has been dreaming a lot about me being pregnant lately. Which is odd as I have refrained from talking about all things ttc with people other then DH for a few months now. She swears it is an omen I am going to fall soon and I have said I hope it isn't a bloody omen as my dreams were horrid. :wacko:

DH and I are considering taking two week off at the end of October and perhaps going off to Alton Towers (theme park for our none UK friends) for his birthday so that is giving me something to look forward to. We obviously wouldn't book until just before going in-case by some miracle I end up pregnant.


----------



## Rachael1981

Jealous, I want to go to Alton Towers!! Would love to go to Scarefest :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael seriously it is awesome! We went for his birthday in 2008 and loved every minute. I cannot reccomend it highly enough, all the staff were in full costume and role and really made our stay amazing! The great thing is as I used to work for the NHS I can stay at the hotel for only £80 a night and we have been collecting the BOGOF Alton Tower tickets so should be an amazing stay for a bargain :haha: Sadly we wont be able to go with my lovely cousin and family as we usually do as their youngest has just been diagnosed with CVS and can't handle long journeys or the risk that he would get ill. We have decided that it is the sort of place you need to go with others to so I will just have to choose some friends DH doesn't mind so much - He is so unsociable :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like it will be a good trip!

Might have a word with Ian nearer the time if I have a job by then :D


----------



## pink80

I love Alton Towers - although it's been ages since I've been. I work for the NHS - is that £80 a night rate available to all NHS employees...?

*AFM* - still no positive opk and no temp rise so no idea what is happening :shrug: Going to try and seduce my OH again today that would make it every other day since CD14 so I'm hoping that if I do ovulate today/tomorrow which I'm expecting but I miss the surge then I should still be covered.


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd pink! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I believe it is, you just have to phone the hotel and explain to them you would like to claim your NHS discount and ask what the going rate is. I haven't stayed in the hotel as we have usually managed to find cheaper accomodation fairly close by so we will have to see :haha: Not too sure what to suggest about your lack of a surge hun, I am forever missing min :wacko: Is your second line slowly getting darker?

Rachael good luck on twisting Ian's arm :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

If I have a job that pays ok then it shouldn't be a problem :rofl:


----------



## pink80

It's got darker and lighter and then darker and now the one I just took was almost invisible! I don't know :shrug: Anyway I've obviously become a seductress :smug: 3 times in 5 days is almost unheard these days :)


----------



## alaricsmom

How is everyone today?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Another set back emotional wise today. DH cousin who is five years older then us has been ttc for 4 months and we had been emailing each other a bit and I was trying to share tips etc. She emailed me this morning to let me know they are expecting Don't get me wrong I am over-joyed that they are pregnant but at the same time it just makes me feel very lonely It was nice having someone I personally knew that was on the ttc journey and struggling to acheive that dream, now that she has I just feel that it has highlighted how much we are failing that little bit more.

I am trying to keep my spirits up but at the moment I just feel that it is all a bit pointless and there is no help to turn to


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Danielle. I completely understand how you feel. It does not seem fair that everyone else gets pregnant so easily and it can be SO difficult for other people. It took me well over a year to conceive DS #1. I lost it when my cousin's gf found out she was pregnant. I was so angry at that moment, even though I was happy for them. You can always talk to us about it. I wish there was more I could do. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Danielle :hugs:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle, I know how you feel, it's totally understandable. Have you thought anymore about contacting the PCT regarding their policy on fertility xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Hello ladies. I hope this isn't a bad time for this. I've struggled with whether or not I should post this yet because of the day you had Danielle, but I would like to tell you all before I change my ticker and what not. Tonight I took three tests, and they all were positive. I'm really sorry about the timing. I just thought that you all would want to know. :)


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry Danielle :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

alaricsmom said:


> Hello ladies. I hope this isn't a bad time for this. I've struggled with whether or not I should post this yet because of the day you had Danielle, but I would like to tell you all before I change my ticker and what not. Tonight I took three tests, and they all were positive. I'm really sorry about the timing. I just thought that you all would want to know. :)

Congratulations!! :dance:

Don't be sorry about the timing this is a happy time for you enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Danielle.... don't feel bad about feeling mad.... it's a very very natural emotion!!! :hugs: At some point, in the not too distant future, you'll be getting your BFP and hopefully it'll be soon enough that you can share the journey with this cousin :thumbup: 

Alaricsmom, Congratulations honey! That's fabulous news! :yipee: Bless you for being so aware for the others feelings! I sometimes find it difficult to post messages of support in here, because I keep thinking it might upset someone... but I know that they will all be thrilled for you! It's always good news when one of our own (ladies in the thread) get a BFP! :) :)


----------



## gilmore85

Well that dreaded day is getting nearer, my BIL gf is due to give birth next week. Don't know if you know the history or not so I'll do a brief update,

It was back in January hubby gets a text off his little brother at about 2am saying that Carl (OH) is going to be an uncle, well we were very confused as we knew he didn't have a gf at the time so due to the fact it was the early hours we just thought that his mates had got his phone and were messing about. 

then the next day his brother called asking if we had got the text and he explained that he didn't have a gf they had met at his house party back in october lasted about a month then she gets in touch saying she is pregnant

well long story short he has now gave up his flat and moved in with her and her mother, put themselves on the council list then slag the council off as for once they are actually doing their job and not just giving someone a house, so when that didn't work started to look for private rented houses then slag them off beacuse they want professional couples only and he works in a shop and she doesn't work and in her words she 'can't work and raise a child' she lives her life on facebook and hasn't gone a day without complaining about her pregnancy


----------



## pink80

Congratulations *Jenny* :happydance: so pleased for you xxx

*Amy* I can understand your frustrations, when is the baby due? Do you see much if them? How does your OH feel about it all? Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny I am so happy for you hun :dance: bless you so much for considering other people's feelings before announcing but there is no way I could ever feel anything other then joy for the lovely ladies on my thread that have gotten their :bfp: Actually you are our first :bfp: on this thread so huge congratulations!!!!! Now I demand you go and change that ticker so we can all see that baby progressing :haha:

Amy I am really sorry hun :hugs: I would imagine that being in that position is terrible and I really feel for you. I don't condemn any-one that 'accidentally' falls pregnant but the fact that all she has done is moan about her pregnancy and then get ratty when society does not drop everything to accommodate her and her unplanned pregnancy proves that they are perhaps not very nice people. Try and focus on the fact that you and OH will be such better parents as you seem like a wonderful person who is truly caring. Your baby is planned, you will have battled and toiled to get there and you will cherish it that much more because of your struggles :hugs:

Thank you very much for all your kind words, I do feel like a bit of a tit for getting all sulky :blush: but I know that you all understand as we are all in the same boat. Oddly I had a hair-cut this morning and it turns out my lovely hair-dresser has been struggling to conceive for 4 years, lost unplanned twins just before this and has been rejected for FS treatment three times! She has finally just been accepted for IVF and has been put straight on clomid. It was so nice chatting to someone face to face about how crap it all is and knowing that we will always be able to have a natter and compare notes when I go for my cut. It has also made me realise that our struggle is nothing compared to others and I should stop feeling so down about it. Yes we may have to wait 15 months before being seen by a specialist but this lady has gone through double that and is finally getting there.

Weirdly since stopping all of my EPO and star-flower oil I seem to have a lot more CM :wacko: Not too sure what to make of that one :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Feisty :hugs:

Alaricsmom :yipee:

Gilmore :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Baby is due on 27th July will be my first nephew (my sister has 3 girls) and we don't see them that much so it will be strange as my sister lives in the next street to mine so i see my nieces all the time so knowing that im not going to see my nephew much is upsetting as for OH he said that it hasn't really sunk in and that it should be us :cry:


----------



## gilmore85

to be honest i think they will be good parents but its just so frustrating as well no one knows we are trying so just have to keep smiling I've got nothing against them just having a down day and needed to rant!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh chick, down days are definitely allowed! I am sure they will be fine parents, was just trying to cheer you up. I do still firmly believe that you will be an amazing mother :hugs:
xxx


----------



## pink80

Right I think we need a group hug!!! We could all do with one at the moment...
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/8cf56c6c.jpg


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh chick, down days are definitely allowed! I am sure they will be fine parents, was just trying to cheer you up. I do still firmly believe that you will be an amazing mother :hugs:
> xxx

Thanks hun it really does mean a lot :hugs: i think that if i say they will be good parents enough than I'll start to believe it i think they are just more naive than anything 

oh well need to cheer up i think i nice big piece of chocolate cake at lunch time should help with that!


----------



## pink80

Mmmmm.... Chocolate cake - I wish I could have some!!! I'll treat myself to a visit to the gym instead, lucky me :haha:


----------



## joey300187

awww chocolate cake!! yummy, Hope 2morras a better day for you all. sending massive virtual hugs xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Jenny

:hugs: Amy, Danielle, Emma :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Alaricsmom - Congrates that great news! An bless you fo being so thoughtful xxx

Feisty Fidget & Gilmore - I can relate to how you are both feeling. Since we have been TTC 11 people around me either at work or home have gotten pregnant, 3 at least were by accident. 1 was in a similar situation were my DH's 18 year old cousin got his gf of less then a month pregnant. She had never worked a day in her life and they are now pretty much mooching off his family. Sometimes it can get hard to fight the bitterness that this should be me which i am not used to as i was never a bitter person before. But it passes and having ladies to rant to on here really helps xx

AFM - Well 10DPO and a BFN today but not much of a shock as it is a bit early. Will see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## Rachael1981

AF just got me ladies.

Onto cycle 7. 2nd cycle with CBFM. Hopefully the weight loss will help. I've already dropped a whole BMI point :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Rachael - Sorry the witch got you but well dont on dropping a BMI point!! :)


----------



## gilmore85

Rachael1981 said:


> AF just got me ladies.
> 
> Onto cycle 7. 2nd cycle with CBFM. Hopefully the weight loss will help. I've already dropped a whole BMI point :thumbup:

so sorry Rachael :hugs: i think August will definately be a better month for all of us!


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely! August BFP's all round!


----------



## joey300187

what would an august BFP make an easter baby? :) wishing u all a cute lil eater bunny xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

Hope your all ok.

Sorry you're having a shitty time FF.

No Aug BFP for me I'm afraid, but I hope you all get them!!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

BFP in August would be april babies or end of august would be start of may babies. Little spring lambs :)


----------



## joey300187

aww cute! :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well done on all the weight loss Rachael :dance: I see your also doing really well Becca, congrats :dance:

Sorry the evil :witch: got you Rachael :hugs:

Annoyingly have just found out that I should have been told to take a break from clomid after a certain amount of cycles :growlmad: Apparently if you take it for too long then it can interfere with your conception chances! I am currently on cycle 8 since the miscarriage and my GP has not bloody mentioned anything, just keep giving me repeat prescriptions!


----------



## pink80

Sorry Rach :hugs:

I'm still waiting to ovulate :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe have a break next cycle?


----------



## joey300187

im not sure if its the same for everyone Danielle but my friend was told she had to stop after 6 months, id deffo ask your gp xx


----------



## 4magpies

11lb to go, it is starting to get really stubborn coming off though... annoying.

xxx


----------



## pink80

You've done so well Becca - they'll be gone before you know it :hugs: xx


----------



## pink80

I didn't know you had to take a break - def ask the gp :hugs:


----------



## Goldeen

This thread really made my day, thinking my first child would be born into the year of the (water) Dragon! :3 How awesome. I'd like to count myself in this team, pleaseee. I'm still quite new to this forum and this whole knocked-up situation, and I'm learning a lot lurking here!

My partner and I are both 21 years old, and as stated this is our first pregnancy. I have tested positive and I don't know how far along I am, (last period date may 22.) I'll be heading to a clinic to get some blood tests next week or so.

Stay healthy and happy, everyone!


----------



## alaricsmom

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I was shocked. I screamed as loud as I could and ran to the store for some FRERs. DH seems pretty calm about it. I'll be rooting for you ladies and your BFPs soon! 

Sorry AF showed up Rach. :hugs:

Becca, you're doing GREAT in your weight loss. It is really hard to lose weight and you've stuck with it. That's a great accomplishment. :)

Danielle, I hope you can get the medicine thing figured out soon. Your Dr. should have mentioned that. :hugs:


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats to alaricsmom! You are very sweet for thinking of everyone's feelings.. but yay for you!


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry about the :witch: Rachael! :grr: but fabulous news about the weight loss... just think, you have another 4 weeks to lose another BMI point... I know it would be a LOT nicer if you're pregnant... but it is at least something you can focus on while you wait for that BFP! :hugs:

PS... Lottie was born on 2nd April and I can confirm April babies are lovely! :cloud9: So here's hoping for a lot of April babies from this thread! :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Morning Ladies :wave: how are we all feeling today? Much better I hope! Gonna have a nice relaxing cycle this time as I think I ovulated earlier than normal this month possibly CD10 so we've missed out this month


----------



## 4magpies

AF is here!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooooooo!! 

Can try book my HSG, lets hope I get an appointment.

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure you willl Becca! :dust: for getting your HSG booked!

Yay for AF! (That seems so wrong!)


----------



## 4magpies

HSG is a week tomorrow. Get in!!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Being a bit dim but what is HSG? Glad its all booked in for you what ever it is LOL


----------



## 4magpies

They squirt radioactive dye up your foo and take an xray to check the inside of your tubes.

All good fun.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

4magpies said:


> AF is here!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> Can try book my HSG, lets hope I get an appointment.
> 
> xxx

:wohoo:


----------



## Razcox

4magpies said:


> They squirt radioactive dye up your foo and take an xray to check the inside of your tubes.
> 
> All good fun.
> 
> xxx

LOL sounds it! I have a scan on friday to check my tubes and stuff, DH has had a SA and i have had CD4 bloods taken at the start of the month. Just starting to get the ball rolling for funding now as well.


----------



## 4magpies

Razcox said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> They squirt radioactive dye up your foo and take an xray to check the inside of your tubes.
> 
> All good fun.
> 
> xxx
> 
> LOL sounds it! I have a scan on friday to check my tubes and stuff, DH has had a SA and i have had CD4 bloods taken at the start of the month. Just starting to get the ball rolling for funding now as well.Click to expand...

Awesome, I had all that done a loooooooong time ago, everything just seems to take ages with the NHS, it is a nightmare.

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Oh i know its a nightmare! We were refered to the FS from the genetics people back in march and we are only now getting these first tests done! Getting funding is going to be the next long wait for us now i am guessing :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca thank you my darling your description has made me smile for the first time in a rather horrid day, and congrats on appointment :dance:

Stupid, idiotic, negligent twits at my GP surgery have had me on clomid for too long and now there is a good chance I have developed ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome! I am so angry right now I can't stop shaking!
They haven't apologised for their major bulls up and despite the fact the syndrome can lead to major health complications they have no interest in confirming if I have it or treating it!

Have also been told that I have to stop the clomid and there is no alternative, that is it - we cannot move forward on our ttc journey for another 15 months because my GP surgery has cocked up and I have to bare the brunt of it.

Needless to say I have just fired a very angry email off at the PCT demanding they sort it or else I am taking legal action.


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

What a bunch of twits :grr:


----------



## pink80

*Becca* - yay for af - is your appointment sorted??

*Danielle* - I'm so sorry :hugs: I can't believe they've done this to you :grr: I'm sure you have a case now for the PCT to help you.


----------



## 4magpies

Excuse my french but the NHS are fucking idiots. I hate it sometimes.

They fuck up and think they can get away with it/no one will complain, because its a public service. Makes me so angry.

Big :hugs: sweetie.

Pink, yeah next thursday! No more waiting!

xxx


----------



## pink80

Glad you've got it sorted :thumbup: Can start moving things on after this :D


----------



## 4magpies

Next mission is to try and get a FS appointment ASAP. And get these 11lbs off.... tempted to cut my arm off. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If it were me Becca I would cut my butt off :haha:

Emma tbh PCT will possibly side with the GP surgery and tell me that I can't receive the fertility referral sooner as it against protocol :wacko: I had many run ins with the PCT when I managed a NHS dental practice, they are nightmares.

A few family members are telling me to seek legal advice for compensation to put towards Private treatment or sell my story to the tabloids exposing how crap the NHS is. I know it would be for the right reasons but people can be so judgemental, I have said I will wait to see what they respond with :shrug:


----------



## cajunbabe

That's just terrible Feisty.. so sorry!


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry Danielle. :hugs::hugs: 

I'm happy you got your appointment scheduled Becca! That's great news. :)


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Becca thank you my darling your description has made me smile for the first time in a rather horrid day, and congrats on appointment :dance:
> 
> Stupid, idiotic, negligent twits at my GP surgery have had me on clomid for too long and now there is a good chance I have developed ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome! I am so angry right now I can't stop shaking!
> They haven't apologised for their major bulls up and despite the fact the syndrome can lead to major health complications they have no interest in confirming if I have it or treating it!
> 
> Have also been told that I have to stop the clomid and there is no alternative, that is it - we cannot move forward on our ttc journey for another 15 months because my GP surgery has cocked up and I have to bare the brunt of it.
> 
> Needless to say I have just fired a very angry email off at the PCT demanding they sort it or else I am taking legal action.

Oh Danielle :hugs: I can't believe that they won't even check if you have it how can they make mistakes, risk someones health and then just wash their hands of it! Hopefully your email will make them take responsibility! xx


----------



## Razcox

Danielle (BTW my name is Rachel! :) ) thats awful and so negligent of them! I really hope the email helps to get across to them how crap they have been. If they dont offer you any further help i would go see another doctor or start proceeding to sue their asses! :hugs:

AFM - Got a BFN today at 12DPO so despite a load of symptons i think i am out this month :( i was sure i was pregnant as well because of how i have been feeling but guess i was wrong. Oh well onto next month then.


----------



## Razcox

Double post because of stupid internet!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachel that is exactly what I plan to do. Unsurprisingly the PCT has not responded to my email so I can't really contact a solicitor until they respond. A close family member said yesterday that she believes everything happens for a reason and maybe them messing up with put pressure on the local health authority to speed up our referral process. btw 12 DPO is still way too early especially if you implanted late :hugs: Your not out until the :witch: shows!

Amy I honestly don't know how they can just leave me stranded either - it is ridiculous! It was bad enough before that we had to wait 15 months for our referral but at least we could continue 'trying' now we don't even have that!

Have also read that if by some major miracle I fall pregnant this cycle then my OHS syndrome will become unbearable for the early weeks of pregnancy :cry: I guess I should be thankful that we won't fall as I am going to be a bundle of nerves anyway worrying about every little twinge and it would be a million times worse if I couldn't figure out what pains were baby related and what were OHS.

I had a good private cry last night and I am feeling slightly better. I guess I could try Soy after I have given my body a bit of a break. Just really peed off because I know I am going to find the anniversary of our pregnancy and then the anniversary of our loss really difficult and if we can't even continue trying it is going to make it that much worse :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Danielle :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Feisty :hugs:
xx


----------



## pink80

:hugs:Danielle:hugs:

I wish there was something I could say, but I don't think there is. I do agree that this may force the issue with the PCT with regards to your referral though. What is your local PCT..?


----------



## gilmore85

well ff has said I ovulated 3 days ago so out already, well we had :sex: at but we were interrupted so he didn't 'finish' if you know what i mean :winkwink: didn't think it mattered at the time cos it was too early how wrong we were


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

Emma it is Bournemouth and Poole PCT. They are useless, when I initially phoned to complain just went through to answering machine each time. Then when I phoned the main switch board I was fobbed off onto the PALs team who I know professionally have zero medical knowledge and just mediate minor cases against the health care provider and person with complaint. Again the person at PALs I needed to speak to was out of the office but I was assured she would phone later yesterday or today - so far nothing!

I am however being pro-active and not just moping. I have phoned our local BMI clinic and told I can have a private consultation with no waiting with my local fertility specialist for £150-£200. Yep it's pricey and I will have to get a credit card to pay any treatment/tests etc but it saves sitting around for 15 months waiting for the NHS to sort it out. Just going to see what the PCT has to say first before booking.

Also for the first time in over a year I have dyed my hair :haha: When we started ttc I got my hair stripped back to it's mousey brown boring colour as I didn't want to risk dying my hair whilst pregnant :wacko: Have now thought sod that and am currently sat waiting for my new auburn hair to dry. I wanted cherry brown/dark red but this was a freebie for my cousin and meant I didn't have to leave the house :haha:

I am so over letting this whole crap nightmare rule my life, no more! xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

PS Amy it seems a bit odd that all of a sudden you would ovulate that early?!?! Your other charts are the earliest CD12. Have you tried taking out EWCM and seeing what happens? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well ive took out all the ewcm and it has it as dashed lines instead but still from CD10 :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

I hope you figure everything out Amy. Maybe ff is just wrong. Danielle, :hugs: :)


----------



## Razcox

It does seem a little early to OV but that was a hell of a temp rise to CD11


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy was there anything that could have triggered it? Alcohol or excessive caffeine the day before, heating being left on, feeling ill etc??? Just really confused as to why it would be so early?!?!

Still heard nothing from PALs or PCT :growlmad: I will give them until Wednesday and then just contact a solicitor. The email was saved so I have proof it was sent to them and all calls are usually recorded with PALs.

After my 'lovely' new auburn hair dried we realised that for same strange reason it had turned orange :haha: Not quite sure why seeing as it was done on natural hair-colour, no previous dyes were on it. It was a natural looking orange (if that makes sense :lol:) but obviously wasn't the colour I was after......so begged my cousin to re-dye it for me and I now have a gorgeous really dark purpley red colour :dance:

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Amy was there anything that could have triggered it? Alcohol or excessive caffeine the day before, heating being left on, feeling ill etc??? Just really confused as to why it would be so early?!?!

haven't had any alcohol in a month, don't drink tea or coffee (not for TTC reasons just dont like it), haven't been ill no heating on but it has been really hot in the office just a strange one could my abnormal cycle last month have affected this one as well?


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you hear soon Feisty.

I'm doing ok. Starting to think I'll never get a job.

Also booked a doctors appointment for Monday. Going to see if I can get some tests done or something. I was NTNP for 7 months last year and then TTC actively for 7 months now and nothing :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy I honestly don't know hun, bodies are mystical things so I guess it is possible :shrug:

Rachael sorry the job hunt isn't going so well :hugs: Don't tell them you were NTNP or else they will drag their heels, just mention it has been 14 months so far.


----------



## Rachael1981

I will do. Just fed up of nothing happening :(


----------



## Razcox

Hey ladies just to let you know i am out this cycle the :witch: found me! Will be away for a couple of days at a dog show so will catch up with you all on monday. Have a great weekend what ever you are up to x


----------



## pink80

Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Have a nice weekend - I'm off to the zoo today :D

Still not sure if I've ov'd - no positive opk - slight temp rise this morning but if I did ov yesterday then I'm out as I haven't managed to convince my OH to BD since Sunday!!! :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Rachel :hugs:

Emma, I don't think that's enough of a rise for ovulation :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Sometimes I have a slow rise *Rach* :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Well hopefully this isn't your ov rise yet :p


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Even if you have ovulated Emma your not out! As I said a few weeks ago the only time we managed to conceive was when we didn't dtd before ovulation ;)

If we had known this was going to be our last cycle we may have actually dtd a bit more regularly and used the conceive plus earlier :cry: Life sure is poop sometimes :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Life certainly does suck sometimes Danielle :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

On the plus side just got a letter from the PCT and they are not amused with my GP practice :haha: They have assured me that a full investigation will be launched and they wish to meet with me to come to an agreeable outcome.

I am still not holding my breath about my fertility specialist referral being sped up but at least we may get something to help us carry on trying before it can come through. To think that a week ago I was moping that we would have to carry on 'trying' for 15 months before anything medical will be done, now we are having to face the possibility that we can't even try for 15 months :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

At least something is being done :thumbup: Always good when the PCT aren't impressed by your GP practice :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well fake pregnancy symptoms are kicking in :wacko: Luckily though I have realised they are being caused by the fact I haven't taken my hormone regulators this month so I haven't got my hopes up for nothing! xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

Can I rejoin you ladies?

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We would love to have you here with us :hugs: xxx


----------



## pink80

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Mrs :hugs: 
xx


----------



## pink80

Glad you heard something from the PCT Danielle - I really hope they do something to help you :hugs:

Afm - I went to the zoo yesterday which was fun :). Managed to seduce OH last night :shrug: Temp dropped slightly again, so did an opk (IC and digi)
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/8b53a371.jpg

Finally!!! Slighty worried about trying with such late ovulation but not much I can do about it now xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma don't be so worried about late ovulation chick :hugs: A friend of mine ovulated at CD30 something and she still got a :bfp: that cycle ;)

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't worry about it Emma, go for it! :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I suddenly realised this afternoon that our whole approach to ttc would be changing next month and that got me thinking. We were watching a fertility edition of embarrassing bodies and the theme of diet kept coming up. Both me and DH are at a healthy weight but I am more than aware that my diet is not as great as it could be - I am weight obsessed but also have a very sweet tooth meaning I will often skip dinner (or have a ridiculously small portion) so that I can have a huge pudding or sometimes even pudding's :blush: So would diet be having an effect on my fertility?

Cue the research and there is strong evidence that suggests that food has a big impact on hormone balance and fertility. Discussed it with DH and we are going to try the fertility diet by Sarah Dobbyn. It is a huge sacrifice as I am a comfort eater and DH is a carnivore and this is so extreme that it would mean being semi vegan (fish and free range eggs are allowed) but I think this is something we may try - even if it is just until Christmas. Am I crazy? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I think diet could well have a lot to do with things. I'm sure it has in my case, I just hope that my change in diet doesn't delay ovulation for a second month :wacko:

Do what you need to do. I already feel healthier for a better diet in doing Slimming World :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

I agree - I think diet has an important effect on hormones and therefore fertility, although my thoughts on it are more towards the balanced diet and exercise, with everything in moderation - including things you like :D

But having said that, you need to do whatever you feel is right for you guys :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chickies :flower:

Emma usually I completely agree with you but at the moment just kind of feel like I have to do something hugely drastic to give my body a chance of ovulating naturally if you know what I mean.

May even take up yoga :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It seems rather cruel of my body to pick this cycle to give me lots of fake pregnancy symptoms :cry: Very sore boobies since yesterday and cramps since 8DPO - I am not getting my hopes up though :cry:


----------



## pink80

I'm terrible at yoga - I have no balance :)

The thing I think has most effect on ovulation is blood sugars - so if you eat a lot of sugary puddings then cutting them out will help. I found this article useful https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/diet/297316/Fertility-diet--How-to-eat-your-way-pregnant-
although I'm sure you've read it - you are good at your research :D

The other 'diet' you could think about is the Low GI diet, it really helps with blood sugars xx


----------



## pink80

Oh *Danielle* I really hope they are not fake :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully they're not fake symptoms


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies but they are fake, we didn't do enough to really try this cycle as we presumed we would have plenty more clomid rounds left.

Emma that information is really helpful, thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I'm back from the doctors. After waiting nearly an hour past my appointment time to be seen (and the fact that at 20 minutes past my appointment time and 2 people to see before me she came out of her room and made a cup of tea :wacko:) I've been told it's sods law I'm not pregnant after 14 months of trying and they won't even do CD3 and CD21 bloods to confirm ovulation until we've been trying for 2 years.


----------



## 4magpies

I do yoga danielle. I love it.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I am so sorry hun :hugs: Please phone up your local PCT and ask to know what the time scale for fertility investigations are in your area;
https://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/PrimaryCareTrustListing.aspx 
To the best of my knowledge it is only 12 months (unless you have had a pregnancy even if it results in miscarriage). I will never trust a GP again since our personal saga and it proves that sometimes they just can't be bothered to follow protocol and so just make crap up!

Becca I have done yoga a few times but I was appalling at it :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I rang the PCT Head Office and was told to ask my GP :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

What! Are they having a laugh, they're the bloody ones that set the guidelines due to funding!!!! I would ring back and make sure you speak to someone else and just say that you tried ringing your GP office but they didn't know and advised you to phone the PCT to clarify.

NHS majorly sucks sometimes, I could get a boob job on the NHS if I could prove how depressed my current body made me but for some odd reason having your whole life being taken over by fertility issues and the huge depression it brings doesn't count :growlmad:


----------



## shelleney

Im so sorry you are both going through this Ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## pink80

*Rachael* - if they won't answer email them a freedom of information request - they have to answer that!

I'm so sorry they weren't any help :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Are you under Sunderland PCT???

https://to-hatch.co.uk/find-a-clinic/england/north-east/tyne-and-wear/sunderland/nhs-sunderland-pct/


----------



## pink80

Click on the cycles tab and it'll give you the information they have xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I am under Sunderland PCT, yes. Thank you :hugs:

Says after 2 years of unexplained infertility we can be referred for up to 3 cycles of IVF. 6 months if there's a medical reason for the infertility. Doesn't say anything about having to wait 2 years for basic investigations though :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry ladies. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Rachael1981

Seems like Danielle and I are in for the long haul :dohh:

Actually Danielle - check out your PCT's guidelines. Mine are that you can be referred after 6 months if there is a reason for your infertility - you don't have to wait 2 years. You already know you don't ovulate without help :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good thinking Rachael :flower:

This PCT offers 2 cycles
* 2 Cycles of IVF
* 3 Cycles of IUI
* Age range between 30 &#8211; 35
* No single women
* Referral after 2 years
* available subject to meeting eligiblity criteria

Pretty bummed over the fact that it is 30 before we can have IUI or IVF :growlmad: I am going to play dirty now and when I finally meet with the PCT demand my referral be put through now or else I am going public with what my GP has done and will contact a lawyer to sue for the money needed for private treatment.


----------



## pink80

I feel really lucky with my PCT now


This PCT offers 3 cycles
* 3 Cycles of IVF or ICSI
* IUI offered under exceptional circumstances only
* Age between 23  40: Women
* Age 55 Max: Men
* 6 embryo transfers maximum
* PESA, TESA, TESE funding available
* Previous Cycles (NHS or Private) taken into consideration; Maximum of 5 Cycles in total.
* 6 months between Cycles
(for women aged under 38)
(from pregnancy test through to commencement of drugs for next fresh Cycle)
* Referral for initial tests after 1 year by GP (if aged under 35); Sooner for women aged over 35
* 1 years storage covered for remainder embryos only
* Egg donation funding for women aged under 40
* Surrogacy not funded
* Needs to be an East of England resident for min 12 months (exceptions for active forces personnel)
* available subject to meeting eligibility criteria

I still think it's awful that there is such a discrepancy across the country. 

Danielle I think you should threaten the PCT - then maybe they will help!!


----------



## pink80

Danielle I think you should also point out that it doesn't state anywhere that a miscarriage means that you have to start the 2 years again!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you for the warm re-welcome and thoughts, and prayers RACHEL, FIESTY, PINK, and SHELLENEY.

We are happy to be able to try again soon. Can you send the link for the DRAGONS in the MAKING signature in green??? I am ready to join up!


----------



## Rachael1981

I can't believe you have to be 30 Danielle :wacko:

This is what mine says.....

* 3 Cycles of IVF or ICSI (including Frozen Embryo Transfers)
* Referral after 2 years
* Referral after 6 months for those who have known conditions that affect fertility.
* Funding for 1 year storage of embryos
* available subject to meeting eligibility criteria


----------



## Feisty Fidget

What I don't understand is how you can be referred quicker if you know that there is a problem, but you have to wait for tests?!?

Mrs M this is it;
[url]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7383823fltt.gif[/url] 
but you have to delete the spaces.

Emma I will mention that to them about the miscarriage and see what is said.


----------



## Rachael1981

I think if you're not ovulating or your cycles are a mess. Incidentally I was told that because I have periods I'm definitely ovulating :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

B*llocks! Oh I am fuming on your behalf now!!!!!! :growlmad: I had periods but bloods confirmed zero ovulation. They just make it up as they go along, seriously pants system!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know. I know I am ovulating because of temping, but I never mentioned that when I was in there. She basically said I had to try for 2 years without even knowing if I ovulate :wacko:

Add in the fact that whilst I was waiting she went and made a cup of tea knowing she was running behind, and I was fuming before I even got in there :wacko:


----------



## pink80

I agree with Danielle - periods do not mean ovulation!!! I would go back to a different doctor in the surgery for another opinion or even consider changing practices :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to give it another couple of months then go back and see someone else. If I still get fobbed off then I'll find another surgery to go to.


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry for butting in ladies :blush: I lurk about and keep up with how you are all doing....

Rachael - I find it unbelievable that I live about 20 mins away from you and I was able to get a referral after 4 months!!! Tell them that!! Is the Sunderland PCT different to South Tyneside? Maybe you should get one of those DIY SA kits for Ian just to rule him out....:shrug: At least then if that shows something up you can both go back to the doctor with evidence. We only got our referral after Mal had done a sample :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sunderland Teaching PCT and South Tyneside PCT are different but the same IYKWIM :shrug:

Gateshead PCT, South Tyneside PCT and Sunderland Teaching PCT have been combined into one, but are also still their own individual PCT's too. Theoretically they should follow the same guidelines. I think she just couldn't be bothered with the paperwork. He words were 'It's sods law' it's not happened yet. She told me to relax, BD every other day and have fun. Hard when I want a baby so much that my entire world now revolves around TTC :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

I still hate that you ladies have to go through all this. I really wish there was somthing I could do. :hugs: :hugs:
Sorry I've been absent on here lately. We've had a ton going on and this week is going to be no better. My poor DH is having to put up with my moodiness because of the lack of rest. 

MRSM I guess I missed your post about what happened. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Jenny :hugs:

It suddenly occurred to me in the shower this morning (concise thinking at that time, I was shocked! :haha:) that if the criteria for being referred to a fertility specialist earlier is to have a known fertility problem then why the hell haven't I been referred!!! They have known for just over a year now that I don't ovulate so regardless of clomid pregnancy I should be eligible for a referral?!? Especially as they have messed up my medically induced ovulation :growlmad:


----------



## pink80

I agree Danielle - definitely a line you should pursue with the PCT/gp xxx

Got my temp rise this morning - so I think I ovulated yesterday - finally!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I already knew this but;

* 2 Cycles of IVF
* Referral after 3 years
* Previous fertility cycles do count (Maximum of 3 cycles in total)
* available subject to meeting eligibility criteria

So mine isn't so great. But 2 cycles is better than one!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Woohoo Emma!

Danielle, yes, I think you should pursue the fact with your PCT. I think what has happened to you is why GP's aren't meant to prescribe clomid :wacko:

Becca, 2 cycles is definitely better than one!

Well this morning I feel like rubbish because of my cold! Going to have yet another lazy day I think :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma Yay :dance:

Seriously I HATE my body right now :growlmad: I always get lots of CM after ovulation and although this cycle it seems slightly creamier I have been putting it down to the fact that I stopped taking EPO and Starflower oil about 5 weeks ago. Well just went to the loo and lo and behold I have the minutest bits of old blood mixed in with my CM. There was only two bits, one was about the size of a full stop . okay maybe a full stop in font size 14 :haha: and the larger one was about the sixth of an apple seed. Now I know that it is left over blood from my butcher smear earlier this cycle but it has raised the dreaded hope :cry:

Why oh why did I check????? Why did I put on my boy pants that are white on the inside this morning????? Why don't I learn that hope = disappointment???? :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just spent 2 hours watching the lovely bones and crying my eyes out. I read the book about 6 years ago so was crying from the begining because I knew what was going to happen :wacko: Do feel slightly better though.

PCT called a few hours ago, apparently the complaints manager is out until next week so it won't be sorted until then :wacko: Probably for the best as the :witch: is due Friday so by next week I should be very angry and very hormonal :haha:


----------



## pink80

Hopefully you'll be happy and hormonal instead :haha:

I haven't seen the film or read the book - although I keep meaning to!! Not sure I could cope with all that blubbering at the moment though


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Nice thought Emma but CM has dried up now so probably not :wacko:

I find blubbing helps me feel unburdened even if it isn't crying over the actual thing that is upsetting me if you know what I mean :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

A good blub always helps. I nearly had a meltdown because OH ate the last srawberry mini milk and I was saving it for after tea. I then sent him out to get more, and he came back with plain vanilla milk lollies, not a strawberry one in sight :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( Send him back out ;)


----------



## pink80

Send them my way the vanilla ones are my favourite :D


----------



## Rachael1981

I can't now, he had a shower before tea and by the time he's dressed Iceland will be closed :cry:

I like the vanilla ones, but I was really looking forward to the strawberry one :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( I enjoyed aero chocolate orange for my pud, yum!


----------



## Rachael1981

I made homemade rice pudding and had it with raisins mixed in :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You win! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

It was free on Slimming World too :haha:

Well the raisins were about 2 syns, but the rice pudding itself was free :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Now that is what I call a result! 

I can tell this is going to be a pretty bad :witch: I have had major cramping and back ache this evening and I am not even due until Friday :wacko: I think regardless of what happens with my fertility referral I am going to have to per-sue the possibility of endometriosis :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Might be an idea. When I mentioned yesterday to the doctor that my AF was getting heavier and more painful I was told it's sod's law :shock:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think our GPs were taught their bed-side manner at the same place :haha: Complete arses the lot of them :growlmad:

Okay I will admit it, I am a teeny bit hopeful after todays events that perhaps this is our month. Logic has gone out the window and although I have been through this many cycles before and it has been :bfn: I guess I don't learn :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

Feisty Fidget said:


> Okay I will admit it, I am a teeny bit hopeful after todays events that perhaps this is our month. Logic has gone out the window and although I have been through this many cycles before and it has been :bfn: I guess I don't learn :wacko:

I hope this is something. I'll be hopeful with you. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Out :cry: Cycle was shorter by a good three days this month and I must have ovulated at CD15 which is also a lot earlier then usual.

Why, oh why don't I learn :cry:

I guess I should be taking comfort in the fact that I can now try and get my body as healthy as possible before pregnancy and hopefully get into some kind of exercise routine. Bring on the PCT next week :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

:dust:

Edit: Didn't see your above post. I'm sorry hun :hugs: give the PCT what for next week!


----------



## pink80

Oh *Danielle* I'm so sorry :hugs: Make sure you give it to the PCT with both barrrels :gun:


----------



## Razcox

Danielle - Sorry the :witch: got you and agree with the others let the PCT have it!!

Not had much dealing with hospitals or the NHS before the TTC marathon we are on, cant say i have been very impressed TBH. Doctors have been insensertive (SP?), rude and downright stupid right the way along!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

thanks my lovelies :hugs:

Pct will not know what has hit them next week :haha: i will start off pleasant and then if i dont get what i want, i will go nuclear!

Oddly i am no where near as upset as i usually am :wacko: Also hate to admit it but now i know we can't try this month it feels like a pressure has been lifted?!?


----------



## Rachael1981

I know what you mean, you'll be much more relaxed I would imagine!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just planning lots of nice things to do with Boo to keep me occupied. She has her first Puppy Party tomorrow night and this evening we are having professional photo's taken of her. The photos are probably something I wouldn't usually go for but a friend of ours is a photographer with her own business and as soon as she saw a photo of Boo Bear she begged us to let her do a shoot for free! How could I say no :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

You can't say no :winkwink:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Danielle. 

Aww I hope you post the pictures that are taken of her on here! I'm looking forward to seeing them. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!

We are gearing up to find the O day! We start using the OPKs this weekend. FXD that it will be mid-month as we think. "Donation" will be on standby, and we will test at the end of the month, before we depart on a mini-vacay for my wife's b-day.... totally in search of a :bfp: in the next month or so!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think a vacation will do you both the world of good :hugs:

How is your wife doing physically? I hope her cycle gets back on track, I know a miscarriage can sometimes alter things :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes, we needed one before, so we DEFINITELY need a vacay now! Just to keep our spirits up and continue to motivate each other. My wife has had all the preg symptoms from the beginning, so although I was carrying, my body seems to have begun to get "normal/pre-preg" again, where hers is slowing creeping back. When we started the journey, the fert clinic had us take meds together and get in tune with each other regardless of the carrier. We think that is why she got all the preg symptoms and I didn't.... Her AF came right before the MC and didn't stop until after I stopped bleeding, the WEIRDEST thing.... We are both very energetic and focused on the future family member now. :happydance:


----------



## gilmore85

Hi ladies not been on in a while currently on a weeks holiday

So sorry for your loss MrsMM24 :hugs:

and Danielle was hoping this was it for you i know you said your symptoms were fake but i still had my fx :hugs:

not much happening my end waiting just waiting for next cycle


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Amy :hugs: By the end I was quite hopeful too!

Well the BBT starts off again today, I am off all supplements etc until next cycle and I should get my fertility diet book next week so will start that asap.

Boos photo shoot was fab yesterday and here is a little sneak preview of the pics :haha:

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/boo.jpg


----------



## pink80

Oh Danielle she's soooooooo cute xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Love that piccy!!


----------



## alaricsmom

I want to hold her!! So cute!!


----------



## shelleney

Im not a dog person at all, but even I have fallen in love with her....
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, she is my pride and joy :cloud9:

Puppy party went well yesterday although Boo was the smallest there by far and the other dogs couldn't be let off lead unless she was on my lap :wacko: The staff that run it hope that next week they can attract some smaller pups so she doesn't feel so left out.

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm great! The puppy party sounds like a lot of fun. I used to have a tiny Yorkie. I had to give her to a family member when I had my DS. I was afraid he would hurt her when he started crawling. I miss her for sure. Have you had your call from the PCT (I think that's what you call it) yet?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok today. Got a high on the CBFM this morning, and also had another job interview. Waiting rather impatiently to see if I get it :wacko:

How are you?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I won't hear back properly from the PCT until next week as complaints manager is on holiday :wacko: Although MIL mentioned it to her sister who is a legal secretary and one of the solicitors says we have a serious case and if we want further advice to contact her. That is a final option though, I don't people thinking we are suing for the money or being greedy - I just want a baby.

Rachael do you bed now or wait til you get a peak? I am sure you will get this job hun xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Rachael I hope you get this job! Good Luck. My fingers are crossed for you. 

Danielle, my DS just looked at the picture of your puppy. He said, "Mommy can I hold her. I want to give her kisses." Then he went to play for awhile. He just came back and said, "I sure do like that puppy." :) Oh the PCT legal action, I say don't worry what people think. They deserve to pay for what happened to you. No amount of money could ever be enough for the baby you are waiting on, so I know your intentions are of good nature. You should get something sooner since your GP did not follow medication guidelines. That's basically medical malpractice. I hope it doesn't have to go that far though. Hopefully they'll realize they made a mistake and make it right. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Going to bd tonight and every other high day.

Not heard anything about the job so I'm guessing I didn't get it as I was told I would hear today :(


----------



## alaricsmom

Sorry about the job. :hugs: Have fun doing the bd tonight!! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny give your little man a huge hug and a slobbery kiss and tell him that boo bear sent it special delivery all the way from England. Thanks for the support hun, I too hope it won't come to that but you never know.

Rachael maybe they were just a little snowed under today and haven't got round to call backs? Did they say they would inform you either way?

Well my lining has gone back to being thin since I stopped the aspirin. Wednesday heavy, thursday medium to light, today light to stopped this afternoon?!?! I honestly don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I hope everyone had a good weekend?

Brown discharge/spotting has continued from Friday to today along with sore lower back, sore boobs, cramps and hot flushes :wacko: I believe it could be withdrawal symptoms from the clomid as this is the first month I haven't taken it since November last year!


----------



## Rachael1981

Possible could have just been snowed under. Hopefully I'll get a call tomorrow.

Could be withdrawel symptoms :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have to admit Rachael that when I was managing in my last job I was guilty of not contacting applicants when I said I would due to heavy work load - I really hope this is the case :hugs:

Patiently awaiting our fertility diet book and will be re-joining the gym as soon as I have enough cash to do so. Feeling positive that we are doing something active but worried it won't make a bit of difference to our ovulation problems. I guess there is a small amount of hope that the clomid has jump started me into naturally ovulating :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it will kickstart ovulation Danielle!

I'm tentatively looking at cars. Hopefully I'll be able to afford one soon!


----------



## alaricsmom

I hope you get a call soon Rachael!! :hugs:

Danielle, the gym might just work. I really hope it does for you!! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Rachael what are you thinking of getting? We can only ever afford cars that are at least ten years old. We currently have a huge MPV renault scenic that we brought when we thought we would have to fill it with baby stuff in the near future. Now that isn't an issue I am considering downsizing to a Daewoo Matiz or KA as it is costing too much money and is quite depressing knowing the reason why we have such a large car.

Jenny I am not holding out much hope for the gym working as earlier this year I was exercising for at least 30 minutes 5 times a week for about 3 months and it didn't make a blind bit of difference :wacko: However it did even out my moods and make a feel more positive so it is worth it just for that! How is the pregnancy going hun? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well back to work after a lovely week off, and already feels like i haven't been away!
looks like i am have another long lp, can the lp differ depending on which side you ovulate from? just trying to think of reasons :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oooo Rachael what are you thinking of getting? We can only ever afford cars that are at least ten years old. We currently have a huge MPV renault scenic that we brought when we thought we would have to fill it with baby stuff in the near future. Now that isn't an issue I am considering downsizing to a Daewoo Matiz or KA as it is costing too much money and is quite depressing knowing the reason why we have such a large car.
> 
> Jenny I am not holding out much hope for the gym working as earlier this year I was exercising for at least 30 minutes 5 times a week for about 3 months and it didn't make a blind bit of difference :wacko: However it did even out my moods and make a feel more positive so it is worth it just for that! How is the pregnancy going hun? xxx

Probably something along the lines of a Punto/Clio/Corsa/Fiesta and quite old too :haha: Need a job first though.

As for the gym, it may well help now you've stopped the clomid? xxx



gilmore85 said:


> well back to work after a lovely week off, and already feels like i haven't been away!
> looks like i am have another long lp, can the lp differ depending on which side you ovulate from? just trying to think of reasons :shrug:

I honestly don't know, but I do my LP doesn't seem to be the same each month :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oooo Rachael what are you thinking of getting? We can only ever afford cars that are at least ten years old. We currently have a huge MPV renault scenic that we brought when we thought we would have to fill it with baby stuff in the near future. Now that isn't an issue I am considering downsizing to a Daewoo Matiz or KA as it is costing too much money and is quite depressing knowing the reason why we have such a large car.
> 
> Jenny I am not holding out much hope for the gym working as earlier this year I was exercising for at least 30 minutes 5 times a week for about 3 months and it didn't make a blind bit of difference :wacko: However it did even out my moods and make a feel more positive so it is worth it just for that! How is the pregnancy going hun? xxx

Thanks for asking!! The pregnancy seems to be going great so far. I haven't been sick yet or anything so I'm thankful there. I didn't get sick with my son until 6 weeks so I'm not too hopefully. :) I should have my first ultrasound in a week or two. I have to call my ob today. I hope you ladies have a fab day!


----------



## gilmore85

yay glad things seem to be going smoothly so far hopefully you might be one of the lucky ones and not get morning sickness this time around :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

We had a family reunion this weekend, so we tried to take it all in, relax, and enjoy ourselves. We also started our TTC after Loss journey a little more this weekend sooo... We are on CD13 with no clear sign of ovulation yet. We figured the cycle would be a little different and so far it has been. Not discouraging at all. this month we are trying extra hard, and being detail-oriented as it's my wife's b-day this month and we would love to get a :bfp: this month to talk about for years to come. FXD :dust:

I hope everyone is doing well, sorry about that job, was hoping to come back and you got the call. ALARICS, I am glad to hear that this preg is going well thus far, I do hope that it continues to progress this way and you have a H&H remaining 8 mos! :dust: to all the ladies here!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks MrsM, I really hope this is yours and your wifes month :hugs:

Rachael I am now actively looking for a car on ebay :haha:

Amy not too sure about LP being different, it would make sense though if it altered depending on what side you ovulated on :shrug:

Jenny glad the pregnancy is progressing well hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Decided to downsize have you?!

I've got another interview tomorrow afternoon. Same place as Friday (EDF) but this time it's with EDF directly rather than via and agency. Still not heard anything back from Friday :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yep I figure it is pointless having a big bulky car with no baby to fill it with. Just at that awkward stage where I can't sell before I buy because I commute to lots of different work places and I can't buy until I sell as broke :wacko:

Hmmm agencies are always tricky to deal with, I think you will be treated much better going direct to EDF. Wishing you lots of luck my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. It's just frustrating that I have to trek all the way there again for the same thing as I went for on Friday :wacko:

Hopefully it will go well though. And then we can compare our car finds :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

I hope everything works out for your bfp this month mrsm! Good luck at your second interview Rachael! I hope this is it for you!

I have my nurses visit Wednesay afternoon. I'm excited. They are scheduling my ultrasound while I'm there. Hopefully I can talk her into making it very soon. I'm anxious to see my little bean!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL Wednesday ALARIC!! I know a scan will help to ease you through this process! :dust:


----------



## proudmummy

Me and my hubby have 2 sons, one is 15 months and the other 15 weeks old. They both have severe dietry conditions to the point that they need watching all the time so they dont eat anything they shouldnt. 
I am not working untill they are both in school, ds1 goes to nursery 1 morning a week but has all his meals at home so I can keep an eye on him. 

We were planning to start ttc when ds2 is 3 years old and so would have a 2014 baby and if they had the same comdition I would not go back to work until 2018!!! But tonight he said it makes sense to start trying for baby #3 now and complete our family so I can go back to work in 2016. We dont get any benifts for me being a SAHM as hubby works full time but are comfortable enough to afford to have another baby so financially it makes sense for me to get back to work eariler. 

We both love kids and although it would mean having 3 kids under 3, and we know how hard that would be we are up for it. I go to playgroups with the boys and play with them at home so they are well socialised and we get loads of support from my family.

Are we totaly mad for considering it?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think it is a personal preference hun, when we first started ttc I loved the thought of having two baba's under two but then I realised that it may not be fair on the elder of the two as it would understandaly have less of the attention it needed due to the younger baby. Of course friend's and family can help out but that doesn't really replace the attention needed from Mummy and Daddy. That said if you truly believe you will be able to give all three of your children the attention and care they need even though they are very close in range and the elder have two have dietary conditions then go for it.

Having a rather poop day myself have just found out from the dental practice that I worked at last week that they have had £1500 worth of equipment lost or misplaced. Unfortunatly it was only myself and another of my Nurses that were working there so regardless of whether it was myself that lost them or the other Nurse the buck stops with me as it is my business :cry: I was only there for Thursday and Friday morning and the dentist 'thinks' he noticed it missing Thursday morning which pretty much excludes me being the culprit. But It now means that I am going to have to work a full 40 hour week there free of charge by way of apology :cry: This is only going to cover a third of the cost of the equipment and I don't know if they are going to want the full amount. Now means I may not be able to take two weeks off in October with DH as we are going to be even more broken then usual. It's been a few crap weeks :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for having the kids close together - that is personal preference. I would rather mine were closer together but I know people that would rather them be further apart :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

cramps have started today and slight temp drop :cry:

Danielle :hugs: not good news at all


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy I am sorry hun :hugs:

I am hoping this whole dental equipment saga may be a blessing in disguise as it is forcing me to put more effort into building up my dropshipping sales and looking into selling more on ebay. Who knows once the money is paid off and sorted perhaps we will actually be better off financially because of extra regular income my hard work pulls in :shrug:

I have already said to DH that because of the saga ttc we have had with number one as soon as my cycles are back to normal and the baba has been breast-fed for 6 months we are trying again as I hate the thought of their being too bigger age gap between our children. There are 8 years between me and my sister and we have never gotten on, I think the age gap is partly responsible for this.


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't blame you. We'll be trying again pretty soon after baby 1 is born too :)


----------



## alaricsmom

Can they "make" you work for free for a week? I don't see how that is legal honestly. I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:

Sorry about the temp drop Amy. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

FIESTY, so sorry about all the work stress and equipment issues you are having to go through....

GILMORE, it sounds like some :hugs: are in order, sorry your temps are dropping....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I kind of felt like I had to make some kind of gesture as I was really worried that it would effect the amount of work they offer my agency or even worse word could get out and it would severely effect business. They didn't ask me to work for free or pay for the items but understandably the dentist was rather peed off that he was paying a lot of money for the temp staff and then they lost his expensive kit, in a way I felt like I had no choice but to offer the free work. Just means I am going to have to work my butt off and stress about Boo being left for too long to try and cover it all :cry:

PCT finally phoned today to tell me that the complaints manager will not be in again this week and so it will be a further 7 days before I get a response :growlmad: The lady was really apologetic but it is just giving me further amunition for a legal case (should we need it) I did point out to her that I wanted a referral to a FS ASAP to rectify the damage that the GP has done and she assured me she has made a not on the file that that is my preferred outcome. I also added rather sweetly that an immediate referral would be the only thing that stops me from taking it further :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

It's sweet of you to make that gesture. I'm sure they appreciated it. :) 

My appointment for tomorrow has been moved to next week. The AC at my dr's office is broke and with the temperatures reaching 110/F here today they don't want anyone in the offices. I'll let you all know how it goes after I have it. :)


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle - good on you telling them straight hopefully you will get the outcome you deserve when they finally get round to responding

Jenny - im not surprised they didn't want people in the office at that heat and here is me thinking my office was too hot at 82°F (it was 28°C not sure if i converted it right :shrug:) Good luck for next week :thumbup:

AFM: well *huge* temp drop this morning just waiting for the :witch: to make an appearance


----------



## leylak

Hello ladies, I am back from vacation and lurked for some time. 
Amy, sorry for the temp drop. Long LP is not bad, only as long as it is consistent. Last few days before each AF is so tiring :hugs:
Danielle, it is not fair that you work for free for sth you have nothing to do with, even if you want to offer a favour, you shouldn't be the only one who compansates a significant portion of the loss. :hugs:
Jenny, congrats on your BFP. H&H rest 8 months!
I did not chart this month. I think I ovulated recently. This is our 12th month TTC. Does that make me LTTTC? :cry: I am so sick and tired of this. I know some people go through worse but I find it very difficult to cope. My sister talks about the babies of her friends all the time and I am tired of listening. She will start TTC her second soon and I am afraid of you know what...


----------



## pink80

:hi: lovely ladies

Sorry I've been MIA - I've been really busy and tbh I felt like I needed a little break iykwim. 

Amy - sorry about the temp drop :hugs: in regards to your LP - I think a little bit longer than what you had before is better - but no idea why it's happened - have you been taking any supplements??

Danielle - I agree with the others I really don't think you should have to take the brunt of it personally - do they not do an inventory at the end of each day?? Loved your reply to the PCT - they are not goin to know what's hit them!!! :)

Jenny - glad everything is going well with the pregnancy

Rachael - any news on the job?

Leylak - I know what you mean about getting fed up with it all - I've got a friend who has said she is going to start trying within the next couple of months and she fell straight away with both of her other 2 - that'll feel like another kick in the face! :hugs: We've gone past 12 months now and I don't know if that means I'm classed as LTTC!!

:hugs: to anyone who needs them :hugs:

AFM - 9 dpo and started POAS this morning :blush: bfn obviously but I couldn't help myself :) I don't particularly feel pregnant so I'm not hopeful - plus we only DTD 2 days before ovulation anyway xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I had a voicemail last night saying I wasn't successful with the agency. Had an interview with EDF direct yesterday. No idea how it went, not getting my hopes up anymore.


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: Rachael so sorry fx it went better with them directly


----------



## Rachael1981

I see AF got you Amy. I'm sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Amy xx


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks ladies, its true af has arrived and taken away all my energy as well 3hrs and 20minutes till clocking out time


----------



## gilmore85

and my signatures too by the look of it random ^^


----------



## Rachael1981

Norty AF. Sig is back. Maybe you ticked the hide signature box by accident?


----------



## pink80

That made me laugh - that AF is such a :witch: it took away your siggie :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Evil moo, I swear that :witch: gets meaner every month, now she is stealing signatures!
I do have to say that the tampax advert with mother nature always makes me chuckle as I seriously think if the :witch: was a person that would be it.

I agree that I shouldn't have to pay it but even if I could prove it was the other nurse that lost it, it still makes me liable as it was one of my agency nurses.

Leylak, sorry Hun :hugs: LTTC majorly sucks but I am finding that now I have abondened all hope of a pregnancy any time this year it does get easier!

Emma was wondering where you had disappeared to, glad your back :dance:

Rachael sorry chick, fingers crossed going direct will help!


----------



## pink80

Right - can somebody please stop me POAS!!! I'm a crazy lady....:wacko:

You might remember that I had some bad EVAPs last month, so I bought a different batch of tests - but it seems they are just as bad....

(1 OPK and 2 Preg Tests - all done with the same 'sample')

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/40df1157.jpg

ARGH - someone shoot me :gun:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully. The lady that did my interview said I will be contacted within a day or two if I've not got a position, and it will take longer if I have. So I'm hoping not to hear anything this week!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Emma - :gun:

And for good measure - :grr:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Rach I definitely deserve it!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

You're welcome, you know you can count on me when you need a gun or a club :rofl:


----------



## alaricsmom

Hello ladies. I hope you all have a great day. It's just now almost 8 in the morning here. I have a long hot day ahead of me! It should go quickly! :)


----------



## gilmore85

Rachael you've just taught me something after a year on this site i didn't even know there was a hide signature box :dohh:


----------



## pink80

Haha - every days a school day :D


----------



## Rachael1981

You're welcome Amy :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Welcome back to the ones that have been very busy. :hugs: to all that are in definite need of them. FXD for those that are on the waiting fence! :dust:

Jenny, I am glad that you are getting that appt and didn't have to wait in the heat. FXD all is well. :dust:

My temps actually seem like it took a drastic dip as my chart shows, I am wondering if this means AF is coming or if this is an OV trick??? Going to wait to see over the next couple of days. "Donation" is in place for Monday, but can be held if need be. FXD and hoping Aug is it, again!

:dust: Ladies


----------



## pink80

MrsMM - I quite often get a temp dip the day before ov (have a look at my charts) so it could be ovulation on it's way xx


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, that would soooo be AWESOME!! That is what the site says as well. Was just nervous about it because the chart was after M/C which is not figured in and I know that it is 50/50 chance that my cycle would be long because of it.... I hope that you are right. Defintely looks that way in your charts. I am going to OPK this evening as well to check then make some changes to the "donation" if needed. Would Monday before 9am be too late for "donation" if OV is Fri/Sat?


----------



## pink80

I think Monday would be too late if it was fri/sat - they say the egg only really lasts for 12 - 24 hours, plus the 'deposit' has to travel to the Fallopian tubes - although as times gone on I've realised this is not an exact science so you can never be sure!! Fx'd ov is on the way x


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, this evening, I am going to call and change the "donation" delivery if the POAS begins to show.... Thanks! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma don't want to get your hopes up Hun but even on my crappy itouch screen all three of those looked positive, hoping this is it Hun :hugs:

MrsM I really think it is a good idea to get the donation quicker, really hope you catch it in time :hugs:

Well fertility diet book arrived today and although I have only read a few chapters I have already learnt a lot I didnt know like soy can actually be harmful ttc and vitamin c is a no as it effects fertile CM! They claim that any woman with unexplained fertility can fall Pregnant on this diet. More interesting is the statistics that took a group of women that either couldn't fall pregnant, had multiple miscarriages, still births or severe birth defects in previous pregnancies and got them to try the fertility diet and all of the women had healthy pregnancies, fell pregnant and none of the babies were premature, there was 300 and something women that took part! I am not naive enough to believe that this is some kind of miracle, I know it is easy to twist results to what they want but it is nice to be doing something positive!


----------



## pink80

Thanks Danielle - I'm trying not to get my hopes up again after last month :dohh: but I posted in the preg test gallery section and a kind lady inverted it for me and it looked promising!!

I think the diet is a good idea - it'll help keep you positive and as I said before I think hormones and diet have such an impact on fertility. Has it got sample menus in it?? xx


----------



## alaricsmom

Well ladies I had an interesting morning. I ended up going to a DR. after all. My son fell and busted his head open on a play place in a restaurant while playing with friends. He had to get three stitches because the cut was rather deep. I think I cried as much as he did. They had to wrap him in a sheet as a restraint because he was so upset. He kept screaming Mom, get me out of here. I'm stuck. I don't like this. Give me a band aid and let me go home. When it was all done he told looked at the DR and said, "Thank you for helping me get better." Poor little guy.


----------



## pink80

I did a FRER this morning at 10dpo...
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/0eb820a8.jpg
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/4061df45.jpg


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Pink!!! woo hoo!!! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Emma :wohoo:

definately positives!!


----------



## 4magpies

Pink you're duffed!! Congrats!

x


----------



## leylak

:yipee:Pink congrats honey I m so so happy for you :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Emma :D xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies, its still a bit early so I'm trying not to get too excited and I've hardly stopped shaking all morning I'm so scared!


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats! That's exactly how mine looked at 10dpo. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny I am so sorry to hear about your little boy, is he okay now?

Emma WooHoo :dance: congratulations my darling, I wish you a very happy and healthy eight months and few days!

Well it's official I am now viewed by other women as the poor lady that can't have children and the one who pregnant women feel guilty around, pity but are very glad that infertility isn't contagious :cry: second person in two weeks that has told me they were expecting, acted relieved at my reaction and then admitted they were really worried about telling me because of all of our "little problems".


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well it's official I am now viewed by other women as the poor lady that can't have children and the one who pregnant women feel guilty around, pity but are very glad that infertility isn't contagious :cry: second person in two weeks that has told me they were expecting, acted relieved at my reaction and then admitted they were really worried about telling me because of all of our "little problems".

that is one of the main reasons I'm glad we didn't tell anyone we are trying, but i still can't win as we then get the 'so when are you going to have children' although can't believe they said "little problems" did you not just want to punch them, i know i would have :gun:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

She meant well but I could have cried she told me as I shamefully kept thinking why not me :blush: she is a lovely person who has two much older children, youngest being 15 and she is 40 but had no Problems conceiving. Pants!


----------



## leylak

gilmore85 said:


> that is one of the main reasons I'm glad we didn't tell anyone we are trying, but i still can't win as we then get the 'so when are you going to have children'


Altough we did not tell anyone we are trying, many of our relatives learnt that we mc'd (thanks to mum) so they guess we keep trying. Also, one of my friends asked me when I would start trying after the loss. She conceived at her first try so I couldn't say anything, I couldn't say we were already trying. I managed to say when my body heals completely and I don't know when it would.
Oh the joys of LTTC. I used to be happy and hopeful during the tww but now I am just as depressed as before ov.:dohh:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: ladies :)

Alaric is doing much better today. He keeps telling me that was not a dr that fixed him. He says he's a man that gives me shots. He doesn't like drs too much. He loves all the extra attention he's geting though. What kid wouldn't like wearing toy story bandaids and pretty much getting everything he asks for! I feel bad because I had a weird feeling about taking him yesterday. Even when he was playing I felt like I needed to grab him and leave. I know it's not my fault, but I wish I would have listened to my intuition.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Jenny don't blame yourself hun, if we acted on every little feeling we would be neurotic messes! Glad he is enjoying the extra attention.

Leylak I am in a similar situation to you that we didn't tell many people we were trying but then as we got close to the end of the first tri we gave in, these people obviously know about the loss and it seemed pointless to try and hide it from them that we were trying.


----------



## cajunbabe

I just want to add.. I think it is hard on both sides. We only tried for a year before we finally conceived. During that time, I had about 10 friends end up pregnant, some weren't even trying. I always thought that since I knew how it felt to be on the TTC side that I would be so considerate and understanding of others feelings and that I wouldn't feel awkward talking to my friends who are still trying. But the reality is that once you get pregnant, you almost feel guilty that your friends can't get there as well. You don't know what to say anymore and you want to act normal around them but you don't want to hurt anyones feelings. Then there are the thoughts about what if some of our friends are trying but we don't know and this is like a knife in their heart. It is very hard. I wish there was a universal way to act, but I don't think there is and it just ends up being awkward no matter what you do.


----------



## MrsMM24

Jenny, so extremely happy Alaric is doing well. Definitely don't blame yourself....

Emma, CONGRATS :happydance: That 1st pic shows quite a line forming. I totally understand how you feel right now with nervousness, test again in 2 days so you can get more excited as the line gets darker.

FIESTY, I am so sorry that you are being viewed this way. Not too many peopel besides family knew with us, which was good because they know how to comfort and would never think these thoughts. GL, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Well ladies, my temps are not showing OV, I test in the morning and evening to make sure I catch a true reading. Thus, I think that I will leave the "donation" arrival time at Monday morning. I do not want to have late OV and "donation" be sitting. It is due to arrive at 9am. I was hopeful in thinking that my cycle would return to normal so quickly. After MC, it has been known to be longer, which was my thought process when we scheduled a Monday shipment. I would have probably OV on CD13 otherwise. So, I am looking forward to a OV on CD18 or 19, and catching a lovely egg!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM that sounds like a good plan gun :hugs:

Cajun I completely understand where your coming from but I think it is just the pity I can't stand right now. When we were pregnant we didnt know of anyone that was struggling and despite now knowing our situation no one has admitted that they are trying so I guess I didn't experience that side of things. Just ignore me, the longer this drags on the more jealous and bitter I am becoming. It feels like all the pregnant lovelies are part of some amazingly exclusive club that I just can't join.

Will be starting opk in the next few days. Pre clomid I couldn't even get a hint of a second line so will be interesting to see what happens :shrug:


----------



## pink80

I know what you mean about the pity *Danielle* it kinda makes things worse, I just want people to understand that it's not always as easy as people think - but I certainly don't want pity.

I hope the clomid has kick started your ovulation - fx'd!! Did you say you were thinking of trying SOY in a couple of months, if you don't already have your bfp?


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies how is everyone?

well my brother in laws gf had her baby this morning and from the photos looks like hes got gorgeous big brown eyes. I feel kinda weird I'm over the moon that he is eventually here (9 days over due) and that he arrived safely but also feel a bit empty although it has made me more determined this month hubby is not gonna know whats hit him


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, congrats on your nephew... I understand how you feel. My brother just had his first son the last week of Nov, so when I was preg, he and I, our merged families, had been excited to have cousins that would be likely a little over a year apart... He and his wife took it hard at our loss as well. When I have seen my nephew, I have been happy, but afterwards, have found myself sentimental and sad.... I love him deatly however! And TRUE, our determination, stays in high gear when we see him! Hang in there, I hope your BFP is around the corner. :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy congratulations on the nephew hun, hope some of that sticky :dust: rubs off on you.

Emma thanks chick, doesn't make me feel like such a freak :flower:

OPK will be started tomorrow but am not hopeful. After the crap few weeks we have had I just want to crawl into my bed and hide all weekend. Having family issues too which really isn't helping :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle :hugs: :hugs: looks like you need them


----------



## pink80

We need more...

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/8cf56c6c.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks for the hugs lovelies, I am currently cheering myself up by doing a cherry blossom design on my nails. Just going to wait an hour until the base coat is 100% dry (have an awful habit of rushing and messing it all up) and then completing the actual branches and blossoms with a glass of malibu and coke :cloud9:

Emma any other promising symptoms today??? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Danielle :)


----------



## pink80

Sounds lovely *Danielle* I wish I could do my nails, but I'm rubbish at it :D

I took some more tests this morning (pics in journal) and they are darker :D - symptoms wise, I've got;

Strange twinges in abdomen and ovaries
Runny Nose
Loads of CM
Waves of Nusea on and off
Tiredness (I'm soooooooo tired !!!!)
Moody and emotional

I'm trying not to think about it - at least not until after af is due (if I get that far) but when I do think about it I freak out a bit :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Rachael :flower:

Emma the fact that they are darker and that you didn't just use IC is a sure sign hun and I personally think that because you got a :bfp: so early at 9dpo this is a good strong, healthy baba - Stressing is normal but just try and take it one day at a time. Don't be thinking of it in trimester's or weeks, just days. It may seem daunting to do it this way but lots of PAL ladies find it easier :hugs:

Okay so nails are on hold until after triple chocolate muffin and tea break ;)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Popping in to give you all some :hugs: 

Emma... HUGE congratulations :yipee:... there will be loads more BFP's in this thread, this is just the start! :thumbup: 

Keeping everything crossed for you all, hoping that your long wait is almost over! :flower: 

I second what Mallory (CajunBabe) said and sometimes I just wish I could hand you all a BFP and make you pregnant with the wave of a wand (ala Harry Potter etc)

:dust: for you all!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you're going to share that chocolate muffin!!

I've given up with the CBFM and FF this cycle. FF doesn't know what to think and the CBFM still has me on highs, but I'm sure I ov'd on CD14 and the CBFM missed the LH surge :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

*hands half the muffin to Rachael* Enjoy! :haha:

Rachael you are not filling me with confidence on the CBFM :wacko: I think a stress free cycle with help hun :hugs:

Thanks for the :dust: Cat, hope the pregnancy is going well?

Emma do you want me to change you to a :bfp: on the first thread or would you rather I wait? xxx


----------



## pink80

Not yet if you don't mind Danielle - I just don't feel ready, think I would like to leave until I'm at least officially 'late' xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks for the muffin, yum :D

I think me losing weight is interfering with my hormones Feisty, that and I'm sure I only have a short LH surge so the CBFM is missing it as it only tests FMU :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma that's fine hun, just give me a poke when your ready and I will alter it to share your amazing news :hugs:

Rachael the weight loss could be a reason that the CBFM has missed it :shrug: I to had a short LP last cycle so maybe we are all in sympathy with each-other :haha:

Am embarrassingly tipsy on one shot of malibu and coke spaced out over a few hours! What on earth is wrong with me :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeeeeeeeeek! Second line on OPK with sore back and cramping! This may just be a residual amount of clomid left over doing this but it could also mean I am fixed! I guess we better start on the bedding schedule again :haha:

We wont be telling the GP about this and I wont mention it to the fertility specialist unless they mention testing to check. I still believe that something could be wrong and fully feel that the NHS should refer us to a FS to make up for not referring us over a year ago when they should of and for now over-prescribing my clomid.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## joey300187

ahh fiesty does sounds like ur ovulating :) will keep my fingers crossed for you, be ace if you catch the eggy this month so u can stick two fingers up to the nhs people who failed you massivly!! :) xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

That's SO exciting Danielle!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Feisty! FX'd for you!

I'm ok - 5dpo I think. Nothing to report, no symptoms or anything. I think I'm going to ditch everything and just stick to NTNP after this month, it's all getting too stressful.


----------



## leylak

Rachael, good luck at NTNP! 
Feisty you are ovulationg on your own! I hope this cycle will be it but if not I want to reconmmend figs. A friend of mine took 2ish years to conceive. She was ovulating but her egg quality didn't seem to be good enough. even highest dose of clomid didn't seem to work. Then she heard that figs are good for eggs so she ate two dried figs everyday until ov. along with clomid and got the best size eggs (she was being monitored). And got preg that cycle!!!
I tried figs too before we found about male factor and I can swear by them. I had nice high and consistent temps and I think it extended my LP by one day (and thought I was pg and had the disappointment thing etc. :haha:).


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi My name is Summer, I have been married for 2 years and 2 weeks now. I have never used birth control, IUD, Chlomid, nothing. We dont use protection or anything at all.. It has been two years I checked myself at the OBGYN and said everythings fine and normal and I ovulate, and my Hubby's Fine. I currently own my own business FULL TIME, and so does my Husband. We want to have a baby but I guess everytime we miss it or its either were tired or something!! LOL!! but anyways dont wanna drive you insane with my long story :D so I Bought the Clearblue fertility Monitor and I am almost done with AF so on cbfm is CD3 so cant wait to use the pee sticks when monitor tells me to and Hope to get a :bfp: and I hope to meet anyone whos also using cbfm and share our experiences together :)


----------



## alaricsmom

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi My name is Summer, I have been married for 2 years and 2 weeks now. I have never used birth control, IUD, Chlomid, nothing. We dont use protection or anything at all.. It has been two years I checked myself at the OBGYN and said everythings fine and normal and I ovulate, and my Hubby's Fine. I currently own my own business FULL TIME, and so does my Husband. We want to have a baby but I guess everytime we miss it or its either were tired or something!! LOL!! but anyways dont wanna drive you insane with my long story :D so I Bought the Clearblue fertility Monitor and I am almost done with AF so on cbfm is CD3 so cant wait to use the pee sticks when monitor tells me to and Hope to get a :bfp: and I hope to meet anyone whos also using cbfm and share our experiences together :)

Good luck!! I never used the monitors or checked my temps. I just went off of when I "thought" I ovulated. I hope using the monitor helps you!


----------



## samoorah1983

Thank you alaricsmom!!!


----------



## pink80

Welcome Summer :hi:

*Danielle* thats great news you are ovulating :happydance: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Welcome Summer :hugs:

Thanks guys, I am not getting too excited just yet as my temps are really erattic :wacko:

Leylak I will try figs next cycle as we will be starting the fertility diet soon so the figs should tie in nicely :flower:

Unable to dtd yesterday as both me and DH has massive migraines :wacko: I had to take paracetamol and go to bed for an hour as I was so close to being sick and thought my head was going to explode :cry: Feeling much better today though so may try this evening :)


----------



## joey300187

remember being poorly during a cycle seems to work for a lot of people ;) hoping it works for you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread Summer :)

Feisty, hope the migraine has gone :hugs:

6DPO here and still nothing to report :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah Rachael, nothing to report yet as you should be implanting today or within the next few days ;)

Thanks Joey, fingers crossed!

Migraine has cleared for now but it was awful and we were with the family member we are having issues with when it started and I got the impression she thought I was making it up to leave early :cry:

Have 'borrowed' my mother's smoothie maker (I say 'borrowed' but I never give her any of her good stuff back :haha:) to start easing into this healthy eating gig later this week. Apparently you are more likely to fail if you start a new eating regime after ovulation as your body is trying to lay down fat reserves for a pregnancy but I figure if I am stubborn enough about it I should be fine and it should go towards making next months eggs nice and strong!


----------



## pink80

I think it's true actually I've read blogs by a couple of woman who looked into why they would maintain or gain weight around AF when trying to lose weight, they experimented and worked out it wasn't just water retention it was because the body was working harder after ovulation so therefore they were hungrier and eating more!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I think you're right! I'm always hungrier in the 2ww, yet I've so far managed to lose weight around ov so hopefully I'll lose tomorrow too :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're doing well. FIESTY glad the migraine has gone and you will be dtd to catch the egg.

Welcome :wave: SUMMER! Hoping you see a :bfp: soon! :dust:

I am CD19, and my temp stayed low and the OPK is a little more pink, didn't need to squint... "donation" is on schedule to arrive at 830am as I have been tracking the delivery going to to 1 mon and other wed.. hoping we are lucky and blessed enough to catch this egg after our loss. :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck Mrs M :hugs:

DH is feeling poorly but have explained I am due to ovulate NATURALLY and he is going to defo give it a go :haha:

I have been having really strong cramps and sore lower back all day! I am wondering if eggs are not as healthy/strong on the clomid???


----------



## Rachael1981

Pleased he's giving it a go :D

Hopefully that's a good strong eggy you've got there :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed!


----------



## pink80

Bless your OH Danielle - what a trooper :D CMON EGGY!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Emma! :flower:

Also used my saliva scope earlier and I am approaching ovulation - semi ferning :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

OH WOW! 

That's fab news Danielle! :dance:

:dust: for all of you this cycle!! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well deed done with conceive plus AND my temperature has dipped this morning :dance:

Do you think I should dtd for the next 3 days to cover all bases? Last night's :spermy: should have been nice and strong as they have had 5 days to build up. For the first time in a long time I am feeling positive :dance:

How is everyone else doing???

Emma when are you actually due hun? It must be any day now?!?!


----------



## Rachael1981

I would try and DTD today if you can for sure :winkwink:


----------



## pink80

That's great *Danielle* - not sure about the DTD today with your OH :spermy: issues. Maybe wait until tomorrow.... :shrug: What does the temp dip normally mean for you - I get mine the day before OV - is yours the day of OV...?

I'm 14 dpo today - so I would be expecting the :witch: tomorrow - I'm getting more nervous the closer it gets....


----------



## alaricsmom

pink80 said:


> That's great *Danielle* - not sure about the DTD today with your OH :spermy: issues. Maybe wait until tomorrow.... :shrug: What does the temp dip normally mean for you - I get mine the day before OV - is yours the day of OV...?
> 
> I'm 14 dpo today - so I would be expecting the :witch: tomorrow - I'm getting more nervous the closer it gets....

I was nervous too when AF was approaching. :hugs:

Good luck Danielle!!

I go to the Doc Wednesday for nurses visit. I'm going to try and convince them that I need an ultrasound asap because not knowing what's going on in there is stressing me out. Do you think that will work? :haha: :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I am going to guess you have done another sneaky test judging by your ticker ;) Give me the nod when you want me to change your status :dance:

Jenny I am sure you could convince them to scan you early. Just mention about the stress the not knowing is causing you and that you are worried about the impact the stress could be having on the pregnancy???

I usually get a dip the day before ovulation but I think DH has 'sluggish' chaps so think I may as well just go for it today. We have been taken completely by surprise this cycle as we weren't expecting to ovulate. Hilariously I should have a 'normal' 28 day cycle this month which I have never experienced before even with the clomid :haha:

Cramps have switched to the other side now :wacko: a bit disturbing as surely this can't be normal??? I am not hopeful of falling this cycle, I have light periods so know there is a lining issue but I feel confident that with my fertility diet and ovulating naturally we will get there, hopefully before the year is out :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for a 28 day cycle! You're not the only one! It's spooky :happydance:


----------



## pink80

I tested again this morning still positive, I'm trying to be optimistic about it all hence the ticker.... What will be will be - the ticker is going to change that 

Give it everything you've got - I've got everything crossed that you fall this cycle - we could be bump buddies :D
Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: My fertility book says I need to be more positive so what the hell - I am positive that at some stage of your wonderful pregnancy Emma we will indeed be bump buddies :dance:

Rachael this could be an omen :haha: I am telling you we are destined to fall close together ;)

Off to go do another reading I think! Power of positive thinking and all that :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

Well if we both fell pregnant this cycle we'd only be a week apart :D


----------



## alaricsmom

Danielle, I have ALWAYS had extremely light and short periods. They did not make a difference in my first pregnancy and as far as I know they have not in this pregnancy. My OB/GYN told me that I was lucky because of a light period. He said it didn't make any difference in child bearing. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Jenny :flower:

Rachael that would be awesome!

Every card I picked for my reading basically said I needed to stop with negative thoughts, stop worrying and think positively and to stop viewing myself as a 'victim' this IS in my control :haha: I somehow managed to get every single one of these 'positive' cards out of a deck of over 50 :wacko:

Anyone know if very sore cervix area and painful sex means ovulation has occurred or if it is about to? Conflicting evidence on the net again :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## pink80

No idea sorry!

I'd only be one week ahead of you Rach and two weeks ahead of you Danielle - c'mon eggys!!!!!! I need you to join me!!!


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm only two weeks ahead of you!!! I would love if you ladies could join us! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

ALARIC, GL, I think that is a valid reason to have a scan!!! FXD!

DANIELLE, I typically have a temp dip right before OV, didn't think it would be that way this cycle after the MC, but judging by temps and OPKs, it may just be. Just waiting for FF to catch up.... I usually have cramps on one side so I have never had the switching, and I am not certain about the cerix.... FXD for you!!

Well, since we are remaining positive.... I had a temp rise this morning and I am hopeful it continues, and I caught the egg with today's "donation" so keeping with your scales, I THINK I would be 2wks behind RACHEL, 3wks behind DANIELLE, and 5 wks behind ALARICS.... ooooh that would be soooo niiiice!!! FXD!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> Anyone know if very sore cervix area and painful sex means ovulation has occurred or if it is about to? Conflicting evidence on the net again :wacko:

Not the same exactly, but my lower abdomen feels very very bloated right before ovulation to the point that sitting down without being careful disturbs it like something pokes up my cervix. It lasts only for a few hours and then I ovulate.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

In a way I am not too fussed if I don't fall pregnant this cycle as it has been amazing that my body did it all on it's own and next month I would have started my fertility diet so will be feeling very healthy and positive :dance:

Leylak you were spot on hun, temp rose quite a bit this morning so I am going to take that as I ovulated :dance: Will do the baby dance a final time tonight just to have all bases covered. The only question now is once FF has confirmed ovulation should I keep temping? It all gets a bit stressful with trying to keep all parameters the same ie window being closed/open over-night, PJs being the same thickness, covers on or off :wacko:


----------



## pink80

:wohoo: for ovulation!!!

To be honest *Danielle* I don't bother with all that - I just temp when I wake up (always at different times!) and they may not be completely level but you can see the pattern regardless of all the nonsense! But you need to do what makes you comfortable xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma you are right, getting OTT about it is really not going to help me relax! I will wait until FF confirms ovulation and then pack it in. Other-wise I know once I get to 12DPO I will be stressing over cover-lines etc.

Trying to tempt fate and purchase a fertility monitor now :haha: I figure if I spend money we don't really have then sods law will dictate I don't need it :lol:


----------



## pink80

Sounds like a plan to me :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for ov Danielle! :D That's exactly a week behind me!! :D

As for the fertility monitor, I saw one in Superdrug for £29.99, might be worth having a look :winkwink:


----------



## gilmore85

:wohoo: yay for ovulation !!


----------



## gilmore85

Well ladies CD 7 and just had the most EWCM i have had in a long time in fact can't remember the last time i had so much fx we :sex: tonight! oh and getting cramps as well we will not miss ov this month!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy make sure you do the deed and do the whole elevated hips thing and you WILL catch that egg :dance:

Rachael I remember a few months ago they had them on sale for that price but none local had them in stock :cry: May send a few emails to superdrug head office and see what they say :shrug:

Emma formal congratulations hun :dance: If that evil :witch: hasn't put in an appearance yet she wont for at least another 9 months :)

Have been looking into encouraging implantation and apparently Chinese medical practitioners advise warming the womb area?!?! I will wait until Thursday and start using hot water bottle (just warm not hot) and hope this helps. Will also go and get some fresh pineapple juice as this is also supposed to be beneficial. Any other tips my lovelies?


----------



## pink80

Thanks *Danielle* - my temp was still high this morning, no sign of the :witch: and took another test this morning (only an IC)
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/b5e422b8.jpg

So I'm thinking it's not a chemical, at least, so I think you can update me on the first page - fingers crossed this one sticks around!!

I've booked a doctors appointment for the morning - I'm kinda hoping that because my dates are screwy they might let me have an early scan....

By my LMP I'm 5+5, but based on ovulation I'm only 4+1....


----------



## gilmore85

:wohoo: thats one very dark line 

congratulations :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma no way is that a chemical hun :dance:

My GP only went on LMP, I tried giving ovulation date and she wasn't interested so hopefully you will get that scan. I hope your stick around, it has been lovely having Jenny stick with us and finding out how the pregnancy is doing :hugs:

First post updated! xxx


----------



## pink80

Thanks :hugs:

Of course I will stick around xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

EMMA Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Loving the line Emma :D

Still nothing to report here. I have tummy cramps but that's to do with eating fish and chips down at the beach :blush: Don't think my tummy is liking the grease :wacko: Going to have to be seriously good the rest of the week to make sure I still lose weight :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

A treat every now and then is the way to keep on track Rachael :hugs: Don't beat yourself up over it :flower:

Emma glad your be staying put, it would feel really odd if we lost a core member :wacko:

So in the interest of making this fertility diet work I am just going to have low GI pescatarian main meals and go gluten free from now until the :witch: and then go all out once my evil period is over. Have just started scouring the net for the supplements they advise and it costs loads! Can't afford it all so will have to just do what works for us!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not beating myself up, don't worry.

I've just had a phone call........ I start work at EDF on September 12th :D

Need to car hunt now :rofl:


----------



## pink80

Yay - well done Rach :wohoo:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rach I knew you would get it :dance:

Good Luck on the car hunt, ours has been put on hold for now :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY! :happydance: CONGRATS on the job RACHEL!!!

Well, it is curious, but I didn't get a 2nd OPK+, it is lighter today, wondering if I OV'd a day earlier? Well, I had a "donation" yesterday and hopefully that released in enough time to catch the egg. The TWW is going to be a terrible thing... FF didn't show OV on my chart, my temp is slowly rising... I am testing on the 23rd so I am hopeful, would be an awesome gift for my wife's bday... We are due for vacay for her bday so we will be happy to have more good vibes. Another "donation" tomorrow as well.... :dust: FXD

Hope everyone is doing well. This is a busy week on our thread. :dust: to those that are TTC and in the TWW, and :hugs: to those that need them!


----------



## Razcox

Rachael - well done on the job! Great news

Emma - That is a very dark line on an IC horay for you chicken!!! :happydance:

AFM - Been lurking but its all been a bit dullsville here so not been posting. Dont have much hope for this cycle as we only DTD once on the day of OV as dh was 'too tired' *roll eyes* dont they know they only have one job to do in all this!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Razcox hun I know where you are coming from :hugs: DH did try getting out of it last night :wacko: I just told him that I ovulated yesterday and the egg was probably only viable for another 12 hours so this would his final try but if he didn't think he could manage then we could leave it :wacko: Needless to say once he knew the stakes he persevered BUT am not too hopeful about last night's deposit as only a minuscule amount :haha: Maybe at the beginning of your cycle ask your OH if he wants to be informed of the nitty gritty (ovulation, temps, positive OPK etc) if he does then he may become more involved and likely to do the deed when it is needed :shrug:

Well working hard to keep my womb cosy but not too hot and have found out that fresh pineapple and walnuts are supposed to be beneficial for implantation :wacko:


----------



## pink80

We only DTD once during my fertile time - 2 days before ov - the last time before that was 6 days before (8 days before ov)!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That was what happened to us last time we fell pregnant Emma. I wonder if multiple :spermy: deposits interfere with each other :shrug:

Well have just started the shopping list for semi fertility diet and it is going to cost a lot! The author reccomends organic fruit and vege but we just can't afford it! I think that we will just have to get 'normal' fruit and vege from Sainsburys and hope that is does the trick :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd just get normal lol!

We're no longer going to be TTC ladies. The job I've got is a 6 month contract, so we've decided for the time being to not try, though I'm not going back on the pill. I know my signs of ovulation now so we're just going to avoid :sex: around ov. Though if an accident were to happen we would of course be delighted.

Not sure if you'll want me to stick around after AF gets me or not :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rachael I will be sad to see you go hun, but I understand it is what is best for the long term :hugs: You are more then welcome to stick around for as long as you like! If you do decide to have a break from the group until you start trying again I am sure I will still be here when you get back :haha: This whole discussion could of course be redundant as you may be baking that little egg right now ;)

Who said that vegetarian is supposed to be cheaper then carnivore?!?! £15 more then our normal shop :cry: I don't know if we can afford an extra £60 a month :wacko: As it was I had to get from tesco as I found a £10 voucher but I don't know what we will do long term :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

I'll be sad to see you go as well


----------



## MrsMM24

RACHEL, it will be sad not having you, but totally understand, maybe come in and lurk a little every now and then.

AFM, I think that I am 2DPO.... hmmm.... FF hasn't confirmed. My temps have begun to increase and this morning was a real jump. I actually do not feel very well, so I am wondering if that's the cause of the temp jump. Hoping I see a little dip for IB and start a whole new journey out of the TWW..... :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. I will pop in now and then to see how you're all getting along!

Feisty - it costs a lot more to eat healthier. It's shocking :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Rachael! Good luck with the new job!

AFM first dr appointment is in two hours. I can't wait even though it's just a nurse visit. :) They'll schedule my sono and blood work today. LO is excited because he gets to go to my friends house. She sways gives him sweets!


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Rachael - I'll miss you if you're not around xx

Good luck at the docs Jenny :thumbup:

I went to the GP today to register my pregnancy - you were right Danielle she wasn't interested in my long cycles - although she didn't note it on the hospital forms. She said they will go by my LMP until they confirm dates at my 12 week scan. So I've added another ticker as that what my appointments will be based on until we know otherwise. Coincidently based on my LMP I'll be 12 weeks on the 22nd September - which was my due date - I think that's spooky!!


----------



## alaricsmom

My appointment went great! I have my first sono next Friday the 19th at 10:45 AM. I can't wait!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is great news Jenny!

Emma that is a great sign Hun, baba is watching over you :hugs:

Afm just sipping my first fruit packed smoothies! Half a pineapple, two bananas and a handful of strawberries mmmm. I included the pineapple
Core to help implantation, have used warm water bottle on the baby making factory and had some walnuts too. I know that too much pineapple can cause uterus contractions but small amounts is supposed to be beneficial.


----------



## MrsMM24

JENNY, I cannot wait to see the Pics!!! Yay for Sono :happydance:


<--- 2DPO


----------



## gilmore85

Wow good news all round ladies :happydance:


----------



## leylak

Rachael, I would like to hear from you too ;)
I think I am 9 DPO today. I have some cramps and discomfort down there, just like last month. I would think it's a positive sign if it weren't last month's disappointment but I know it is my body trying to fool me. Sigh...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Leylak, try and keep positive hun :hugs: I know it is difficult when you feel like your body is plotting against you but you will get there hun :flower:

It's official I am 3 DPO :dance: MrsM we are officially cycle synced - hopefully it will be a good one for both of us
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2
Turns out I ovulated on CD13 :wacko: The clomid was delaying my ovulation by 4 days!


----------



## leylak

fiesty, your o day looks so well covered! I hope this is it for you. A natural BFP would be great near the anniversary of your first BFP.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Your right chick it would be lovely :flower: However I feel we would have had a better chance if ovulation day was on the Tuesday (which we thought it was) as DH has slightly sluggish :spermy: so they seem to need a while to get to where they are needed BUT it only takes one so perhaps we will be pleasantly surprised!

First day of proper eating started today and is not going so well :wacko: Made the mistake of putting grapefruit juice and blueberries in my breakfast smoothie and it was so bitter I struggled to get it down. I have another glass due to be drunk in an hour but don't know if I will manage it. There are biscuits open on the side and I am already craving them and a cup of tea :wacko: We do however have sweet potato curry to look forward to tonight and as a treat (to help ease myself in) I am going to make up some gluten free chippati's :dance:


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on the new job, Rach! :happydance:
Good luck with whatever you decide to do TTC-wise. Keep in touch :hugs:

Pink, my Doc gave me my dates based on LMP, even though I knew I had long cycles, and late ovulation. When I went for my scan, I had to be put back by nearly 2 weeks! Its annoying when medical staff dont trust women. We know our own bodies! Good luck!

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

LEYLAK, head up! FXD! Symptoms sound promising, but I know how that the body is good at playing little tricks! :dust:

FIESTY, we ARE cycle-synched! This could be a good thing! Hopefully we will turn it into due dates near each other!!!

Well, ladies, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well 4DPO and slight cramps and sore lower back :wacko: I think this is probably a sign I am out as this is how my two week wait usually starts (and ends in the :witch:)

How is everyone else doing today? xxx


----------



## pink80

You can't say you're out at 4dpo - I won't let you!!! The little eggy is still travelling to your uterus at this point :hugs: those cramps are what is moving it!!!!


----------



## alaricsmom

^^wss!! You aren't out yet!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you both, I am glad to have each of you as an inspiration!


----------



## alaricsmom

Anytime :) We can't let you give up yet. There's still so much more time! I'm not really feeling pg today. I hope that's not a bad thing.


----------



## MrsMM24

FIESTY, I am going to have to agree, it is just toooooo early. Besides, you are my "cycle-buddy" you GOTTA hang in there. I was having the same cramps you feel since last night. We are on our way, our eggy is traveling strong, that's what it is!!! FXD!

My chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM to cut down on stress levels I always stop charting once ovulation is confirmed. If I don't by the time I get to 12DPO I am obsessing, reading way too much into it and just generally winding myself up :wacko: Maybe join me on the no BBT in the 2ww? Of course I know that some women actually enjoy the charting :shrug:

Jenny that is so sweet :hugs: Don't worry about not feeling pregnant hun, I spoke to lots of ladies who said they had an easy pregnancy with no symptoms and they went on to have wonderfully healthy babies :hugs: Besides 7-8 weeks is when most of the symptoms are supposed to kick in ;)

Have been really good with eating today :) Was so surprised that I managed to get through the morning on just two smoothies! Usually with cereal for breakfast I am hungry by 11 :wacko: Have had a headache all evening but not sure if that is chocolate withdrawal :haha: I am going to treat myself to a banana and yoghurt smoothie with a spoonful of pure cocoa to try and get my kick :haha: I will definitely not be sticking to my regime tomorrow night as I am hitting the town for a friend's birthday and as I haven't been out for almost 2 years (tragic I know) I think it is going to be messy!


----------



## Rachael1981

You're not out yet Danielle! I'm 11 dpo and I know I'm out! BFN this morning, but I don't mind. I have a T Reg 1.8 Diesel Ford Fiesta in White that belongs to ME :D


----------



## alaricsmom

You aren't for sure out at 11dpo Rachael! My friend didn't get her :bfp: until she was two weeks late. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael that is too early to test! Congrats on the car though :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pretty sure I'm out Feisty. No symptoms or anything. I'm fine with being out, we're NTNP now anyway.


----------



## shelleney

Thats a great car, Rach! I had a P reg 1.8 diesel Ford Fiesta in red....and I loved it!!
ps, you're not out yet. I got BFNs right up until my BFP at 18DPO!
xx


----------



## leylak

Hey ladies!
Rachael, I wish you good luck with your new job and NTNP. But before that, I wish you a nice surprise!
Danielle, too early to say you are out at 4 DPO. Nobody can ever be pregnant at 4 DPO because embryo needs to hatch before implantation and it cannot hatch before it is a blastocyst and it cannot become a blastocyst before 5 DPO. So this may really be it but I understand you, every month is so hard on us and we try to take some weight off by not getting our hopes up! :hugs:
Today I am 11 DPO. LP has been 11 days for some time so AF is expected tomorrow. Another TWW feeling pregnant and dreaming about it lol. This time my ground is that I spot for at least 2 days before AF and nothing yet. I did not temp around ov this time but my experience is ov. happens right after peak ov. bloat and full force EWCM stopping suddenly. (I just couldn't ignore it and couldn't help calculating the day AF is due :blush:) I pray I am not wrong this time.
I am planning to test tomorrow if still no AF.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leylak that sounds promising Hun :hugs:

Well in order to fully de-stress and hopefully aid implantation I am having a day off of the fertility diet and enjoying quite a few alcoholic beverages this evening. I will not worry about the impact of alcohol at this early stage and I will have a good time!

Emma Hun you have gone all quiet, is everything okay? Xxx


----------



## pink80

Leylak - I really hope this is it for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## pink80

How funny our posts crossed :D

I'm good thanks Hun - nothing to report really, still don't feel pregnant apart from the sheer exhaustion I'm feeling and the slighty tender boobs!! At this point last time I was already having full blown morning sickness so who knows :shrug:

I did do a sneaky test again this morning and I got 3+ on the digi :happydance: 

How are you Hun? Hope you have a good time tonight you really deserve to enjoy yourself and let your hair down xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

was going okay until the birthday girl decided to bring up our loss and had a drunken rant about it being all due to the doctors?!? Seriously considering just calling it a night and forking out for a taxi home :cry: really didnt want to be reminded of sprout right now.


----------



## pink80

Oh Danielle I'm sorry :hugs: is so hard when people do things like that :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

thanks emma :hugs:

Well i was home before 1am and instead of helping me relax it just highlighted how far apart me and friends are. I am the only one planning children whereas they are interested in travelling and partying. It just feels a bit lonely, this whole ttc saga has royally messed up everything about my life. Just planning on a lazy day with the dog now :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Sorry last night wasn't the relaxing letting your hair down night you wanted it to be :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Feisty, having friends not considering having children is as bad as having friends with babies and toddlers all around. I feel far apart from them too...

I would like to bring you good news... But I got a BFN! AF 2 days late. I don't know why I am cramping for two months now. This never happened other than when I was PG. I am suspecting chemical. Two months in a row? IDK. This might sound paranoid but I wanted to share this with you. This feels so weird, this is not me with this messed up cycle and such symptoms. I never experienced this before..


----------



## pink80

Oh *Leylak* I'm sorry I thought this was it for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak Hun :hugs: maybe go and see your doctor about this?

Had a naughty day of junk food yesterday to cheer myself up, I was so hungry :haha: has made me realise that I will not be able to the fertility diet long term as it is just too strict. I am having a think it how to perhaps alter it to fit me!


----------



## leylak

Thanks ladies, I thought this was it for me too! I had already made an appointment, I am seeing dr next monday.


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry you have had bad weekends ladies :hugs:

well I finally met my nephew at the weekend and he is gorgeous, it made me realise how much i wanted it to be me but also made me realise how far away i am from that ever becoming me, had a heart to heart with OH as well and he is going to see if he can switch to day shifts so that we can dtd more in my fertile period as sometimes we manage only once with him working constant nights so fx they let him


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy I really hope that Oh manages to swap shifts. TTC is difficult enough without other obstacles in the way. I am glad you saw your nephew but am sorry about how it must have made you feel :hugs:

Leylak I am glad you have a doctor appointment, I hope something is done for you :hugs:

Well 7dpo for me and lots of creamy cm. Unfortunately nothing to be excited about as I had creamy cm later on in my cycle last month and have been rather dehydrated last few days which is bound to be effecting Cm. Very minor boobie ache and sore lower back with small cramps. Probably all imagined though :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Rachael1981

Danielle, this will be your cycle :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

Is that a ticker I see....? Congrats Rachael :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

It is! Thank you :D


----------



## gilmore85

its sooo exciting our third one already!


----------



## leylak

Rachael what a nice surprise!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still in shock!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS RACHEL :happydance: Told you that you weren't out yet!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

LEYLAK, to be honest, it is still really early for you, I think you should see your doc due to cramping, but also test again midweek. AF isn't late enough and in 10dpo+ is good, even with early tests. GL, FXD!! :dust:

FIESTY, I am not charting fully, just sort of, in order to be ready and have it to compare if I amnot fortunate. After the MC, I am looking for "noramlcy" somewhere, even if its just in the chart.

AFM fellow dragon makers, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! Cramps have been pretty regular since Friday I guess, they were on and off and now constant. Chart isn't helping. FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## pink80

OMG Rach!!! :wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS
:wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## cajunbabe

Congrats Rachael!! What great news!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies! Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats Rachael!! That's awesome!! :)


----------



## shelleney

:yipee: Congratulations Rachael!! :wohoo: So so happy for you!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! *RUNS ROUND THE BEDROOM WITH SHIRT STUCK OVER HEAD FOOTBALLER STYLE* Rachael I told you this would be your month! :dance: I am over-joyed for you my lovely :dance:

I am still trying to be positive but it is starting to wane :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Danielle, this WILL be your month! I have a good feeling! Natural ov, a week behind me like I'm a week behind Emma, and your feeling we will get our BFP's around the same time!

Can't wait until next week :D :D :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It would be so special to go through this so closely with both you and Emma and I am desperately trying to keep up the PMA. We will know in exactly one weeks time whether I have managed to keep the one week pattern going :haha:

So then my lovely I want a full list of pre bfp symptoms that were different to your usual pmt symptoms so I can indulge in a little symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## leylak

MrsMM, today is CD1. I knew it was coming because my temp dropped yesterday. I am feeling positive though. It will happen when the time is right.


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> It would be so special to go through this so closely with both you and Emma and I am desperately trying to keep up the PMA. We will know in exactly one weeks time whether I have managed to keep the one week pattern going :haha:
> 
> So then my lovely I want a full list of pre bfp symptoms that were different to your usual pmt symptoms so I can indulge in a little symptom spotting :haha:

None! Well not that I noticed! At some point last week there was the tiniest couple of blood specks on the TP when I inspected it after wiping :rofl: Didn't think much of it. Was super tired Saturday and Sunday nights, but I put that down to driving loads when I've not had a car for so long, and I feel a bit tender in the lady bits, but we've not DTD for almost 2 weeks!

Since I've known I've realised my boobs are a little tender, not hugely so though, and I have mild cramping but it's just niggly not painful. And I know it's just my lil nudger snuggling in :D


Leylak, I'm sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leylak I'm sorry Hun :hugs:

Rachael I am sure you have filled us all with some hope, thank you :flower:

I can't do this fertility diet :cry: if someone told menthat sticking to it religiously for six months would give me that :bfp: for definite then I would do it but as I don't actually know if anything is wrong it seems like I am punishing myself for nothing.


----------



## Rachael1981

Honestly Feisty - if you're struggling then stop it. Maybe just try and eat more healthily :shrug:

Stressing yourself out so much isn't good for you or the little beany snuggling in there as we speak! PMA! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, sorry I've not been around.

Really happy for you Rach.

Danielle you will be next.

My AF is late thanks to my HSG messing my cycle up. Not happy as even with my ectopic my cycles stayed regular! Grr!

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle :hugs: I agree with Rachel if its getting you down then just stop


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh becca I am sorry Hun, how long will skewed cycles last?

My lovelies you are right, stress is really not going to help the situation. I wi cut down on dairy and processed foods, start making as much as possible from scratch and quit the caffeine completely (don't drink a lot of caffeine so should be easy!)

Hopefully I have a bean snuggling down, if not there is always next cycle ;)


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno but I think I only ovulated on CD24, my cycles are only usually 27 days long! I am on CD28 today. Pah.

Annoying. Probably only be for this cycle I recon.

xxx


----------



## pink80

Sorry af got you Leylak :hugs:

Sorry Becca :hugs:

Danielle I agree with the others - if the diet is making you miserable then stop, it's not worth it when there are no guarantees that it'll work :hugs: Just eating healthy and make sure you're getting your vitamins :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Becca, I hope it's just this cycle that's out of whack :hugs:

Feisty, I think there is a lot to be said for making things from scratch, one being they taste better as well as being healthier! :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Becca glad that it is just for one cycle Hun :hugs:

Well we enjoyed a lovely home made meal of sweet potato and lentil soup, it was scrummy! I will indulge in some dark chocolate in a bit as apparently chocolate with at least 70% cocoa is good for you! I will also go back to baking my own wholegrain bread next week, I know it isn't much but I am sure it is better then nothing!


----------



## Rachael1981

Certainly is Feisty :D


----------



## MrsMM24

Scrap that diet DANEILLE! :thumbup:

LEYLEK, :hugs: sorry that damned witch flew through, I am glad to hear however that you will be right on with the next cycle, a Sept bfp, May baby is lovely and coming your way!

Becca, :hugs: I am sorry to hear that your cycles are messed up. Totally sucks especially when it's unexpected. 

FIESTY, if this month goes well for you and I, I will be almost one week behind you!!! GL, :dust:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## gilmore85

mmm.... i love dark chocolate


----------



## 4magpies

AF turned up! Haha.

Whoop!!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay Becca :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## pink80

Thats great Becca (feels a bit odd saying that :D)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay :dance: hope you have a normal cycle this time Hun :hugs:

Well I hate to rain on everyones PMA parade but my :witch: cramps and back ache have arrived bang on time, sadly not feeling it this month lovelies :flower: So to give a nod to the PMA vibes I am not confident this is our month BUT I am confident we will get there eventually!


----------



## leylak

:hugs: feisty...
I don't even have the energy to rant here... :(


----------



## gilmore85

thats the spirit Danielle, I have also gave up on this month as ff hasn't even confirmed i've ovulated yet so looking forward to September and the months ahead. I'm hoping that beacuse this year we have to work during the xmas period that I'll be so busy that it happens without me noticing :thumbup:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: ladies.

I'm glad af showed up for you Becca! At least the waiting game is over now. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak :hugs: I too have the normal fatigue that little :witch: likes to cause, don't give up though Hun, were still here to keep you company.

Amy fingers crossed! I hated last Christmas as everything reminded me of sprout and DH spent most of it at work leaving me at home in a very dark place. Ironic thing is I was convinced we would fall before Christmas 2011 now sadly not so sure :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle lets hope this xmas is much better for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs leylak

Mean :witch: Danielle :hugs: Hope your Christmas is better this year :hugs:


----------



## pink80

How many DPO are you Danielle ??

:hugs: Leylak & Amy xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

9dpo Emma but I figured that if a little seed was hunkering down my normal :witch: routine would be altered in some way :shrug:


----------



## pink80

I honestly don't think you can tell anymore - bodies are a strange thing!! I wouldn't say you can rule yourself out just yet, some people are only implanting at 9/10 dpo - but I can understand why you would say that if you're experiencing your usual pre AF symptoms :hugs:

(i'm going to continue with the PMA, until proved otherwise, if that's ok with you :))


----------



## Rachael1981

Honestly Danielle, you never know. I don't think I implanted until late as I got a BFN at 11dpo!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :hugs:

Who knows :shrug: Have gotten to the stage now where I just don't feel it is going to happen for ages iykwim


----------



## Rachael1981

Yup! I'd resigned myself to the fact it would be next year before I got my BFP as we weren't going to try anymore, remember? :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yeah, I do think about stopping for a while but then I would constantly be thinking what if this was our month :wacko: 

I wonder if it is possible to suffer from secondary infertility if you didn't carry your first to term :shrug: I think if we were having tests etc then I would feel a bit more re-assured and I know I should be thankful that my body is ovulating on it's own but we are heading to a year since I fell pregnant etc and starting to feel crappy again. 

God I am such a whiner ATM :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

You're entitled to whine. I was getting whiny too, and I wasn't trying as long as you.

I think baby brain is kicking in with me. Just sorted my Avon orders out, was a task and a half figuring out what was what. Shouldn't be a hard task, but it was :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

That is because all of your blood is being diverted away from your pretty little bonce and nurturing that little one :dance:

Feel crap today, I may be coming down with a head cold :cry: further proof that working full time is bad for your health :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

Why didn't anyone tell me that working full time was bad for your health?

I wouldn't have bothered getting a job :rofl:

Hope the head cold isn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: why do you think I started my own business, I hate working :haha:

The cold may bugger off before it fully takes hold, just headachy and a slight sore throat. How's the symptoms coming along? X


----------



## Rachael1981

Sore boobs on the sides, feeling sick if I don't eat every 2-3 hours, tiredness :shrug:

Oh and increased CM :shock:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

All sounding good! Are you going to treat yourself to an early scan? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I might, depends how much they are and how much my backpay is when it comes through :shrug: x


----------



## MrsMM24

4MAG, ummm, congrats on AF showing haha:) sorry, that just felt weird to say, but totally understand and hopefully you have a normal cycle. FXD! 

DANIELLE, Sorry that you're feeling AF symptoms, but she hasn't flown through and rained on your parade, so in keeping with the PMA, AF symptoms mirror bfp, so, NO AF=good sign, not to mention you feeling a little sick, that is a symptom to watch.. here's :dust: to hearing you're on your way to a bfp!

PINK, that's right, tell DANIELLE :thumbup: PMA parade Grand Marshall!! *chanting* NO AF=good sign

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days)

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM thank you my lovely, that was such a sweet post it really made me smile :hugs:

10dpo for me, should know by tuesday


----------



## pink80

How are you today lovely ladies?? Xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Hope you're all okay... wanted to say HUGE congrats to Rachael :dance: and keeping everything crossed for loads more BFP's from all of you soon! :flower:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm great today! I have my first scan in an hour. I'll be posting pics when I get home if you lovely ladies want to see. :)


----------



## leylak

We would love to see scan pictures :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Patiently awaiting scan photo's :flower:

Well ttc is pretty much at the back of my mind today as the car is majorly playing up :cry: Not too sure if you saw on the news yesterday but we had flash floods and my car was out in it. It seemed okay for yesterday but today there has been some major issues with it being sluggish, chugging at low speeds and generally feeling like it is in too higher gear went it isn't. We have spent £65 on a fuel system cleaner just incase that is it but it isn't looking too good as ran it through and drove for about 50 miles on dual carriage way and there is no improvement :cry: I let the petrol get to the lowest it has even been so I know it is possible that some piece of crud has gone from the bottom of the tank into the fuel line :shrug: We were supposed to be having a trip to Camden with friends next month but it isn't looking too likely that is going to happen.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry about the car and the floods Danielle. :hugs: 

My sonogram went well this morning. We took our three-year-old. He was smiling ear to ear. He didn't quite understand why that picture was not him. He said he's my baby. :) Heart beat was 171bpm and baby measured right where it should be at 8 weeks. Here's the picture. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







081911110205.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsMM24

ALARICS, IF??? Of course we want to see scan pics!! Can't wait!!!

FEISTY, :hugs: I am glad I was able to help you crack a smile, even if it was just for a moment. Hang in there! Testing on Tue? So am I, so we can kinda find out "together" FXD!! Car troubles, ugh, I had to replace my battery last week as well....

:wave: Thread!! Hope you are all well, and looking forward to an enjoyable weekend.

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko: Busy weekend, SIL surprise b-day, but bro is a sweetie, school shopping, Comedy show with parents and bro/SIL, and b-day trip shopping for the wife....

**My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???**


----------



## pink80

Great scan picture :thumbup:

Sorry about the car Danielle :hugs:

FX'd MrsM xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know I'm not strictly part of this thread, but for those that were on the Winter Baby thread, I just wanted to give you a quick update....

Found out today we are Team :blue:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeek Katie that is great hun, loving the picture and loving the name too :dance:

Jenny beautiful picture hun :hugs: Glad your LO was there to share it with you

MrsM loving that PMA! I probably won't test Tuesday as I will be working all day and there is no way I can find out either way and then spend the day at work.

Well the £65 we spent trying to fix the car has been wasted as it is now worse then ever :cry: booked in tomorrow to get a professional diagnosis but it's not looking good!


----------



## pink80

Great news *Katie* :thumbup:

Hopefully they'll be able to fix it Danielle :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

eek welcome to team blue Katie :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww I am loving that all of our Team Winter Baby successes are doing so well :dance:

Car fixed for the grand total of £15.96 :haha: Turned out it was something simple :wacko: Have been advised we need to spend £40 on another part but I am more then happy with that, it beats the hundreds of pounds I was expecting :lol:

Well I was going to say yesterday how much less my CM is post ovulation now I am not on the clomid but have just gone to the loo and loads of creamy CM was there to greet me :haha:


----------



## joey300187

you'll all be joining us soon hunni! this thread seems to be having another boom so room for more lovely BFP's :) xx


----------



## pink80

Glad the car got fixed for not a lot :thumbup: Sounds a lot better than it could have been :D

Have you been temping since OV or did you stop? I really hope you BFP is round the corner Danielle - if anyone deserves it, it's you :friends:

AFM, I still don't feel even remotely pregnant - I have to keep peeing on things to check :haha: My only clues are that my boobs seem bigger (although not really sore or tender) and by 9 o'clock I'm struggling to keep my eyes open :sleep:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations again Katie!

Danielle, pleased your car got fixed for not much :happydance:

Emma, I still don't feel really pregnant either. I was thinking about buying another test earlier but didn't in the end. My sister said her MS didn't start until she was 7 weeks :shrug:


----------



## alaricsmom

Rachael and Emma don't worry about not feeling pregnant. I was also really worried because with my first I was overly sick and felt horrible. When I felt good with this one I was worried. After seeing a strong heartbeat and healthy baby I'm thankful this pregnancy is MUCH easier. Don't stress over it. Just make sure to enjoy this time. :)


----------



## katiekittykat

My MS didn't kick in until 7 weeks either xx


----------



## joey300187

i never had proper morning sickness. i fetl sick but cant remember when that started but literally have only thrown up twice this whole pregnancy and one of the times it was a bug x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is apparently normal for MS not to start until 7 weeks, enjoy it my lovelies!

Thanks Emma, I really hope it is round the corner too!

I am having a lot less symptoms then usual which is giving me hope that my hormone balance is in better condition then it was on the clomid :dance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Wow! You all are giving me some hope that when we test, I could get my bfp. I have been trying to remember how it was with my daughter, but it has been too many years, then trying to remember about my recent preg which ended in MC and don't remember how it was in the beginning... I was sick prior to that so I found out "accidentally" THEN all the symptoms started setting in... 

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty - no symptoms is good :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Rachael I would love to get my PMA on but I know it just means that my hormones are stabilizing which I am thankful for. Have been having the odd 'quickening' sensation (you pregnant lovelies will know what I mean, the fluttering of the uterus stretching) but I think it is just gas :rofl: joys of changing my diet!


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhh the fluttering :winkwink: Didn't realise what it was until Monday. Felt it in the 2ww though, just didn't think anything of it :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think it's called quickening?!?! I had it with first pregnancy and remember that some poor girl in first trimester was 8 weeks along and questioning what it was and someone pounced on her telling her she certainly wouldn't be able to feel the baby moving that early and it was just gas :wacko:

In all honesty I don't think I have experienced it since being pregnant BUT because my body is all over the place at the moment with coming off the meds, changing to healthy eating, then splurging like crazy last few days I won't read anything into it. On the plus side, car has broke again so will only be working half day Tuesday when the :witch: is due so some poor dentist won't have to put up with my foul mood for more then a few hours :haha: On the negative side, my car is broke again :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cramping has just begun 12dpo


----------



## Rachael1981

What's up with it? :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well the mechanic told me I needed four of the ignition coils replaced for £65 parts, I had seen them on the internet for only £30 and it's a doddle to replace them so I said could he just replace the one we knew was broken :blush: he did and it worked fine for an hour and then one of the other three have gone too :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

At least you know what it is this time and it's not going to cost loads and loads x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How is everyone doing today then? MrsM are you still holding off testing?

Boob ache, occasional cramps and back ache, major bloat - that evil :witch: is on her way!


----------



## Rachael1981

I have major bloat :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: Rachael you always make me beam with that wonderful PMA! Mine is probably due to the emotional food splurging I have been doing since Friday :blush: Back on the wagon tomorrow! I will also be re-joining the gym first chance I get next week :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Someone has to have PMA :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

;) I am glad you have me covered!


----------



## Rachael1981

You'll get your bfp soonm don't worry ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

RACHEL, pass the PMA.... :sad1:

FEISTY, my wife and I tested and, bfn. I am kinda sad, I mean, this morning FF changed our OV date as well. We were 14DPO but now it changed.... Dunno, we decided to test again in a couple days. I have some serious symptoms... bbs been tingling, bloated, no AF, little to no cramps every other day, big time back ache... Needin some PMA..... for sure now.


----------



## pink80

Sorry about the bfn MrsM :hugs:

I'm bloated too!!! Danielle PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry about the bfn MrsM.

Emma, glad I'm not the only bloated one :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM if your ovulation date has been moved it could just be too early for a :bfp: to show up on a test? :flower:

Awww Emma and Rachael you have taken over from Mummycat with the PMA pom pom brigade :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Looks like it! :haha:

:dance:


----------



## alaricsmom

I was majorly bloated in the first few weeks. My pants were all tight. They went back to normal and now they're getting tight again. Bloating can be a good thing. I hope this is it for you!!

Sorry about the bfn MRSM. The other ladies are right maybe it's just a little to early to test. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny bless your little raspberry :hugs:

Well last cycle I had spotting at 14dpo but as this is my first none clomid cycle with confirmed ovulation so who knows :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Are you 14 dpo today Danielle? Xx


----------



## shelleney

MrsM - i got BFNs at 14dpo and 16dpo.
Finally got my BFP at 18dpo.

You're not out yet, Hun!
xx


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

(they're here.... just waiting patienlty to POUNCE!!!)

I'm loving all the PMA in here at the moment! :D


----------



## leylak

I need some good news ladies come on! ;)
The long waited dr appointment is tomorrow afternoon. It will be private so I hope it will be worth it. I have so many questions. I don't think there are answers to all of them but at least I hope he will put my mind at ease.


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck for your appointment Leylak


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am indeed Emma!

Leylak I wish you all the best for tomorrow my lovely! :hugs:

Mummycat, lovely to see you lurking!

I'm out :wacko: slight tinge to cm this morning, too late for it to be implantation related and the majorly strong :witch: cramps have been on and off all morning too. I am not too disheartened, going to try dtd every three days and hope that healthy diet gives us a nice strong egg!


----------



## pink80

Good luck Leylak xx

Sorry Danielle :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Sorry Feisty, still, no AF is good sign but if it comes, good luck for your next cycle. Don't forget about the figs! ;)


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks ladies, you give me hope... MAJOR PMA needed over here.

RACHEL and EMMA, I am totally bloated as well. Been like that for about 3 days. The scale is reflecting it now too.... I wish that was a major sign.... FXD!

DANIELLE, I'm sure hoping you are right about FF and that's the case. GL, hoping AF stays away! FXD

SHELLENEY, thank you! Your story definitely gives me hope.

LEYLAK, GL at your appt tomorrow, I hope you get alot of answers!


I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck tomorrow leylak. I hope you get everything you need out of the appointment. :hugs:

Sorry Danielle. :hugs: 

Good luck MRSM! :)

afm, I decided if I carry this pregnancy to term this will be my last pregnancy. We have always felt like we would adopt at some point in life. So, after this baby we'll wait a few years then try to adopt a 3 or 4 year old who is in foster care. It breaks my heart that the kiddos get passed around from home to home. DH and I would like to give one of them a forever home.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny that is a lovely idea :hugs: There really aren't enough people like you in the world!


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty...I read and generally keep my fingers crossed and get very excited at some of the symptoms and then just when I think about posting something chock full of PMA... the stupid :witch: starts making her entrance! :grr:

I'm hoping that you get some GREAT natural cycles now you're off clomid! That would be lovely for you and fingers crossed just what you need to fall pregnant! 

Good luck to leylak, Amy and Mrs M! Sorry if i've missed anyone! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Norty :witch: :grr:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The evil :witch: has arrived bang on time :growlmad: I am currently repeating my silly little mantra of "babies = less sleep" and oddly seems to be working for now :haha: Going to try Leylak's suggestion of 2 figs a day and start using the dance mat for 30 minutes a day :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: sorry sweetheart


----------



## Rachael1981

Eveil :witch: :grr: :trouble:

:hugs: Danielle


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Feisty :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry AF few through DANIELLE :hugs: I hope that next cycle you get your bfp....

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## gilmore85

ladies, the other day you were talking about a fluttering i think i may have just experienced it, felt like bubbles lol, weirdest feeling ever


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I really hope this is it Amy but I also had it at the weekend and it wasn't pregnancy related.

MrsM fingers crossed hun!


----------



## gilmore85

I know I've probably had it before but i think it was just with talking about it made me notice still not got much hope im looking more to next month


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't know why but I am actually doing ok?!? No sulks or moods, have just got on with it! Healthy eating for the last two days has gone well, I am still allowing myself chocolate just in much smaller amounts!

Am yet to do my daily exercise but my back and cramps are killing me so not too sure if it is a good idea :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, I hope that this means you are gearing up for a major bfp in Sept!!!! 

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Hun is everyone ok?? Xxx

:bfp: in September would be exactly a year since we fell pregnant with sprout!


----------



## MrsMM24

It was a 5.9!! So very rare for this area and most of the cities near here. So far, everyone is ok, there are no injuries reported. My family is accounted for as well.

Well, let's do the Sept bfp!!! In honor!


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm glad everyone is ok MRSM!! 

How is everyone today? I'm feeling a little nauseous, but nothing too bad. Took the LO to get a haircut. It was his first time not screaming, but his first haircut in a year because of the screaming. He used to be so scared of getting one. They grow up too fast. I just want time to slow down. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny, perhaps he is trying to act more mature as he is going to be a big brother soon?

I am good thanks, I will admit to still not exercising :blush: I will get there just been a bit busy/lazy :haha:

Have just done the weekly online food shop and have lots of yummy fertile rich recipes to make next week :dance:


----------



## alaricsmom

I will say, he most definitely went through the terrible twos. I'm so thankful we are now in the threes. He is scared of many things, so I can't blame him on the haircuts. You could tell he was just gripped with fear when they put the scissors near his face. I've been talking to him about this all week, so I think that's what helped today. For a few months he was scared of the curtains in his room. I'm not sure why, but he woke up in the middle of the night screaming that his curtains were scary and wouldn't go near them for a few months. 

There will always be time to exercise. I don't exercise like I should either. If you are eating better that will make a load of difference. Diet influences many things in our bodies. I'm here to root you on!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks chick!

I was looking on a fertility diet website and one of the wise women on there said when you are finding it tough ask yourself if you would prefer to eat/drink this naughty item or have a baby - no contest! Feeling thoroughly spurred on I have just made a super smoothie for tomorrow containing 6 different fruits in 13 portions!!!!!!

Leylak hun not sure if your lurking but is it okay to eat dried fruits or do they have to be fresh? I can only find dried as apparently they are out of season?!?!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above cover-line. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## shelleney

That all sounds so promising MrsM!
I cant wait to come on here tomorrow and see your BFP!
xx


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> Leylak hun not sure if your lurking but is it okay to eat dried fruits or do they have to be fresh? I can only find dried as apparently they are out of season?!?!

I was lurking hun ;)
I ate dried figs, otherwise would not be sustainable for me :)
Besides, the recipe itself says dried figs, so it is ok :thumbup:
There are also other recipes involving boiling dried figs but eating straight from the pack does the trick so why bother..
I have some news but I will update you later, maybe after my second visit to the dr today. My bloods did not come back okay. I might have thyroid problems. :( Google said Hashimoto's.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak hun I am so sorry :hugs: had a quick look on google and found this;
https://www.babyzone.com/askanexpert/thyroiditis-trying-to-conceive

I am sure you have already read it but I just thought I would try and help, thank you for the info on the figs as well hun xxx

MrsM any news? xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Sorry about the not great news leylak. :hugs:

I'm going to the dr in an hour. Last night I had some very light brown spotting with bad cramps. They're doing another sono today to make sure everything looks ok.


----------



## gilmore85

Leylak - :hugs: hope you get some answers from your next appointment :hugs:

Jenny - :hugs: fx everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Leylak - hope you get on ok at the doctors

:hugs: Jenny - I'm sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## alaricsmom

Thanks ladies. I'm in the parking lot now waiting on DH. I haven't had any cramping today but I knew I would still worry unless I had everything checked out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny I have everything crossed hun :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

Baby had a nice heartbeat!! :) he said no bd for awhile, and I need to keep an eye on the spotting. There was still some by my cervix today. I get rechecked Tuesday.


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad everything is ok.

My OH wants :sex: but I'm too scared.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We didn't dtd for the whole 2 and a half months I was pregnant as I was too scared!


----------



## pink80

Glad eveything is ok Jenny :hugs:

We didn't DTD last time as we were both too scared - but it made absolutely no difference, so this time I have managed to convince him once :D


----------



## leylak

Jenny, I am glad the baby is fine. I hope the spotting goes away soon. Did the doctor say anything about why it could have happened? I read that the production of hormones are taken over by placenta at those weeks and this could cause some spotting. :hugs:

Well, I saw the dr again yesterday. He seemed concerned about the high anti thyroid antibodies too. (and yes, Hashimoto's it is) He said this could be the reason for my short LP, spotting and that we cannot conceive. Even the MC could be because of this :cry: My thyroid levels are fine, that is why nobody seemed to need to check the anti thyroids. 
Danielle, thanks for the link honey, I did some research and read things similar to that. All of them explain about hypothyroidism but I don't have hypothyroidism yet. Just antibodies attacking the gland. But it seems that hypothyroidism will develop if left untreated. My dr said that this is an immunity problem and that those antibodies may also be attacking other things like embryos trying to implant :( or this could decrease the egg quality and hence short LP, spotting, infertility...
He prescribed cortisone. I hope this cures the problem.
Although we found something bad, I am quite relieved at the moment. I feel like we are making a fresh new start and I have the energy to cope. I am really amazed by my new doctor, I asked him lots of questions and he explained everything with patience. I trust him and I feel that he trusts me too. When I mentioned about my LP problem, previous doctors did not seem to be interested but this one really took it seriously. I had one (maybe two) suspected chemicals and I hadn't told him but he mentioned that I could be having chemicals every month because of this problem. He also asked me to get betas at 14 DPO so that we could have some quantitative proof about chemicals. I am really glad that I found him :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Leylak hopefully now they know what is wrong it can be treated :hugs:

Sounds like your doctor is a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak hun I am so glad you have an answer and are on your way to fixing your fertility issues!

I see a :bfp: coming your way soon hun! :hugs:

AFM still haven't heard from the PCT! They sent me a snotty letter threatening to close my case if I didn't send my confidentiality waiver form (which they already broke getting my contact number from my GP) and I immediately sent it off last week but no response! Very rude :growlmad:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Stupid PCT :grr:

I'm doing ok, how are you?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pi$sed off! Have somehow managed to bloody gain weight on this healthy eating plan! I know the whole point was to get my body in shape and not lose weight but I am already at the top end of ideal for my height and really don't want to gain any BMI points :growlmad:

I am prepared for this cycle though! I wanted some erm internal applicators :blush: for the conceive plus but you can't buy empty ones! Being the cunning fox that I am I thought it through and realised that if I brought some sterile disposable syringes (obviously without a need) that held the same amount as the actual applicators then I could just use them :dance: They are in my draw ready to go!

Jenny hun hope everything is okay? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe it's water retention? :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I guess it could be Rachael but I am not too hopeful!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, just an update.... tested early 8/26 morning and bfn! :sad1: we are going to try to get an appt with the doc this week. Temps stayed up. All so strange but probably ccommon after a loss. On to Sept hopefully! FXD


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi MrsM I really hope you are pregnant hun but my cycles were all over the place after the miscarriage :hugs: Please keep us posted xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I burnt 351 calories today on the dance mat and have drunk two pints of water (and lots of tea :lol:) I am going to try and seduce DH later and do our 'trial' run to make sure his :spermy: are nice and fresh when it comes to the critical time.

Will also be dtd every three days and use the conceive plus internally (although not tonight) I may even let myself feel hopeful this cycle :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: MRSM.

I hope this is your cycle Danielle! My weight fluctuates from day to day. Maybe it will.go back down soon..:)

Arm I'm doing great. Today wasn't my best day but this has been a nice pregnance compared to my first. Tomorrow morning I go to the dr for my first official visit. I'm not looking forward to getting a pelvic exam, but there are way worse things that could happen. They said he does a quick scan at this appt so I might get to see my little bean again. :) I'll post a pic if he gives me one. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## alaricsmom

Wow sorry about all the typos. It was almost midnight and I was on my phone. Haha I guess I should read over posts I create on my phone. :)


----------



## shelleney

So sorry MrsM :hugs:

Glad all is ok after the spotting Alaricsmom :flower:

xx


----------



## alaricsmom

My appointment went great today! Baby looked cute. He didn't print me off a picture though. I'm already classified as high risk due to the complications with my son. He also said that I will more than likely not be able to vbac. So it looks like I'll be a repeat c section. That's not what I wanted, but he said my pelvic cavity could not handle delivering a very big baby at all. So far so good though!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Jenny I am glad all is well after your spotting. I know it isn't what you wanted BUT a planned C section carries a lower risk then a natural birth. I just know everything will pan out for you hun :hugs:

Well didn't manage to seduce DH last night (both felt a bit ill, I had a headache :haha: and he had an upset tum) but we did manage it this morning first thing :dance:

Letter through from PCT this morning stating that they are still looking into my complaint and they have passed details onto my GP surgery and I should hear something on the 30th September :wacko: Personally think this is ridiculous as I opened the claim mid July meaning it will be two and a half months to hear a formal response :growlmad:

Not letting it stop me though, did my workout and stuck to the healthy eating today. I have this really bizarre feeling that I am going to pregnant by Christmas :wacko: I can't quite describe it but it just feels right! I actually feel hopeful for once :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd your feeling is right Danielle! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad you had a nice time mrsm. Wishing you luck for September :hugs:

Well as tragic as it may sound I have already started planning the bedding schedule for next month :blush: last time we fell pregnant it was after doing the deed two days before ovulation and three days before that so providing my ovulation date stays the same at CD14 I am going to try and mimic our lucky cycle :haha:

How are all of the pregnant lovelies doing? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good plan :thumbup:

I'm doing well, still no real symptoms. Thinking it's a boy :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww are you going to find out the sex or leave it as a surprise? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We're finding out :thumbup: Well assuming baby co operates :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

13 weeks and 6 days until you find out? Are you going to book in for an early scan? It is so tempting :lol:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not decided yet.

Just back from the dentist. Ouchie!! Also nearly threw up :blush: that was fun.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh dear, what did you have done? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Had a tooth taken out :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh no! Make sure to follow the post op instructions fully as dry socket is supposed to be one of the worst pains possible and their is no medicated relief for it :hugs:

Well just had a call from my GP surgery, they want to meet and discuss my serious allegations against their GP's. I am dreading it! :cry: I hate confrontation and know exactly how the system works. (joys of managing a NHS dental practice for a few years) They will twist everything I say claiming I have gotten 'confused' or 'misunderstood' and then they will try to make my notes fit to their version of events making me look like a liar trying to skip to the front of the FS list :growlmad: The manager I spoke to was polite but I got the distinct impression that the GPs are fuming. I could understand this if I was lieing or had even slightly exagerated the truth but I flipping haven't! They need to take responsibility for their crappy practice and get something done :growlmad:

I can guess that the outcome is going to be "We take all allegations such as this very seriously and will from now on take measures to ensure that it doesn't happen to another patient" And this helps me how??

Sorry for the rant, feeling a bit peed off. Especially as I have to wait for 3 weeks for this bloody meeting as the GP is on annual leave until mid September and then I have work commitments meaning it will be the third week of September, just what I wanted hanging over me!


----------



## Rachael1981

Grrr they don't half like to drag their heels down there :grr:

I will be following the instructions Feisty, don't worry. It's not the first time I've had a tooth taken out, last time it was both of my left wisdom teeth at the same time :wacko:

Quick question as you're a dental nurse. I seem to have a long thin swelling still which I'm assuming is where he injected the local anaesthetic, should I be concerned or is it normal?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's normal hun. With extractions they give a little extra local to make sure you can't feel anything. It may also feel a bit bruised/swollen/tender as it is a trauma and your body is going to take a little longer to heal due to baba hogging all your normal healing functions ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't mind all that. I have Weetabix at the ready :thumbup: Just wanted to make sure this swollen bit was normal before I went back to the dentist panicking over nothing :rofl:

He had to administer the anaesthetic 3 times before I finally couldn't feel anything. I'm apparantly hard to numb :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I see that things are alittle slower in here this week. I hope everyone is doing well.

RACHEL, I hope your recovery from the dentist is speedy.

FIESTY, so sorry your day has started not so positive, hoping that it picks up...

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hope this is it for you MrsM :hugs:

Oh Rachael your one of those patient's are you? ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep apparantly I am.

After he'd finished I felt so sick and went all clammy. I was soaked in sweat but cold :wacko: think it was the adrenaline, especially as I started to feel sick and put my hand up for him to stop but he didn't as the tooth was right on it's way out but I think those extra few seconds made me panic even more. Luckily I wasn't sick but I did retch a few times :nope:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hun I am sorry you had such a crap experience :hugs: Adrenaline can effect some people that way normally but with early pregnancy it is a lot more pronounced!

Just a little tip for when you are a bit further along, don't let the dentist/hygienist talk you into a ultrasonic scale and polish as it can cause distress to baba. Also invest in a mouthwash and toothpaste with high fluoride concentration that is safe to use during pregnancy like duraphat rinse. It should protect your enamel xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't intend to go back until after baba is here now! Will look for the mouthwash, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

im terrified of the dentist think its because my older sister had lots of bother when she was growing up and had to have lots of teeth pulled out in one go because her mouth was too small or something like that! But luckily so far I haven't had any fillings or teeth out


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think most people are scared of the dentist. It is quite an intimate thing to let another person you barely know rummage around in your mouth while you are vulnerably led in the chair.

First OPK of this cycle and it isn't looking good :wacko: CD10 and the line was barely there. I am worried I only ovulated last month because of residual clomid left in my system :shrug: Trying conceive plus inserted internally for the first time tonight, slightly worried :/


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry for the double post but I am so pissed off right now ladies I could cry! :cry: So DH has been moody and quiet all evening, I checked with him twice about dtd and although not enthusiastic he agreed. He waits until I have to go through the horrible ordeal of inserting the conceive plus (it is gross and hugely messy) to come in and when I tell him I need a bit more time (They reccomend 15 minutes) he wonders off and then wont come back in. I hobble out of bed to see him moping around in the dark in the lounge like an angsty teenager and when I try to talk he just ignores me! When I ask if he is coming back in he keeps moodily replying later. I can feel my temper starting to boil but try to keep it to a low simmer by politely asking why he agreed twice if he wasn't interested - no response. He then comes into the bedroom 10 minutes later gets into bed and tells me he just wants to sleep!

Now if he had seen me inserting the conceive plus then fair enough as I said it is gross, he didn't. If I told him I needed more time for the conceive plus to settle then I could understand he might feel it was a bit forced/unnatural - I didn't.

Why oh why must he act like a stupid cock?!?! He claims he wants a child more then anything and yet he can't be bothered to put the smallest of efforts in :cry: I am seriously on the verge of just giving up. I can't do this any more, all the stress and anxiety is all for nothing if he can't perform the most basic of tasks. I hate going to bed like this but he is now sleeping like a baby while I am left to stress it out.


----------



## shelleney

Feisty :hugs:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Men can be such morons at times :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

oh that is so unfair!

You both want kids... but you seem to be bearing the brunt of it all. The ONLY thing that they have to do towards making a baby... and he can't be bothered? :saywhat:

That's just crazy and I feel very angry for you! :grr:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle

I'm sorry he's being like this about it - I have no advice - men are just weird!

Random question about the conceive plus - do you use the amount that it says on the packet? Because when I used the preseed, I found that far too much and used a lot less, that way it's not so messy - admitidly I didn't use it for long - but I think a lot of ladies use less than it says on the packet :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

i didnt realise u had to put it in before hand, when we used it we had a "play first" then i put it onto the hubby and we dtd. maybe u could try doing it that was as it may feel more natural (and more comfortable for u than trying to insert it xx


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle :hugs: men can be the biggest kids sometimes so frustrating! Hope he sorts himself out soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: :hugs: for FIESTY!

Well Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck MrsM!

Thanks ladies I know that you all understand :flower:

We used it as a normal lube last month which was nice but the research I did showed that applicating it internally was better as it was right up near the cervix and then allowed to erm 'drip' down meant that the :spermy: should be able to swim right the way up to the cervix and have a nice snack along the way if needed :wacko:

Today's saga is my OPK it has never been this light at CD11 before :cry: It was slightly darker then yesterday (I didn't have to squint to see it but only just) and my pee was much more concentrated today which could account for the slight darkening. I am trying to keep up the PMA and thinking that it just means I will ovulate later (after yesterday's fiasco that would be a good thing) but that naggling thought is telling me that I am not going to ovulate and we will be left until December 2012 not being able to try.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

According to temps and OPK I am due to ovulate tomorrow and we dtd yesterday :dance: It was 2 days before ovulation that we dtd and I fell pregnant last year BUT we had also dtd 4 days before ovulation prior to that and this time it was 6 days before ovulation :shrug: there is no exact formula to it though so who knows :wacko:

Only worry is DH is talking about having a 'break' so I am worried that if we don't fall this cycle he will want to do something drastic like wait until after Christmas :cry:

Just checked my FF data and this cycle I started on the 23rd which is the exact same day and month that I started 2010 when we fell pregnant with sprout! Would be an excellent omen accept this year I will ovulate CD14 whereas last year it was CD17. I honestly think that if ovulation days were the same I would be convinced this was our month :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck :dust:

Maybe a break would do you good, TTC can be quite stressful and I think it's getting to you both :hugs:

Ov on CD14 could well be a good thing though :winkwink:


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck Danielle!! 

We are visiting with our family ten hours from hone. We were supposed to leave tomorrow, but our car is leaking gas so it's in the shop getting fixed. Tomorrow is a holiday so they will be closed. Hopefully we can leave in two days but it looks like three. :)


----------



## pink80

Good Luck Danielle :hugs:

Hope the car gets fixed Jenny

How are you ladies..? Sorry I haven't been around, I've been feeling pretty rubbish with the tiredness and sickness, I've been a complete cow to my OH - I feel really bad but I can't seem to help it, the hormones have well and truly taken over!!


----------



## Rachael1981

My OH is getting the brunt of my hormones too. I really do feel bad but I can't help it :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I remember just before I got my :bfp: OH said to me that if I wasn't pregnant I would be getting a slap as I had been so awful to him :haha:

Well my mind should be taken off ttc and the 2ww for a bit as my tiny two bedroom flat is now full of 3 adults, 2 teens and 2 children due to a marriage break down :wacko: I don't mind helping but just know that DH will not want to dtd tomorrow night due to the 'audience' :cry: Going to have to call it a day for this month I guess.

Hope all you lovelies feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink80

That doesn't sound fun Danielle :hugs: You still managed to DTD afew days before OV (I assume you are due to OV today/tomorrow) and that really is all it takes - we honestly only DTD once during a two week period.


----------



## Rachael1981

You still have a chance so don't stress out Danielle :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, I will just know that everything was out of our hands this month and so won't feel bad if the :witch: does show.

Emma it is not fun at all, especially as the 9 year old son is very rude demanding my Boo be kept off the floor and telling me what he wants to eat/drink and demanding control of our TV. We also have their mini yorkie with us who doesn't get on with Boo :wacko: I think I will be crawling the walls within a few hours :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope it's not for long Danielle, I'd be going mad if a 9 year old was telling me what to do in my own home :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Have had the worst nights sleep possibly in forever and it has messed up my BBT :cry:

Couldn't get into bed until almost 12 as 2 air beds needed pumping up, was getting especially narked that everyone kept telling poor Boo off for trying to play with their dog (It's her home!) and to make matters worse Boo had refused to eat anything all yesterday due to all the stress and upheaval so at 2.30am I was woken up by some god awful intestinal sounds from her and then spent the next 40 minutes trying to bribe her into eating anything (she was even refusing her favourite treats). It was awful as she was so hungry she was just stumbling all over the place :cry:

Then had to get up at 6.30am to drop two of the brood off to the train station. I now have a day ahead of me looking after the two naughty young ones and am shattered :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Feisty :hugs:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: FIESTY (DANIELLE)!! I hope things start to look up for you soon! I want us to get those bfps!

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well annoyingly I have been ovulating CD14 for a while and so I guessed I would this time, unfortunatly not :cry: CD13 which means that we only dtd less then 24 hours before ovulation and DH has slightly slow swimmers. Ah well I guess it really is on to next month, or maybe a break who knows :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Danielle from what I've read I think the sperm takes about 10/12 hours to reach the egg, so even with slow swimmers 24 hours should be more than enough :thumbup: 

Good Luck MrsM x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Pink :hugs: I guess if the egg is then viable for 24 hours that in theory is enough time for his swimmers to get there AND they had the added help of the conceive plus to glide their way on up :haha: I have to say that inserting the conceive plus really does seem to have helped keep them all in iykwim :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

:dust:

FX'd for you!


----------



## gilmore85

FX Danielle :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Hi laides :flower: 
I have been trying to keep up with the posts but I couldn't post for a while.
Danielle, I think your DH's swimmers are not slow, they could have a high % of slow ones but still there are fast ones and they are the ones to win the fight anyways. less than 24 hours before ov is still a good timing. I am one of those who try too hard to perfect intercourse timing blush:) because we can't help but search for the reasons why it is taking so long to conceive. We worry too much about non-ideal intercourse frequency/timing, ov day, CM, LP, temp, symptoms etc... I don't know how to deal with it, but we need PMA for sure...
Having said that, I am worried about my bbs :haha: They used to be so tender before AF since I was a teenager. I couldn't lie on my stomach. After the MC, they are not nearly as tender. I keep poking but it doesn't feel sore. There is one spot or lump (which has been there for 3+ years and I got checked) on my left boob. It is the only tender spot I have :haha: I am poking it 10 times a day :lol:
Why am I poking? Because today is 10 DPO. And I have been trying to symptom spot. Tenderness goes away these days normally. I am on progesterone supplements so symptoms are meaningless but still... I had a tiny beige spot yesterday. I am afraid supplements won't stop the AF coming. There will be issues if it comes, I will have to have bloodwork (dr ordered betas to rule out chemical) arrange an appointment for HSG within my tight schedule etc..


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, that's still good timing as PINK mentioned so I think that you are still very much in this race. FXD! :dust:

LEYLAK, I think that you too are still racing to this eggy. I have frequently read from many ladies on BNB over the last few months about IB and implantation on 9/10DPO so hang in there! FXD! :dust:

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

hmm i think this mornings temp is gonna through things out this month oh well i think we've done all we can this month anyway


----------



## Rachael1981

That's one heck of a rise Amy!


----------



## gilmore85

tell me about it can't think why its so big slept right through no interruptions and took it at the normal time :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yowser! I am going to put ovulation at yesterday :hugs:

Well officially 4DPO today and I came to a realisation yesterday; Yes my personal ttc journey is sad, yes it totally sucks to have to go through all of this but I have managed to put myself in the viscous cycle of letting TTC take over my life and getting more upset everytime we are dissapointed. I constantly feel sorry for myself and that gets me all depressed and low. It doesn't have to be this way! I started a thread ttc number 1 in the LTTC forum and lots of the ladies on there are still full of PMA despite having a much longer journey then us. I am now on a mission to get a life that doesn't revolve around TTC and to stop bloody obsessing over it!


----------



## gilmore85

My chart did make me giggle though as at the minute it looks like breasts :haha:

Yay Danielle for PMA and a new start!


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl: Amy

That temp rise can only be good :thumbup:

Danielle - yay for getting a life and not obsessing :D


----------



## shelleney

Good for you, Fiesty :thumbup:
xx


----------



## leylak

Amy you made my day! :rofl:


----------



## pink80

Amy are you telling as that you have one extremely pointy nipple :rofl:


----------



## gilmore85

just when its cold :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Sorry for being a lurker not a poster but just wanted to check in and say hi *waves* 

Amy - Wow that is one hell of a rise i too would say OV was yesterday based on that. Fingers crossed for you x

Danielle - Yeah for not obsessing over TTC! We have been TTC for 3 years in October so have had to learn that there is life outside of TTC and that other things do matter. It can be hard though when you want something so badly x

To eveyone else lots of :dust: for thoses TTC and healthy happy thought to the LO's baking in the oven of those up the duff xx

AFM - Had a nice dip yesterday which is giving me cause for excitment as the last two times i have gotten a BFP it has been on the back of a 4DPO dip. When there is no dip they have been BFN cycles. So i am keeping my fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it all crossed for you hun :hugs:

Amy, you really should get that pointy nipple seen to ;)

Am currently watching the good life to help me smile! I love it, am so sad I have them all on DVD :blush:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, PMA!!! I love it!! I think DW and I reached that after the MC as we have been TTC for 2 yrs. I am glad you have gotten there, as soon as most women do... they get that BFP!! GL FXD! :dust:

RAZ, nice to see you again. GL! That temp dip does look good!!! FXD! :dust:

Today... CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow MrsM you are going all out for it! I am sure you will catch that egg! :dance:


----------



## leylak

CD1 on my beanie's EDD... The only consolation would be today being my LMP


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

*Leylak* huge hugs hun EDD's are so hard xxx Was only thinking today if one of my BFPs had gone right i would have a baby coming up to 2, or 1 or a 3 month old :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Leylak hun I am sorry :hugs: I couldn't bare to be at home on my EDD (we still have a few baby bits in the nursery/office waiting for an arrival) so we went away. Make sure you and your OH do something lovely together today :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: LEYLAK :hugs: I totally know what you are struggling with. I agree with DANIELLE, you must do something lovely. Our LO would have been here on 2.16.12, 10 days after our anny, and just 2 after V-day, so of course we will ALWAYS be thinking around that time.... :hugs:

CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Leylak xx


----------



## leylak

Thanks ladies for your support. Razcox, I am really sorry hun recurrent MCs really suck, I can't imagine :( Danielle, I have been alone during the week, DH was out of town but he will arrive at midnight hopefully. Until then, I will curl up on couch and treat myself with icecream and pistachios. :icecream: :thumbup: I like being alone, _normally_...
Although I am bir depressed today (ttc, mc and unfortunately some MIL issues to top it off) I am very hopeful this cycle, because I will be doing everything I can do this time. HSG, clomid and follicle monitoring as well as meds to contain thyroid antibodies. Next AF has a big potential to knock me down. :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

This will be your cycle Leylak! I just know it xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Leylak. 

I finally am home three days later than planned. Having car troubles 12 hours from home is no fun. :) At least it's fixed and we don't have to worry about it for awhile. Last night I had a breakdown about a certain food being in my fridge. I threw up and started crying. DH just stared at me like I was crazy. :haha: I was.crying and saying I know this is because I'm pregnant and I can't stop. Oh man. I love hormones. :)


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> This will be your cycle Leylak! I just know it xxx

I've got figs :lol: xx


alaricsmom said:


> Last night I had a breakdown about a certain food being in my fridge. I threw up and started crying. DH just stared at me like I was crazy. :haha: I was.crying and saying I know this is because I'm pregnant and I can't stop. Oh man. I love hormones. :)

I hope you are fine now :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> This will be your cycle Leylak! I just know it xxx

Oh at first I read that as "this will be _our _cycle". This must be an omen. I really hope we will be bump buddies..


----------



## alaricsmom

I am great now!! It's quite funny to me today. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny, I am glad you are home now and can see the funny side of your hormones :hugs:

Leylak would be awesome to be bump buddies, has to be our turn soon!

Oddly ttc hasn't been on my mind too much today :dance: Have been mentally designing jewellery and am full of ideas :)


----------



## gilmore85

morning ladies :wave:

how was everyones weekend?

well for the first time my chart has hit 37°C i think thats quite an achievement lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay :dance:

Not so good :( PCT are stopping involvement in my case as they want me to resolve things direct with GP at meeting next Tuesday. GP will not have the power to make the FS accept my referral and if the PCT won't help then we will be in limbo until December 2012. I am glad I am ovulating so we can keep trying, but I still think there may be something else wrong :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: but what if things dont get resolved on Tuesday what will happen then?


----------



## pink80

Danielle - when you meet with the GP can you ask them to submit an Individual Funding Request...? It may be the best way to get your case reviewed before the 2 years, also have you asked the PCT to confirm in writing that the two years has to start again from when you lost Sprout, as I still think that it should be from when you first when to the GP to discuss your fertility issues :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back JENNY, so sorry that you had that mini-breakdown over food, hormones can really be a pain! :hugs:

DANIELLE, so sorry PCT is giving you all these issues, I hope that you can resolve it today, soon!! FXD!

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy apparently if I am not happy with the outcome on Tuesday I have to contact the PCT and they will pass it on to my local ombudsmen :shrug:

Emma have just read up on the individual funding requests and I will defo bring it up :thumbup: My biggest worry though is if I use the fact I am not ovulating to get my referral then the first thing my FS will do is check if I am ovulating and then when they prove I am, I will be sent straight back to my GP :wacko:

Keeping it all crossed MrsM :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Well I think you have to detail the whole journey - so the not ovulating, the MC and extended use of clomid and the length of time you have been trying - I personally think all that should get you the referral and then once you are 'in the system' I think a FS would do everything they can to help you - it's getting into the system that's the hard part :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Good luck MrsM :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all!

Good luck MrsM, will be hoping those lines get darker and the troops know where they are going!

FF- it sucks that you are being passed from pillar to post all the time, i really hope it goes well for you today with your GP. :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck MrsM!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, not been about in a bit. Hope you're all ok.

Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the NHS FF.

My next appointment is tomorrow. Think they'll either refer me for IVF or make my try clomid. Don't really want to try clomid as I am terrified of another ectopic.

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Ladies! Things are getting closer now and I am trying to contain my nerves....

MAGS, good luck at the appointment tomorrow!

*AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Magpies, wondered where you had got to :hugs: I hope everything goes well tomorrow and maybe you should just tell them how worried you are about the clomid causing an ectopic and see if they can suggest anything else?

MrsM I hope you time this right!

Well erm CD9 I think and have been really light headed and feeling nauseous but I have an allergy to tree pollen and a patient I saw today said that it is really bad at the moment so it is possibly that :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck tomorrow Becca.

Danielle, was your GP thing today or is it next Tuesday?

MrsM good luck!

AFM - started my new job yesterday. I'm shattered sue to not being used to getting up so early :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Rachael, you will soon get into a routine hun! When are you planning on telling them? My appointment is next Tuesday, will keep you all posted! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Told my trainer yesterday :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How did they react? Only asking as I know you were worried about being on trial and falling pregnant :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Feisty, I am excited for you! Today should be 10 DPO am I wrong? I have pollen allergy too but it never made me nauseous iykwim :) Okay, not trying to get hopes up but I believe in figs :lol:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'll believe in figs with you leylak!! :) I hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

RACHAEL, you will find the proper routine soon enough. I'm so happy all is coming together for you, it must just feel great.

FF, I hope you have a great appt. 

How are you feeling ALARICS?

LELAK, you are about to get me to believe in figs!!!

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm feeling great! Thanks for asking. I had a few rough days this past week, but they seem to have passed. It seems so weird that I'm finding out the sex of the baby in a little over a month. October 25 get here fast please. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh wow Jenny where has the time gone?!?!

Leylak I have a confession, I haven't been eating the figs :blush: I hate them raw and the dog is scared of the blender (and it creates a lot of mess) I will defo be back on them from next Monday though!

I am off the Symptom Spotting wagon as my body constantly changes from month to month so until that :bfp: occurs I will not be taking notice of any of them!

Trying the relaxed approach from next week until Christmas and will stop charting and using OPK so I will have no idea when I am due the :witch: I am also trying to get my life back from being ttc obsessed, it is hard but I have been working a lot this week which has helped!


----------



## leylak

lol feisty, I was sure the BFP you will get this month would be because of the figs and I would open a new thread to praise figs :lol: It's okay hun, I hope you will get your BFP anyways and you won't have to deal with figs...
To repeat what I had written a couple of weeks before, a LTTTC friend of mine who could not develop good follicles even with 150 mg clomid a day fell pg the first month she tried figs (along with clomid). She had 3 good follicles that month. That is why I have been raving about figs :)
Now, off to get that dreaded HSG. :wacko: Will report back later...


----------



## 4magpies

Seems like you're not the only one getting fobbed off by the NHS FF.

So fed up 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Leylak I had a HSG and it really wasn't that bad. Take some pain killers NOW though.

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Becca, has anything more developed NHS wise for you? :hugs:

Leylak how many dried figs a day did your friend eat? I really hope your HSG goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope HSG went well!

How are things for you BECCA?

FF, How are you holding up? Well I hope.

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

She was fine about it. They can't sack me for being pregnant :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad to hear that Rachael :dance:

Keeping it all crossed MrsM xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Fingers Crossed MrsM!!

AFM ... well boobs are mega sore but thats not unusal it happens every other few months and was soooooo tired yesterday must of slept most of my day off work still got a week to go


----------



## MrsMM24

I peeked at your chart, and these symptoms are sounding very positive, especially with the temp staying up I see.... FXD and :dust: galore for you!! I hope beyond hope that this is your Sticky Stick bean bfp!

How are you feeling DANIELLE?

*AFM&#8230;* CD18, No Smiley, but the OPK was dark. Last night the stick was the same as yesterday! My CM and temp look good too. We know that you OV within 24-48 hours of a + so we have 1 more donation set then we will be counting down the days, trying NOT to SS :haha: Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey ladies. I hope all is well. GL with the donations MRSM!!

Adm ms decided to really show up at 10 weeks. I've been oh so sick. I have to make LO play in his room more often because I don't want him to see me getting sick. :sleep: It's definitely worth it, but I am ready for the sick part of this to be over. Hopefully I'll be done at the end of the first trimester. Two more weeks. :) I can do this.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:growlmad: Bloody computer just disconnected me and I lost my long reply :growlmad:

Gilmore looking good :thumbup: Stay strong hun xxx

MrsM seems like you have it all covered, that :bfp: will be yours this cycle!

Jenny sorry the MS is being so horrid hun :hugs: I am sure you already know this but ginger is supposed to be excellent at relieving MS symptoms. I found this wonderful during our brief pregnancy; https://www.twiningsusashop.com/lemon-and-ginger.html
Also flat gingerbeer and gingerbread/biscuits are also supposed to be good.

AFM well currently CD12 and I have been ignoring pretty much all symptoms but one thing that has got my attention is that my CM is currently a lot less then it usually is at this stage. I'm not reading too much into it as my body creates 'new' symptoms on a monthly basis :haha:

DH and I are celebrating our 10 year anniversary this Wednesday (since we got together, not wedding anniversary) and I can't stop thinking that is it is such an important milestone how amazing it would be to give him the gift of a :bfp: on Wednesday morning. I know it is highly doubtful I am pregnant (just don't 'feel' it whereas before I did) but I can't stop picturing it :wacko:


----------



## leylak

My HSG appointment was cancelled yesterday due to technical problems :growlmad: they told me to come back next month.. I was so ready for it and I didn't want to postpone so I decided to go private (cost ~120pounds) I am glad I did because my doctor did it and he is very careful. It went really well, I relaxed and prayed and it went smoothly. Better news is that the results are clear! :happydance:
Jenny, I was afraid of MS when I got pg because my sister had hyperemesis. Luckily, I did not feel a hint of nausea. But I had asked google and saw some websites recommending accupressure on wrist joints as well as ginger tea.
Feisty, I hope you get your BFP by your 10th anniversary (Wow 10 sounds amazing :))


----------



## leylak

The fig treatment involves taking two figs a day until ovulation. My friend might have eaten more but I would suggest two, since more may not always mean better. Too much clomid can have adverse effects so too much figs may have adverse effects too.
I like eating dried figs with walnuts (or hazelnuts or almonds). Just a suggestion to make it more pleasurable...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my lovely :bfp: day dream has been dashed this morning with slight darkening of CM. I am 13DPO today and according to FF my cycles have always had a LP of 14 days accept for one in January this year (which was my first proper period after we lost Sprout). Admittedly the thought of a late implantation bleed did cross my mind (and I googled it!) but now that the cramps have also started I am just preparing myself that we are out this month. I am slightly annoyed as I had a 'new' symptom of less CM post ovulation but I am trying to remind myself that as this is only my second 'natural' cycle things are bound to be a bit wonky at first!

Trying not to get too upset by it at the moment and just concentrate on crafty bits and Christmas preperations, really glad I didn't share my hopes with DH as I find it really difficult to get through if he is really suffering too.

The plan for today is to pop into town to check they have the bits I need for Christmas presents (and double check prices) and then maybe treat myself to a wander to the bead shop to at least see what they have in there and maybe buy a few bits!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well the evil [email protected] is here :growlmad: but I am not getting too despondent! Am trying the fig diet this cycle recommended by the lovely leylak and for the first time in months I am actually taking my supplements; Pre-natal, 1000mg EPO, 1000mg star flower oil and 75mg of aspirin. I also brought a cute metal drinks bottle yesterday and plan on drinking my 2ltrs a day!

I am not temping or using OPK this month, I will just wing it and see what happens! First a bit more liberating taking the supplements but without the stress of charting :)


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle - sorry about the :witch: love your positive attitude, hopefully PMA will go along way xxx


----------



## leylak

good luck feisty!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully a more relaxed cycle will help :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Supposed to be starting acupuncture this cycle too, any recommendations/stories?


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Danielle


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: Danielle, looks like I am on my way out this cycle as well, we are only a couple of days apart this time round so you never know we both could get a :bfp: in october!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry for the dip hun :hugs: October :bfp: would be awesome!


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck for October babies ladies. I'm cheering for you!! :)


----------



## gilmore85

WOW can't believe your 12 weeks already!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

12 weeks! :dance:

Well I have my appointment with GP tomorrow and so nervous :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

I know. It's going so fast. :)

GL at your appointment Danielle.


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, so sorry that damn witch flew in on you!! :hugs: I was sooo convinced. However, an OCt bfp is great for a summer baby! A more relaxed cycle is sure to prove successful!!

GILMORE, try to stay positive for this month, although I adore your optimism for next! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck tomorrow Danielle :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Good luck tomorrow Danielle xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

TBH I feel like I am having pressure put on me to resolve our problem. I think it is extremely bad practice to make a patient with a complaint face both the person the complaint was made about and another person from the medical team without being offered any neutral support.

Well I will let you all know how it goes later xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck Danielle xx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that they wold dare put you through this... I wish you well today!!! Looking in to get updates later. :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck and fx MrsM!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I have it all crossed MrsM :hugs:

Update is in my journal guys, bit too long to cut and paste so have a nosey if you want :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

Cramps have really started to kick in haven't been this bad in a while and still no af yet, just want to go home and go to bed :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hun :hugs: What length is your LP usually? xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that you are not feeling well today GILMORE... :hugs: Hopefully it will ease up on you soon.

DANIELLE, I will sneak over to read up on the update on your journal.... 

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: gilmore. 

I read your update Danielle. Sorry you had a rough time. :hugs:

Good luck MRSM! Extreme fatigue was the first thing I noticed also. 

AFM I know it's way early, but I swear I felt baby move last night. :) I was lying in bed after drinking a glass of apple juice. I know it was baby, because that's what the first movements with DS felt like. It made my horrible day yesterday much better.


----------



## pink80

Read your update Danielle - sorry it didn't go better. Glad they are testing you for PCOS though :hugs:

Sorry about the cramps Amy :hugs:

Good luck MrsM - tiredness was definitely a sign for me at about 7dpo - I was unbelieveably tired!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Amy.

Extreme tiredness was also my first symptom, but I put it down to other stuff :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle my lp ranges from 13 - 15 days and af arrived this morning so right on time

Fx MrsM really hope this is it for you


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry Amy :hugs: Maybe join me on the laid back approach this month? I don't even know off the top of my head what CD I am which for once is really nice :)

I am planning on doing the 10,000 steps a day thing to improve my general fitness. I found a cool free app on my itouch that counts my steps but also calculates calories burnt according to my weight and height. I will also go running a few times a week in the lead up to Christmas as we really can't afford to join the gym before the New Year. I have the horrid Fertility Diet deadline looming over my head for January so really want to be able to splurge over Christmas :haha:

Leylak I am still eating those figs! Have finally gotten used to them, just get a bit put off if I accidentally eat a hidden bit of stalk :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls hope they're all well. How dumb and I and never realised you had a journal FF. Off to have a read now.

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, I read, I am so very sorry that things are disturbing you right about now. I sure hope things get better and soon.... :hugs:

GILMORE, since AF is here, I hope that your next cycle is successful! :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Amy

I'm a bit sad today - it's my angel's due day :cry:

It's 5 days until my scan and I'm getting more panicky the closer it gets :cry:

Sorry to be such a downer - I'm just not in a good place at the moment xx


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Pink. Today has to be a rough day for you. You're not being a downer, you're sharing your very real feeings. I wish I could do something for you. :hugs:


----------



## leylak

pink :hugs: I hope your little baby cheers you up at the next scan.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma :hugs: Try and take comfort in the fact that your little angel is looking over you and their little sibling :hugs:

Have you thought about phoning your GP and explaining your anxiety? They may be able to bring the scan forward a few days :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Pink :hugs:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

When is your scan Pink? 

How is everyone else? It was mine and DHs 6 year anniversary Saturday. We went on a lovely date and had the whole night to ourselves. LO stayed the night with our friends.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: PINK, I cannot imagine how you feel and can't stop thinking, in a few months, I will be having the same type of day... :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM your temps are still way above the cover-line hun! Keeping it all crossed :hugs:

Emma how are you doing hun? :hugs:

Well we started dtd last night, have kept my cycle details to myself this month which seems to be helping. Have kept up the 1000mg EPO, 1000mg Starflower oil, pre-natal vits, 75mg aspirin and my two figs a day :wacko: Also been trying to drink lots of water as according to my FD book eggs and sperm are made mainly of water :shrug: I got my trans vag ultrasound through this morning. It isn't until the 20th October and I am possibly due the :witch: so that it going to be mighty uncomfortable :growlmad:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, it won't be uncomfy, because you will be celebrating a bfp!!! GL Hun!!! :dust:


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - my scan is in the morning, getting more freaked out the closer it gets - I'm not feeling confident at all :cry:

Been so busy this weekend - we've decorated the 2 bedrooms and the bathroom - not that I did much, mostly supervising :D

Good luck MrsM :thumbup:

Happy Anniversary Jenny :flower:

Sounds like you are doing really well Danielle - really hope it pays off!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for tomorrow Emma. Still waiting for my scan date :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I am not going to wish you luck hun because I KNOW you won't need it! You will be seeing that little bean wiggling and be getting all emotional about just how cute and bean like it looks! xxxx


----------



## alaricsmom

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow Emma!! I also go in the morning for an appointment. I get to hear the heartbeat. I'll calm down after this one because I'll be more out of the woods and entering second trimester.


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you this morning Pink :hugs:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## pink80

Bad news again :cry:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Emma! :cry: I've written in your journal honey but I'm so very sorry!!! :(


----------



## MrsMM24

I've already told you, but I will again, soooo sorry EMMA!!! :hugs: :hugs:

ALARICS, I hope your appt goes well today!

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma all my love :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Pink :cry:
I am so so sorry :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers....
xx


----------



## leylak

emma I'm so sorry :cry:
last night in my dream, I was reading the forum and saw that one of the ladies had miscarried but she was pregnant again! she had that ticker with poppy seeds. I truly believe that you will get pg again very soon hun :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - it's been a tough day but I'm holding it together

I'm so drained though physically and emotionally - so off to bed - hopefully I will sleep ok xxX


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you got some sleep :hugs: xxx


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry Emma :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sleep well Hun! :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

fx MrsM how long is your lp normally?


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I don't even know anymore. After the MC in July, all has changed. AF came at CD 41 after a OV on CD20/21. Prior to MC it wasn't like 13-15days. So I am on CD29, I guess I am going to have to wait for AF....


----------



## gilmore85

temps are still high so fx !!


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck MrsMM :hugs:

Emma, hope you're doing okay sweetie! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is keeping well :flower:


----------



## alaricsmom

Thanks mummycat! You're really close to having you're little bundle of joy. I bet your ready to get some relief. I know the last few weeks are the hardest for sure. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah not much longer actually! I'm struggling with sleeping at the moment, propped up on 5 pillows and meds aren't helping the heartburn and reflux, so finally felt comfortable enough to fall asleep about 3am and lottie woke us at 5:30 :dohh:

I'm not complaining (that would seem VERY insensitve to you all) ... it's just tough looking after a toddler on top of it all.


----------



## alaricsmom

Oh I've been there it was miserable. I remeber the first day I felt good after having DS. I was shocked at how bad I actually felt before I had him. I think the lack of sleep got me used to getting up with baby all night. :) I hope you get some sort of relief before LO gets here.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... I think I can deal with the lack of sleep (just) it's the heartburn and reflux that is so bad it makes me feel I need to get sick! :dohh: THAT I could do without! 

Hubby has been very understanding but he's been ill so needs his sleep and I worry I keep waking him! :dohh: 

You're right though...it's all getting me prepared for sleepless nights! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh cath I can't believe your nine months is almost up! Hope all goes well Hun xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks MUMMY! No worries, totally understand the point you are at. Can't wait to hear a great delivery story and see pics.

Glad you seem to be holding up ALARICS, you should get a little relief here in the next couple of weeks... 

GILMORE and FF, how are you today?

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

Thanks! I'm feeling great. MS is pretty much gone. Yay!! I have a gender scan on Oct 25th. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Feisty and MM... hopefully Joey/Rachael/Cajunbabe will update you guys from my journal if I don't manage to get online. I have some ladies that I'll text so they can update friends on my journal! :)

Even once bubs is here I'll still be stalking in the shadows with my pom poms waiting for the moment I can pounce :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for the pouncing Pom Pom lurker :dance:

I am feeling positive for this cycle :shrug: This is the first time I have felt positive before ovulation since possibly April :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm feeling positive with you Danielle! Go girl go!!


----------



## gilmore85

Yay Danielle PMA!!

FX your temps go back up MrsM

Well still waiting for some sign that I am entering my fertile window but so far nothing :shrug: will probably start scheduled :sex: on Saturday just in case


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy defo start with the :sex: We have been at it since 8DPO :wacko:

I really hope that our ttc journey is over fairly soon, all me and DH do is bicker :cry: I am sure it is all of the stress of this that is the cause as we never used to be this way.

I hate to say at but a part of me is considering NTNP from January to October next year if my tests reveal nothing :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: great that you're feeling positive! Hope you won't need to NTNP :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Hope you dont need to go that route, I think its just the time of year i seem to be getting more wound up by stuff OH does as well that normally wouldn't bother me


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Amy, perhaps your right :)

Well figs eaten and am on my second bottle of water :dance: That :bfp: WILL be mine! :dance:


----------



## leylak

I ate figs on first 10-12 days of my cycle and USG showed I had two big (20 and 22 mm) nice follicles on each side on CD 12. I also used clomid so I don't know if it is because of the figs. But I hope it worked. Today (8 DPO) I have sore bbs. It never felt like this since the MC so maybe this time my hormone levels are higher.


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, temps still decreasing but appreciate your hopefulness.... I am beginning to get ready to PMA my way through Oct!

Let's go FF, get that eggy!!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.

I hope that you all are geared up for a good weekend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo fingers crossed Leylak! Should I stop eating them at ovulation then? xxx


----------



## leylak

I think you can stop eating at ovulation, because it helps with the follicle. I stopped before ovulation :blush: because the follicle size was good.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks chick! I am 14DPO tomorrow so will stop the EPO and starflower oil then but will probably continue with the figs until the middle of next week just to make sure!

Haven't had any EWCM so far :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I had the most amazing patch of EWCM yesterday! I mean seriously I never notice the stuff but yesterday evening it was full on there pretty much every time I went to the loo! I took this as an amazing omen and seduced DH last night :haha:

He has been excellent with the whole bedding this cycle, seriously last night due to on and off bickering throughout the day I was positive my seduction was going to end in a massive row but he really surprised me! Plenty of brownie points for him now :haha:

Technically I have probably ovulated yesterday or today but I will carry on with the bedding every 3 days for another week or so.

I seriously felt so positive during and after last night, this is going to be our cycle :dance:

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Woohooo! FX'd for you! :dust:

I'm doing well thanks :D


----------



## leylak

Yay for the ov, ewcm, carefree BDing and PMA!!! I hope this will be your cycle! :happydance:
AFM, currently 10 DPO. I don't usually have spotless 10 DPOs but this time I used clomid and currently on 200 mg prog supplements so I don't know when AF is due. (Last month no clomid and 100 mg prog did not delay AF) I have some cramps but they are like the last 3 cycles so I am not getting my hopes up. besides, they are not as intense as they were when I was pg :shrug: 
I have two HPTs, one is the ACON brand that had given me my faint BFP at 11 DPO, the other is cheapie. I don't want to waste them. I am planning to use the sensitive one if I have more cramps by tue/wed and still no AF. What do you think?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooo Leylak I am not a fan for testing early, I would personally wait at least 3 days from when your AF was due on your last round of clomid, but perhaps that is just me :shrug:

I am literally ovulating right now :wacko: Can actually feel it?!?!


----------



## leylak

okay, I think I will wait at least until wednesday but I cannot promise further if I get a sudden urge to POAS :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

well not much to report here had a relaxing and quiet weekend, finally got some EWCM on saturday night but thats it so far on that front. Temps still low but had bit of a restless night cos of the heat so this mornings temp propably isn't accurate.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

LEYLAK, I agree with FF, wait to test, it is such a better deal! FXD! :dust:

FF, :happydance: seriously, you just upgraded my mood!!! I know this is it! I am so freaking excited for you!!! I cannot wait for this TWW to go and you put pics of some awesome lines up!! :hugs: :happydance: :flower: :dust:

GILMORE, I have nothing to report either really, just trying to get through the draggin on of AF...

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck ladies. I really hope this is your month
..all of you! :)

Afm I am definitely feeling baby move. It's been a very active day for my little one. This is my favorite part of pregnancy! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny that is adorbale hun!

Sore boobies from 2dpo so not going to class my boobs as reliable indicators this month :haha:

Leylak I really hope this is it for you hun! xxx

MrsM sorry the :witch: got you but keep at that PMA hun it really does make life so much easier :dance:

Amy any hint of ovulation?

AFM have just had an early morning workout with a friend, I could have pushed myself harder but I hate exercise! I am just feeling good that I did it!


----------



## gilmore85

Nope nothing yet, had a bit more EWCM last night but temps are still low and no indication that they are on the way up, no symptoms of ovulation either no cramps, no sore boobs nothing :shrug:


----------



## gilmore85

hoping for a big temp rise tomorrow


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm hoping with you! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

ALARICS, AWESOME that you are feeling the movements, I know that you will be loving it to the very moment you deliver! :flower:

FF, I am a workout fanatic so I can't relate. I have been using the gym as a distraction until OV!! not to mention, I was in some good shape and working out regularly when we got our last bfp, and Baby D actually ran a 5K with the 3 of us!! We just didn't know it! :haha:

GILMORE, FXD! for a temp rise today Hun!!!

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM the planning is a great idea! :thumbup:

Amy fingers crossed hun!

Gonna go for a final try tonight, pointless I know but at least I tried :haha: Next cycle I am going to aim for once every other day as I think that every three days is perhaps a little bit too much :shrug:


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies need some help, woke up about 30 minutes earlier than normal so took my temp anyway it was 36.32°C didn't get up as I decided to doze until my alarm went off and then took my temp again it was 36.53°C so which temp should I use? I've gone with the higher temp for now but not really sure.


----------



## leylak

gilmore, it happens to me frequently. I usually take the higher (later) temp but I take a note of the other temp, too


----------



## gilmore85

thanks leylak if it was earlier in my cycle it wouldn't have bothered me but as I am still possibly waiting to ovulate i was kinda :wacko:


----------



## leylak

I see hun, just wait for next days' temps and see if changing today's temp makes a difference. I hope you have ovulated and fertile time is well covered :thumbup:
AFM, I started spotting beige yesterday at 12 DPO and today it is darker. I think AF is on the way as this doesn't seem like implantation. Boobs went less tender and temp dropped slightly. Still on progesterone supplements and will test tomorrow to see the BFN so that I can stop progesterone and wait for AF. Actually, my doctor advised me to get betas (to see if I have chemical pg) but I don't feel like getting the test done only to see a ridiculous amount like 0,1...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Leylak hun, doesn't progesterone make you spot anyway?

Amy I use a temperature corrector with the earlier temperature and make a note of the original, always works ;)

Didn't manage to dtd last night, I am absolutely shattered atm, I think it is due to the weather change :shrug:


----------



## leylak

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Leylak hun, doesn't progesterone make you spot anyway?

I don't know :shrug: Dr prescribed progesterone for my short luteal phase (11 days). last cycle, 100 mg did not help so he doubled the dose. this month along with clomid, I expect my LP to be 14 days. with 2 days of spotting as usual.


----------



## gilmore85

had a look and couldn't find the corrector so think I'll wait and see what tomorrows is then if its higher still i'll go with the later one but if it goes lower i'll go with the earlier one if that makes sense


----------



## MrsMM24

LEYLAK, I hope AF stays far away!! FXD!

GILMORE, here is the site for the corrector, good luck!! FXD! :dust: https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## gilmore85

well temp was high again this morning so I am classing myself as officially in the 2ww, off work tomorrow so having a nice relaxing long weekend lets hope the snow stays away and I shall be up bright and early sunday morning to watch sebastian vettel win the F1 championship, good times :thumbup:


----------



## alaricsmom

How is everyone today? I'm at the dr now due to some cramping the past three days. I wasn't thinking and lifted a very heavy box. I'm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## alaricsmom

Yay for the tww! I hope you have a good ending to it. :)I I wish it was cold enough hereditary to snow. We still have summer like temperatures.


----------



## gilmore85

fx for you Jenny, hope everything is ok


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD! ALARICS, I hope the cramping stops and all is well with he bean!!

GILMORE, YAY for OV and entering TWW! I hope that you will have a very sticky sticky bfp bean!!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## alaricsmom

Everything looks good with baby. He said I probably just pulled a muscle. My bp was a little elevated so he started me on some medication. I had major issues with bp during pregnancy with ds.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny I am really glad everything is ok hun :hugs:

First piece of jewellery completed. I have made some memorial earrings with healing Rose quartz. I plan to make a matching bracelet and necklace. Although I have used rose quartz I will give people the option of changing it to a birthstone of their EDD if they prefer. I have nabbed the first set of earrings as it only seems right to have something for sprout.


----------



## alaricsmom

Can you post a picture of them? I would love to see what you created. :)


----------



## Rachael1981

We need pictures Danielle!

Jenny, I'm pleased everything is ok :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks guys, will upload as soon as I figure out how to display them :-k


----------



## alaricsmom

Rachael, how are things going? Is your scan scheduled yet?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Would be lovely to hear an update Rachael!

As promised here you go guys

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/DSCF1203.jpg

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx289/FEISTYFIDGET/DSCF1199.jpg


----------



## alaricsmom

I love those. They are beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

They are totally beautiful....

Jenny, so glad that you and bean are ok... no stop all that heavy lifting!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

My Doctor told me that at this point in my pregnancy it would be difficult to hurt the baby by lifting. He said I could lift most of what I wanted, but I would more than likely pull a muscle or hurt me. Everything's changing and moving around so it's not like normal. I was wondering because I have to life 3 year old DS all the time.


----------



## Rachael1981

Love the earrings Danielle!

My scan is booked for next Friday - 14th October at 9.30am :D


----------



## alaricsmom

That's great!! I bet you are so anxious to see your precious little peanut! Scans are the best. I saw mine wiggling yesterday while I was getting the cramping checked out!


----------



## Rachael1981

I am excited, but also nervous they're going to tell me it's all my imagination and I'm not really pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Rachael :hugs: just try and be positive, picture that little bean wiggling at you!

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend, off to indulge in Maybe Baby, ice cream and cocktails :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

First Jewellery commission :dance: It isn't ttc related and is for a friend of a friend but hey at least someone like my work enough to purchase it! I am not charging for labour though :blush: They have requested a rosary and I love the challenge of it so offered to do it at cost (Although they are refusing for me to do it payment free but I will see how it turns out first). Who knows though it may get noticed when it is being worn and I may get a another referral :shrug:

How is everyone doing?

AFM mini meltdown earlier when I read through some of my posts from November last year, I was so confident we would be pregnant if not even had our baby by now :cry:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Waiting can be so tough. It took me two years to get pregnant with DS. I hope you get your baby soon. I'm rooting for you. :)

Congrats on selling your jewelry.


----------



## leylak

CD4 today. First clomid cycle, which was an HSG cycle as well, failed. This is second clomid cycle and I am hoping DH will not be out of town in my fertile period.


Feisty Fidget said:


> AFM mini meltdown earlier when I read through some of my posts from November last year, I was so confident we would be pregnant if not even had our baby by now :cry:

It took 5 cycles to conceive my first but it felt like ages. After the MC, I was worried if it would take another 5 months to conceive again. So silly of me :dohh: As time went by, at the beginning of every cycle I thought "I would have a sept. baby. But if I fall pg this cycle, I will have a winter/spring baby. Pregnancy will be difficult in winter with swollen feet, boots, heavy outfits etc. " silly silly silly :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

I still can't stop doing that its really not good


----------



## MrsMM24

LEYLAK, I hope DH is IN town during your fertile time!!! FXD!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I don't do it so much anymore as just so painful but then the fact that I have given up hope also makes me sad.

I know we will get there ladies! Amy you and I joined BnB at the same time and we have also been trying for pretty much the same amount of time which means we will fall pregnant at the same time ;)

Leylak I really hope your DH is in town during that fertile period hun :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Hopefully Danielle, i think you're ahead of me by a few days so I'm waiting to see that :bfp: come your way!


----------



## leylak

Thank you for your good wishes ladies! We learned that he will be staying with me for this month :happydance:
MM, as you started doing OPKs, it is getting more exciting for you! I am on dull CD5... I am using clomid on days 3-7 and will be seeing the dr for USG on CD11-12. We'll see the follicles and decide on which day to get the HCG shot. Then, probably I will start progesterone supplements and will spot anyway and AF will be here. I am not as hopeful as I used to be. I know that something is wrong but still, if it is meant to be, I want to be doing the best I can. DH is supposed to have his 3rd SA this week...


----------



## leylak

BTW, I am taking two figs a day. I am also taking ground black seeds with cinnamon and honey. They say it is also good for fertility when taken up until ovulation.


----------



## MrsMM24

LELAK, YAY! Happy he is staying. GL to DH at the SA this week! FXD! And yea, it is getting more exciting or anxious as I lead up to OV.... nerves will start setting in soon...

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies hope you are all well - sorry I've been MIA - just a bit all over the place xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: PINK!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma don't apologise hun it is perfectly normal :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Pink :hugs:
xx


----------



## gilmore85

Hope you are well pink :hugs:

The man that sits opposite me in the office is annoying me!! :gun: Hes got a cold and keeps coughing and not covering his mouth when he does so and also when he sneezes its goes everywhere :sick: so gross! and dont get me started on the mouth breathing!! i think PMT is kicking in


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, I think that you are PG!! :haha: Hoping Hard!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:

Amy could be the pregnancy PMT kicking in???? I was such a mare from about CD12 :blush: DH said I would be getting a slap if I wasn't pregnant as I was just so awful :haha:

Keeping it all crossed hun xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:
> 
> Amy could be the pregnancy PMT kicking in???? I was such a mare from about CD12 :blush: DH said I would be getting a slap if I wasn't pregnant as I was just so awful :haha:
> 
> Keeping it all crossed hun xxx

oh where does it show whos reading it ??

as for pregnancy PMT i can't help but be pessimistic when it comes to myself but you never know fx


----------



## gilmore85

doesnt matter i found it lol

and yay i've posted over 1,000 times and am now Chat Happy :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

<---- lurking (as you may have clocked me on the list reading the thread) :haha:

Thinking nice and happy pregnant thoughts for you all... sending you all some :dust: and hoping that this month is a special month for you guys! it would be awesome for some more of you to be pregnant soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Can I say that I am not that pleased with the new thread... But it will do, as long as I can chat with you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

I understand what you feel Mrs MM.. My main complaint (though I haven't raised one) is the squished screen! :(


----------



## gilmore85

i just miss the logo, i liked the butterfly


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey!! You caught me. :) I was laying in bed. DS was playing games right by me. I didn't want to get up. He doesn't want to be that close very often. The new layout looks weird on my phone. I'll get used to it, I just wish they would have told us.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I too miss the butterfly :cry:

Amy glad you are now officially chat happy! We are only about 2 days apart this cycle so who knows maybe we will both get a tiny magic bean ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:

It's always been there! :rofl:

I too miss the flutterby and don't like that it's squished :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: I am so dense, never noticed it before!


----------



## MrsMM24

Rachael1981 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:
> 
> It's always been there! :rofl:
> 
> I too miss the flutterby and don't like that it's squished :cry:Click to expand...

Sure has been... :haha:

I guess this is one of the changes that we can expect to the layout with the "changing of the guards" at BNB....


----------



## pink80

Rachael1981 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:
> 
> It's always been there! :rofl:
> 
> I too miss the flutterby and don't like that it's squished :cry:Click to expand...

I was going to be nice and not point it out - trust you :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

pink80 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny I see you reading the thread ;) Loving that you can see members currently viewing the thread in the new layout :dance:
> 
> It's always been there! :rofl:
> 
> I too miss the flutterby and don't like that it's squished :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to be nice and not point it out - trust you :haha:Click to expand...

:D


----------



## gilmore85

i never realised it was always there :dohh: i never normally scroll that far down


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Obviously I didn't either Amy :haha: How are you doing hun? Any Symoptoms?

Well have officially started my Halloween Costume, enjoying it immensely!


----------



## gilmore85

Just the usual sore breasts so not really holding out much hope, although this time i am massivly bloated


----------



## 4magpies

I deffo have PCOS girls, have to wait till my appointment in december now to see whats next. Sick of all the waiting. :(

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: MAG!! No worries, it is still possible to see a bfp soon! :hugs: 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Becca xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Becca, I'm sorry hun :hugs: Metformin is supposed to be really good, my buddy on here fell pregnant with it her second round.

Amy bloating is a good sign :thumbup:

I am not hopeful this cycle, just not feeling it :shrug: Not too upset though as I am supposed to be going to a spa the end of the month ;)


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Becca! xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

16 days Mummycat :dance: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well just to annoy me that little bit more the :witch: has put in an appearance 3 days early! Since coming off of the clomid my LP has been getting shorter by a day or so each cycle, this month is an all time low with just 26 days! Which means I either ovulated ridiculously early and we missed our chance or it stuck to 14 days but my LP has dropped to a good 14 days on clomid to 12! Any shorter and I know it is going to affect our chances even more.

I was planning on stress free ttc until the new year but now that my body has decided to throw a spanner in the works I am going to have to start BBT and OPK again :cry:

I am trying to find the positives in this and they are as follows;

1. Good chance I will have finished up by my trans-vag ultrasound on the 20th October
2. Can celebrate DH birthday on the 21st with some romantic bedding
3. I can enjoy my spa that me and a friend planned for the last week of October
4. I can go and buy that big bottle of malibu that I wanted to enjoy whilst off work and not panic about the 2ww trauma
5. I can enjoy London on the 29th without worrying about over-doing it

All in all I guess this isn't too bad of a month NOT to be pregnant :haha:

I guess I am going to have to monitor things and if my LP drops to 11 or below I will have to fess up to the GP that I have been ovulating naturally and ask for something (maybe progesterone :shrug:) to lengthen it. I have a sneaky suspicion I will be told that he can't prescribe anything as he isn't a specialist and I can't be referred for a year but who knows!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls.

Sorry about AF FF.

What ever they used on that scan yesterday has proper irritated my twinkle. Itchy!!! :(

I have to wait till Dec for my next appointment now. Thinking of ringing up and trying to get an earlier one!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Do it! They can only say no :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry Danielle :( :grr: @ the :witch:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Cat, she is in full hide and seek mode, buggers off or just tiny bits of spotting and until I start to get my hopes up and then bam full force. I am too wise for the monthly monster though ;) I am out, simples.

Well off to make a matching necklace for my earrings, it is almost our first year anniversary from our loss so would be nice to have a completed set before then.

Good Luck Amy :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

I have an earlier appointment! End of Nov instead of middle of Dec.

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:grr: bloody stupid :witch: 

Enjoy your jewellrey making! :thumbup:

Becca that's great news hun! Pity it's not any sooner but at least the call was worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Becca :dance: Glad you called them hun!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for an earlier appointment Becca :D


----------



## MrsMM24

FF, so sorry the witch flew in on you. But it is good you will be relaxed for the upcoming dates you mentioned.... :hugs:

Hi Ladies, I am finally feeling muuuuch better now, and can post. Since Thursday I have been out, out of work, on meds, etc. I am feeling good though, and SMEP got into effect yesterday....

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Sorry about the PCOS becca but so pleased you don't have to wait as long as first told

Danielle :hugs: hope you enjoy that bottle of malibu and can't wait to see the next pieces of jewellery

MrsM yay for SMEP :dance:

Well as for me think im on my way out temps started dropping slight rise today but think my body is just playing tricks on me


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, it is definitely draining to run all over town with the clinic and then with shipments to home, but, we are fully into SMEP now. Juuuust hoping OV goes as planned after being pretty sick.... FXD! 

How is everyone, how was your weekends/holidays?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well I am going to try mooncups this cycle!


----------



## alaricsmom

Rachael, while reading back through some posts I saw your updated profile picture. What a beautiful scan pic!!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Mooncups? Are they like softcups? :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yep! I am just going to go with the cheapest non absorbent brand and feed the little chaps with some conceive plus :haha:

Considering Vitex to sort out my LP and spotting issues as it is possible it could be progesterone related :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno if I should be doing anything TTC'y now.

I have thrush so thats this month out the window! :(

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Becca :hugs: Sorry if being a bit dense but how comes the thrush means you can't ttc? Is it the medication ? :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Don't really feel like DTD and I can't see it being a healthy environment for sperm anyway as it alters your PH and stuff!

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

ive looked into using softcups but they kinda freaked me out a little so im not ready for them yet lol

cramps started this morning so just playing the waiting game now


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy :hugs: Erm just looked at your chart and your temp is usually below the cover-line now! Those cramps could be uterus stretching! xxx

Oh Becca any chance it will clear before your fertile time?

I too am squeamish but figure if it works it is worth it! It seems logical that it would improve chances but know knows :shrug:

I now have to waste on of my holiday days this afternoon by going into work for three hours :cry: Wouldn't have minded so much if it was early but slap bang in the afternoon means nothing will get done today! Feel even worse as it means that DH has a wasted day of his holiday too :(


----------



## 4magpies

My fertile time is this week/weekend so I doubt it.

Prob a tiny chance to start with anyway. Just feel so lost at the moment.

xx


----------



## gilmore85

Becca :hugs: 

Danielle I've heard good things about them and it can't do any harm so its def worth a try

Just had a look back at my old charts and its looking very similar to my cycle in June so won't be getting my hopes up unless i go past 30 days


----------



## alaricsmom

Sorry about the thrush Becca. :hugs: I know the medicine won't hurt anything. My friend has had thrush her entire pregnancy and the dr keeps putting her on medication. Nothing will kill it for her. I understand not wanting to bd though. xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: 4MAGS I hope you get better soon!

FF, I am an advocate of SCs. I was skeptical, but have gotten my bfp in the past so I continue.... GL my only advice, is PRACTICE before the real show!

FXD GILMORE!!!

How you holding up ALARICS?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm great,thanks! Gender scan is in 7 days. I'm so anxious to know. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo please keep us posted Jenny! 

Good luck MrsM

Keeping it crossed it clears early Becca

Amy stalking with borrowed Pom Poms from Mummycat for you ;)


----------



## gilmore85

definately on the way out


----------



## MummyCat

:( Damn.... Amy I hope that's not the case :hugs:... those pom poms are waiting patiently for you ladies!! :hugs:

Good luck with Gender scan AlaricsMom! xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy I am sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well. :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

MrsM wow that is one big rise!! fx


----------



## alaricsmom

Sorry Amy. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, I know, I am a little skeptical of the spike. I mean, I was sick last week. But I totally have been better, no meds in days, etc... hmmm *curious*


----------



## gilmore85

wow im such an emotional wreck today I think everything has just got to me and I burst into tears on the bus this morning then again when I got into work :cry: but it does say alot that my own manager hasn't said anything to me but a manager from a different department called me to his office to ask if I was alright which just made me cry even more!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy :hugs: Anyway you can take some emotional time off of work? I don't think you have to explain exactly what is wrong if you don't want anyone knowing, I am sure your doctor would sign you off with medical related stress :hugs:

Well today is the day, fingers crossed I won't have to have my scan in the EPU as this close to the anniversary I don't think I could bear it :(


----------



## gilmore85

its not just TTC related alot of bitchiness in my office and i can only take so much it just got to me


----------



## gilmore85

must say im feeling a lot better now OH has been sending me really sweet emails bless him

are any of you ladies on facebook or twitter? If you want you can pm me your details and I'll add you


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE :hugs: 

AMY :hugs: I hope that your day gets better, bless OHs heart, he loves and knows his woman!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bitchiness! :growlmad: I hate working with a group of women as it seems that it is always inevitable bitchiness will occur and I hate getting drawn into it. As hard as it is you need to either ignore it or explode at them. If you explode it will either shock them into stopping or it may just fuel the bitchiness.

As predicted scan came back clear. I had a tiny speck of hope that my last two dodgy periods would be explained by a secret pregnancy (ridiculous I know) but obviously this isn't the case and my body is just being a pain in the arse!
The sonographer said that everything looked fine but a full report would be given to my GP next week. People are expecting me to be over-joyed about this good news and although I am relieved nothing major is wrong I am still upset that it is the only diagnostic test I can have until being referred to a FS next year and it hasn't revealed anything.

I pretty much know that we have unexplained fertility and with each unsuccessful month that passes I feel more confident that the Fertility diet may have a chance of working! I hate the thought of such a drastic life change (I am a proper comfort eater) but if it gives me a better hope of a healthy pregnancy then I guess I am willing to make the sacrifice even if it is just a slight increase in our chances.


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs:

I hate that you had a rough day Amy. I hope tomorrow is much better. I worked in a bank with ALL women when I was pregnant with DS. They were SO SO mean to me. I would just cry and cry at lunch but never let them know. Every time I had an appointment I would get griped out because they thought I didn't need to be leaving (even though I used my lunch breaks for them). 

So sorry you didn't get the answers you needed Danielle. I wish you the best of luck with your fertility diet. I know it will be hard, but if it works, it will be well worth it. :)


----------



## gilmore85

i've found so far that men are the worst here well i say men they are more like little boys!! Any way thats over now feeling much better today although i am getting my flu jab at work this afternoon and i hate injections my arm always swells up


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If you take some ibuprofen an hour before the jab it should help with swelling :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, hope your day gets better. Hope the pain wasn't too much when you got the flu shot. 

DANIELLE, sorry that you didn't get more plesant info at the appt. But I am confident that the fert diet will prove successful for you and we will be hearing you scream bfp soon. FXD!

ALARICS, how are you holding up Hun?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## gilmore85

Where is everyone its all gone quiet :shrug: Hope its a good sign and that everyone is busy :winkwink:

OH has got a new job so he now works normal days (well 10 - 6) and has all weekends off :happydance:

Hopefully we'll get somewhere now :thumbup:

I now await all your updates :coffee:


----------



## pink80

I'm still here :hi:

I just don't have anything to say really :shrug:

I'm still plodding along - pg test still showing a v.v.feint line - I know that means there is not much HCG, as they are 10mul tests but I don't know if my cycles can restart when I still have any HCG...

Amy - great news on OH's job :thumbup: xx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: hope your cycles restart soon for you, how are you feeling will you be trying straight away or are you having a break first?


----------



## pink80

I think I want to try again straight away or even ntnp - but I don't think my OH wants to - I guess we'll have the conversation when AF does arrive, so who knows :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, I am still here, it has gotten quiet in here though, not really a good sign for me, only quiet because I'm waiting.... I think I was the last post before you posted... :haha: Anyway, congrats to OH on new job! More BD time!!

PINK, keep GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm still here too!! Congrats on DH's new job! That's fantastic. :)

Good luck Pink. I hope OH wants to try again soon with you. :hugs:

Waiting is no fun MRSM. I hope it goes quickly for you. :)

AFM I had a gender scan today which was inconclusive due to my DR's machine being extremely old, so I'm going tonight and paying for a private scan. They have better machines. If they can't tell, they'll bring me back in for free. :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: I'm still here... sprinkling :dust: from afar! 

Thinking of you all...hope you get your result tonight AlaricsMom! :thumbup:


----------



## alaricsmom

We'll scheduling conflict with them. I go Saturday now. :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Jenny how annoying :hugs: Still Saturday wll be here before you know it!

Emma sending you :hugs: Always here is you need to talk hun xxx

Amy good news on the job front :thumbup:

Well mixed day today for me. We had a GP appointment today to discuss scan results and although he just advised me they were normal he did say that we have been accepted onto the FS list :dance:
On a slightly more bitter note I received a facebook message from an ex colleague advising she is expecting twins. I would be happy for her accept for the fact that she is a heavy drug user, her fiance is a complete and utter psycho and they are both in and out of trouble with the police and are both constantly doing stupid and ridiculous things. It just doesn't really seem fair that people like this can have babies when there are so many of us out who would be decent parents that can't.

On top of this just entering my fertile window and DH is off the idea of sex :wacko: I think that now he knows we are on the waiting list for a FS he doesn't see the point of trying even though I am still naturally ovulating.

Oh and my Nana has had a stroke so I am worried about her and constantly going back and forth to the hospital and arguing over her care with family members.

I am pretty confident that this month is not going to be our month :cry:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Sorry this has been a rough time for you.


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: Danielle so sorry about your Nana how is she doing? Hope your OH changes his mind dont count yourself out yet


----------



## pink80

Danielle sorry about your Nana :hugs: hope she gets better soon, great news about the FS xxx


----------



## pink80

Just reading back through the thread and noticed that Shelleney has had her baby :happydance: Congrats on your precious little girl :hugs: (can't see a journal to post in)

Is that our first from the winter babies??? Just need Baby P and Baby G to hurry up now...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Shelleney that is fantastic :dance: I wish you and your little baba all the best xxx

Thank you for the well wishes lovelies, my Nana is doing much better but we have been warned that she will be in hospital for some time :(

Well DH came round and surprised me this morning ;) Thought I would be brave and try a soft cup for the first time today - not good. It is in properly but has left me feeling crampy with a sore lower back :shrug:

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

JENNY, I can't wait for your scan Saturday! YAY!

DANIELLE, YAY for FS list acceptance! Nooo.. hopefully DH will come around again before OV. Sorry the SC was not favorable, did you practice before? :hugs: for you and your Nana, hope she continues to improve. It is so unfortunate that your co-worker hasn't decided to get herself together, but maybe the tiny blessings she and OH have will stir her int he right direction.

CONGRATS :happydance: SHELLENEY!!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: Danielle thinking of you today


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou ladies :)

Yes, my Winter Baby arrived 8 days early on 19/10/11 at 19.48, weighing 7lb 10.5oz.

Her name is Freya Bo, and she is beautiful :cloud9:

I am still here, cheering you all on from the sidelines. Good luck, and I hope you all get your baby dragons very soon....

xx


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Shelleney :dance:


----------



## MrsMM24

I am so happy all went well with DD SHELLENEY!

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

temps looking good mrsm does that make your chart triphasic(sp?) fx for you


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Shelleney :happydance:


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats Shelleney! :) 

:hugs: Danielle


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Shelleney! :hugs: 

Bubba G made his appearance last night... Joey will no doubt be round sometime soon to update you on details (don't want to steal her thunder!) but she's catching up on some sleep at the moment! 

It's officially my due date today! No clue how long Baby P is going to keep me waiting! but I'll opt for induction in 10 days time if we get there! (my folks are arriving soon from SA and I think making them wait one week of their holiday will be enough!)

Danielle... big hugs hun! :hugs: How's your Nana??? :flower:

Hope you're all okay! Thinking of you all often!


----------



## alaricsmom

I had my gender scan today. Baby GIRL Lyla was trying to be modest and crossing her legs, then covering up everything with the cord. She finally let us have a peek. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats hun! :flower: Lovely name too :cloud9:


----------



## alaricsmom

Thank you!! I bet you are about ready to get LO out! I know those last few weeks are so tiring. Do you know what you're having?


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... I'm ready now! Tired and uncomfortable... but all part of it! 

No idea what we're having! :D xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mummycat the surprise is going to be awesome! Well done you for having the will power to pull it off! :flower:

Amy thanks for the well wishes, was a very difficult day with having to work and doing a million things AND visiting my Nan. I am surprised that I didn't break down but in all honesty I am so mentally exhausted I just don't think I have it in me.

Jenny that is a beautiful name :cloud9:

Nan is doing better physically but mentally she is stuck on a ward with a lot of other patient's that do not possess their full mental faculties and it is really starting to impact on her :cry: I have to attend a family meeting later to discuss Nan's care and legal protocols. Not looking forward to it as she has 9 children, most who have a hidden agenda of their own involving inheritence etc. My cousin mainly cares for Nan with me for support but because we are grand-children we are going to be over-ridden by aunties and uncles that want what is going to benefit them rather then what is best for Nan.

With all the stress we haven't managed to dtd really in my fertile time, FF still hasn't confirmed ovulation (I think it was yesterday or today) so we will give a final push tonight (If I can) and hope for the best :wacko:

I have maybe 5% work bookings for next month which means I may have to look for an employed job whilst juggling a more heavy Nan schedule so all in all October succks!

Congratulations Joey :flower: xxx


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle

Lovely news Jenny :flower:

Congrats Joey :yipee:

AFM - nothing to update :(. Still getting very feint positives and very light bleeding on and off - so who know what is going on :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Emma :hugs: Mine took almost 6 weeks until I get back to normal x


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Joey!! :yipee:

Congrats on team pink, alaricsmom! :pink: and what a lovely name!

Happy due date Mummycat...hope you dont have to wait too much longer....

:hugs: Feisty and Pink :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, on CD36, FF indicated possible Triphastic, but that changed today... 

ALARICS, I looove LYLA's modesty... she is already gorgeous!

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## cajunbabe

Love the name Alarics! Congrats on Team pink!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers Cajun where did the time go???? Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Congrats on your girl Jenny, beautiful name as well

AFM: well temps have started to rise but no idea when I ovulated as we went to a Halloween party at OH brothers and slept there so I didnt take my temp on sunday morning, we managed to bd on sunday night but not sure if it was in time or not. 

As for the 'party' it was a disaster all they did was argue all night to the point where when we all settled to go to sleep they had a complete screaming match (complete with foul language) and his brother came through saying that he had had enough and couldn't cope with it any more, apparently they always argue and she gets very aggresive (he had a mark round his neck where she had grabbed him to try and drag him back into the bedroom). They have both been diagnosed with depression but she admitted to me that she hasn't started talking her tablets yet. This was when I was sitting on the doorstep with her trying to calm her down and stop her walking to her mams house, she also said that because they argue so much that their 3 month old son tends to sleep more at her mams than at home! I can't even blame it on the drink as nobody really drank that much, but come the morning it was like it had never happened it wasn't mentioned at all so I have no idea what is going to happen with them but when we got home we made sure to put fresh bedding on the spare bed just in case.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hun I am sorry you had a crap Halloween party, because there is a baby involved it must be even harder for you to process :hugs:

As for dtd in your fertile period try not to stress about it hun, if you have already ovulated you can't go back and change it - just dtd a few more times just in case :flower:

Well as predicted we are out! We only dtd twice this month, once 5 days before ovulation and once 2 days before ovulation, with all the hassle and stress that is going on I just couldn't find it within myself - yes I really want a baby but I really don't want it to be conceived in such an awful way when I am seriously forcing myself to just do it when my head is literally spinning with everything else. Apparently I am 3dpo today, because of my last two wacky cycles I have decided to carry on with BBT so that I can perhaps have a better insight into what is going on.


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Amy

Danielle I only did 2 days before when I got my BFP it doesn't mean your out :hugs: xx


----------



## gilmore85

Definately not out yet Danielle! :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, well we usually do it the day of or after ovulation so who knows! xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, you are not out yet, that is still some really good timing. You know the spermies live 2-5 days in good enviornment. You are very much in this!

Hi everyone, hope your weekend was lovely.

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keeping it all crossed MrsM xxx


----------



## pink80

FX'd MrsM xxx


----------



## gilmore85

FX MrsM eagerly awaiting your next update :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies! :wave: How are we all today?

UPDATE:_*SS 14DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Slightly losing hope, but STILL hopeful as no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. If I make it past today, my cycle is longer than last month. My LP however was 15days so I have one more day to beat that out. If I do, then I will test the next morning (Thursday.) Still not really much or anything that resembles past bfps, but not much resembling AF either. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It's not over until that monthly monster shows her face!

Nothing new to report here, I thought I had a possible implantation dip today but it turns out I mistakenly read a 7 for a 1 in my bleary sleep deprived state :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Man, I was hoping you were going to report implant as well... I have nothing to report really either...

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## pink80

I do that Danielle :dohh:

MrsM your chart looks really good!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Glad I'm not the only one Emma :haha:

MrsM you better let us know ASAP, this is getting tense!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

New Jewellery created!

Have a nosey at my journal to see my cycle tracker bracelets!


----------



## alaricsmom

I took a peek at your jewelry. They are pretty! I REALLY like the second one. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, I am going over to look as well.... I need something distracting... Calm my nerves, got anything????

Hi :hi: ALARICS, how are things??? Good to hear from you.

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*Stalk my chart!!!* Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

FX MrsM!! hope this is it for you.

Danielle, your jewellery is beautiful wish i had the patience to do something productive like that.

Jenny just realised your due date is mine and OH anniversary :thumbup:

AFM getting sore boobs and underarm already looks like its going to be a painful couple of weeks


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy your only 2 days behind me!

MrsM I really hope this is it hun :flower:

Jenny the second one is my favourite too!

AFM well felt really sick earlier with cramping but could be stress from all the hospital running about. Having to toilet train the pup from scratch as all the disruption with my Nan over the last few weeks has caused her to decide that it is okay to whizz wherever :wacko: Have ditched the puppy pads, re-installed the crate training and trying to persevere with her going outside - today hasn't been so bad with her actually, just hope it lasts!


----------



## gilmore85

see Danielle, we will be bump buddies :haha:

i did make up my temp for sunday though as it wasn't showing me as ovulating without it and I know I have

I'm off to my sisters tomorrow as she has bought some fireworks for Bonfire night and my mam has said she is bringing some wine for us to drink so I'm gonna have to come up with some excuses :wacko:

whats everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## MrsMM24

Doesn't look like this is it for me GILMORE, going to have to be strange occurance to get a BFP this cycle. As for you, the soreness sounds extra promising.... GL FXD! :dust:

DANIELLE, I hope you are feeling better. I bet that dog training will be a headache as well, but you can do it. How is Nan? I know that that was a very stressful time for you...

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM I still think your chart looks hopeful! Sorry about the bfn but it doesn't mean your out until that evil :witch: shows up!

Amy that would be awesome! :flower:

Well I had slight cramping on my left side earlier and yes the thought of implantation cramping did cross my mind, trying to keep positive but not too hopeful if you know what I mean. As for my Nan we have found out she is going to need 24 7 care which is really frustrating as when your chatting to her she seems fairly normal accept a little bit more confused. It is heart breaking seeing her this way :cry:

The pup is doing well, really pleased with how quickly she is picking it all up! Just hoping she doesn't stop once she gets bored :haha:

Off out to dinner tonight to celebrate my Nan-in laws 90th birthday!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still in there MrsM :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: MrsM heres to December!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh MrsM I'm sorry hun :hugs: You must have updated after I wrote my last post, I wasn't being insensitive :flower:

Amy how are you doing hun?

Well 10DPO and as I experienced my first symptom at 10DPO the time I fell pregnant I am not hopeful for this cycle - oh well onto the clomid!


----------



## gilmore85

Sore, still got a week to go so think its more from af on its way than being pregnant


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You never know hun xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks Ladies!!! I thought I was in too!

No worries DANIELLE, I know you weren't!

How are you ladies holding up in here, I am going chart stalking in a couple of minutes....

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Not much to report at the minute still just waiting although per usual not too hopeful i just think why should this month be any different, we're going to book appointments with the docs after the new year as we will be heading towards 2 years TTC.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pink80

Amy - your temps are going up, you just never know what might happen... :hugs:

AFM - I'm not doing too bad - still waiting for AF to return after my ERPC. My Temp has been up over the last 2 days, so not sure if I ov'd or not, I guess I'll find out in the next couple of days :shrug:

Although my OH told me last night that he doesn't want to try again for a while, so not sure where I belong at the moment :cry:

I've got my gynae appt next friday (18th) to talk about my PCOS, I'm not really sure what I should be asking for or about...

Any ideas anyone..?


----------



## MrsMM24

AMY, those temps are staying up and already looking different than other charts that are overlayed. Head up hun, FXD! :dust:

PINK, so sorry that you don't know where you belong, I know you fit in here however, so no worries.... :hugs:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma I would firstly find out if your condition is causing your losses and what can be done about it. Then ask what the best way to proceed with your ttc journey would be.

As for your OH I would say that he is probably just saying it in a knee jerk reaction right now as he is scared you are both going to get hurt again and understandably he is trying to protect you. I know it is hard but try to focus on just the two of you for a bit, maybe book a short break away or even do more stuff like going on long walks together etc. He will come round.

Amy looking good hun! Keeping it all crossed!

Well spotting has continued so she should be here tomorrow :(


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle I didn't realise you had started spotting so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yep, temperature has dropped by .05 today which is the lowest it has been past ovulation so I am expecting full :witch: by later today or tomorrow.


----------



## pink80

FF has marked ov - I'm 3 dpo. At least that gives me an idea of when af should arrive xx

Sorry about the spotting Danielle xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Grrr evil :witch:

Sorry to all she's gotten :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Looks like im next on the hit list, horrible migraine today which i normally get just before af so def not too hopeful


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( Not out yet Amy :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

true im not out until af turns but the signs are there, you'll not get another update from me until Monday as I am on a long weekend now as its OH birthday tomorrow hope you all have lovely weekends


----------



## pink80

Enjoy your weekend Amy :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Enjoy your weekend Amy! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, AF is almost outta here, so I hope that I have held her off from you all long enough... 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well she is here in full crampy force! Onto the clomid cycle, I WILL be getting a Christmas :bfp: :dance:


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Danielle sorry she showed her horrible ugly face :grr:

Bring on the clomid cycle...... :yipee:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with the Clomid DANIELLE, sounding like you are on your way to a great Christmas gift!!! Sorry AF slipped in! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We all deserve that awesome Christmas gift!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for a clomid cycle and hopefully you'll all get an amazing Christmas gift :dust:


----------



## Razcox

hey ladies! Been away for a while but hope you dont mind me coming back to update you all. Got a BFP this morning so now a 4ww begins until i can find out if this is going to be a viable one or not.


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations FX this one will be viable xx :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Razcox said:


> hey ladies! Been away for a while but hope you dont mind me coming back to update you all. Got a BFP this morning so now a 4ww begins until i can find out if this is going to be a viable one or not.

:happydance: Congrats honey, I hope this is your forever baby. The 4ww will be hardest of all :hugs: please keep us updated!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all will keep everyone informed. Just trying to decide where to go from here and if i need to ring the recurrent MC people/EPU or the doctors . . .


----------



## pink80

Congrats Hunny - I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

If it was me I would contact both and see what they say 

Hope this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats!! :) praying this baby sticks.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congratulations hun, I am really hoping this is a super sticky one :dance:

I'm with Emma, I would ring both and see what they say xxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all will ring the doctors tomorrow and see what they say and take it from there i guess. Going to ASDA tonight to get a digi test or two


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

I think it is a good idea to get an appt with the recurr MC docs as soon as you can Hun!!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

:dust: FX'd this is a viable pregnancy and your Rainbow Razcox! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wowsers Rachael, 17 weeks! Where on earth has the time gone???


----------



## Rachael1981

Feisty Fidget said:


> Wowsers Rachael, 17 weeks! Where on earth has the time gone???

I don't know, I was asking the same question myself earlier :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Have you found that first tri dragged and now second is rushing by? How is it all going? x


----------



## Rachael1981

1st tri didn't really drag to be honest! Think it's flying by as I've been occupied with work and stuff!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Razcox!
Really hope this is your forever baby!
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Soon we will have a new addition in the thread RACHAEL, YAY!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Razcox

Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd ladies!


----------



## alaricsmom

Are you feeling kicks yet Rachael? They're the best!!

Good luck ladies! Fingers x'd for you all!


----------



## Rachael1981

Feeling flutters and popping which are gradually getting stronger!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for movement! :dance:


----------



## alaricsmom

Awesome! It just keeps getting better. Everyone says they get so uncomfortable later on when the baby kicks really strong, but I loved it. Soon OH will be able to feel the kicks with you.


----------



## gilmore85

Sounds amazing ladies! Can't believe how far along you both are already!


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesome, flutters, kicks, the joys of the 2nd Trimester RACH and ALARICS!!!! :flowers: I cannot wait!!!

DANIELLE, how are you today?

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Stressed! Were about £400 short on bills this month and car tax is also due on the 30th :cry: Not good right before Christmas!

Hopefully I will get a :bfp: to cheer us up!

Have decided to mimic the bedding schedule from our only lucky month and fingers crossed it will work!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck feisty!

I can't wait for proper kicks so OH can feel them too! Also can't wait to find out if baby is Pink or Blue so I can go shopping :rofl: 3 weeks on Friday :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo wish there was a like button Rachael ;)

Have told myself I will not buy a single item for baba this time round until at least 15 weeks! Way too painful having to store gorgeous little shoes and outfits if things don't go according to plan!

Well have just had a morning weigh in and I have lost 2.5lbs :dance: I know that most of this is post period weight BUT it is a step in the right direction! I did attempt to do a workout this morning but failed miserably due to lack of motivation :wacko: I will walk the dog later and walk over to the hospital so that will be some exercise at least! I am also working all day tomorrow and Monday rushing round a surgery so that should also help! I hope to lose the weight by 14th December, I know there isn't a lot to lose but it isn't anything to do with TTC more to enable me to splure guilt free over Christmas ;)


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats on the gender scan Rachael! Do you any feelings about what it is?

Great job on the weight loss Danielle. :)


----------



## Razcox

Well done on the weight loss! Was meant to be back on the diet bandwagon as of monday but thats been put on the back burner now. Just trying to eat healthy so i dont put on any weight i dont need to.

The guy next to me at work keeps bringing in cheese and pickle sandwhichs for lunch and the smell of the pickle is AWFUL and making me feel sick :nope: Just wanted to share as i cant tell him that!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww no! Super nose and morning sickness kicking in then ;)


----------



## Razcox

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww no! Super nose and morning sickness kicking in then ;)

Yep but i never seem to get proper MS, i just feel queasy and hungover. But got a nose like a lab as soon as the hormones start kicking in!


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW RAZ, sounds like that is going to cause you to tell him sooner rather than later that the smell is killin you!! GL!

DANIELLE, CONGRATS on the weight loss. Do you use myfitnesspal.com? I have been on there for a little over a year, there are quite a few BNB girls on there as a matter of fact. You should try it.... Keep up the good work.

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks for that MrsM, I haven't used it before but will definitely look into it!

I have gone on two walks today, one to the post office and one to the hospital. The dog didn't get walked as I ran out of time but I feel that I have at least got some exercise.

Working all day tomorrow and monday :( Not looking forward to it but we desperately need the cash!

Enjoy your Thanksgiving celebrations MrsM xxx


----------



## pink80

I use MyFitnessPal too - it's great :thumbup:

Glad to hear you're feeling queasy Razcox :haha:

Enjoy thanksgiving Mrs M x

AFM - had my hospital appointment today, update in my journal, and it seemed fairly positive better than I expected. Hoping that we can move on soon and start TTC again.


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, just took a peek, I hope that youw ill be moving forward with TTC soon as well!!!

DANIELLE, if you join, my screen name is maiaj! GL!

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Emma glad that you got some much needed answers hun :hugs:

Day from hell is finally over and I am off to drown my sorrows in Malibu whilst knitting, I am hard-core!


----------



## Faythe

Room for another? :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Always! Welcome to the group Faythe :dance: There are only a handful of us still ttc left so you will be a welcome addition! x


----------



## Faythe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Always! Welcome to the group Faythe :dance: There are only a handful of us still ttc left so you will be a welcome addition! x

Phew! :flower:

Just a little about me - I'm 24 and DF is 30 (31 next week, bless him!) and we've been TTC our first for just over a year. Recently been using a CBFM but not getting peaks on it so now trying OPK's and hoping that my body is actually working.

Other than that I have a moonstone that I wear (usually tucked in my bra) that one of my lovely TTC buddies (now got a BFP) sent me :kiss:

How's everyone today? x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well we are gearing up for ovulation (currently CD10) and I have the task of seducing DH tonight as desperately trying to mirror bedding schedule from my only successful cycle. Shouldn't usually be a problem but the clomid has made me super Biatch today (see Journal) so not sure if he is going to be in the mood - I unfortunately know that if I get turned down by him I may literally explode in anger :blush: Not good!


----------



## Faythe

Haha have you got the rage? Tell him he has no choice in the matter! :haha:

I'm on CD9 and not a sniff off an OPK getting dark. The lines from yesterday and today and barely visable so I'm just waiting to see how they progress this cycle and if I do actually ovulate!

Does Clomid give you mood swings, then? :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: If I told DH he had to then he would possibly not be able to :haha:

I am forgoing the OPK this cycle and just relying on BBT to confirm ovulation.

The clomid has given me manic moodswings! One minute I am so happy I could actually weep and the next I am so upset I could just break down. Usually I just feel angry and frustrated though :blush:


----------



## Faythe

You could just drag him into the bedroom and work your magic? :winkwink:

He can be your sub for the night :haha:

Oh gosh! I didn't realise it could make your mood a bit mad. I hope he doesn't put up too much of a fight tonight and GL! :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Green light ;)


----------



## Faythe

Wooo! Got everything crossed for you hon :hugs:

I've managed to lose another 4lbs this week so am really pleased :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well done on the weight loss hun that is awesome!

Well have gone down with a cold AND got caught speeding today :( Not a happy day :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not good :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Thank you!

Oh no - what did you get caught doing? DF got caught doing 73 in a 60 and got 3 points.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think I was doing 37 in a 30 zone and it was by a traffic cop with a gun. Although I don't condone speeding I was a bit peeved as it was 9.30am on a Sunday morning so roads were dead and they parked right at the top of a hill knowing that it takes a few seconds for the car to slow down after it naturally speeds up once the inertia of the hill has levelled out :growlmad: Obviously my local police force need some money :wacko:

I would rather pay a fine and do the course then accept the points. It just makes me so mad that the people that regularly drive whilst on their phone, do 40 in a 30 zone and over-take when they shouldn't never get caught!


----------



## Faythe

It's sods law hun. Takes the mick really and you'd think they'd just have a quiet word rather than anything else :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, yay for that Green light! FXD!:dust:

Welcome FAYTHE!!! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donationations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Faythe

Thank you.

CD12 and my OPK's are still super faint :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Keep at it hun, they will soon darken!

Well CD12 today and I am worried I may have ovulated early. We still have our bases covered :sex: wise but I just have it in my head that sticking to the same bedding schedule as August 2010 will bring us that :bfp: Completely know it is irrational but I just can't help it :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Faythe said:


> Thank you.
> 
> CD12 and my OPK's are still super faint :wacko:

Sorry CD11 and CD12 is today - but still super faint.


----------



## Faythe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Keep at it hun, they will soon darken!
> 
> Well CD12 today and I am worried I may have ovulated early. We still have our bases covered :sex: wise but I just have it in my head that sticking to the same bedding schedule as August 2010 will bring us that :bfp: Completely know it is irrational but I just can't help it :wacko:


It's not irrational hon. Keep hold of that thought and keep smiling :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey ladies! I hope all is well. I had a sonogram today to measure everything with the baby and check the progress. It turns out that, I am team blue. I paid an arm and a leg to find out early what I was having, and they were wrong. We're excited, it was just a big shock. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FAYTHE, it's ok, OV is approaching, they will darken. BD to cover your fertile bases. :dust:

FF, I think that is a good plan, not crazy at all... keep at it! :dust:

ALARICS, that is sooo awesome! Oh no for paying and they end up being wrong, but now you know... awesome :flower:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## shelleney

Alaricsmom! wow, thats shocking that you paid all that money and they were wrong!
But congrats on Team Blue! Does he have a name, now that he's not Lyla?!
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

You could always go with Lyle ;)


----------



## Faythe

That's what we're doing to cover all bases :haha::haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe good job on the base covering :thumbup:

Need to seduce the hubby tonight and it actually looks like I may be in with a chance! I am getting a :bfp: before Christmas!


----------



## Faythe

Good PMA - That's what we like to see. Just give him the 'come hither' look :winkwink:


----------



## alaricsmom

We don't have a name yet. I love the name Liam, but DH doesn't so much like it. He did say during the sonogram that I may get my Liam after all. I felt horrible because when the lady said boy I started crying. I couldn't stop. I know it was 99% hormones...haha. The sonogram technician sure did get a good laugh out of me. I'm so excited to have another boy, I had just bought tons of clothes already and fabric for the bedding. It can't be returned because it had to be cut for me to buy it. I'm happy now. I took back some clothes and bought a few boy items. DS is a little confused as he's only three and we've been telling him for almost a month now that this was a girl and her name was Lyla. He doesn't like that he won't have Lyla anymore.


----------



## pink80

Welcome Faythe :hi:

Hope you ladies are well xx

Loving the PMA Danielle :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

royally messed up on the schedule I was supposed to bed CD13 but accidentally bedded CD12 instead Trying not to get too disheartened about it but I really had it in my head that an exact mirror of bedding schedule from our lucky month would result in Oh well, still have the chance to bed CD15.

Lost another 1.5lbs though :dance:


----------



## pink80

Well done on the weightless :thumbup:

When are you due to ov?


----------



## MrsMM24

Good job with the weight loss!! Keep up all the good work.

Don't worry, one small change in the schedule, will just make you make sure to follow the schedule better from here out. I think all is still going to produce that BFP for Christmas!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Faythe

Feisty Fidget said:


> royally messed up on the schedule I was supposed to bed CD13 but accidentally bedded CD12 instead Trying not to get too disheartened about it but I really had it in my head that an exact mirror of bedding schedule from our lucky month would result in Oh well, still have the chance to bed CD15.
> 
> Lost another 1.5lbs though :dance:

Well done on the loss! What's your goal?

CD13 and still my OPK's are virtually invisible :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Trying to get down to 117lbs before the 21st December so that I can splurge over Christmas :blush: Due to my curves I always find it difficult to keep me weight below 119lbs but I usually make an extra special effort at this time of year ;)

I usually ovulate CD17 with clomid so I know we still have a while to go yet!

Faythe when do you usually ovulate? x


----------



## Faythe

I have no idea and don't even know if I do. Which is why I'm using OPK's as I couldn't get a peak on my CBFM :(

How tall are you hon?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am wee at only 5ft and half an inch :flower: BUT I know from the wrist calculator thingy that my skeletal frame is classed as Medium so I have long given up the hope of ever being a stick :haha:

Are you using BBT hun? The only reason I ask is that DH and I wasted 6 months ttc last year and it turned out I wasn't ovulating :dohh: BBT confirms that you ovulate so is very handy for keeping track!


----------



## Faythe

Is that using a thermometer? If so, no I don't.

Worth temping next month to confirm what I already suspect?

Awww I feel like a giant at 5'5 hehe!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Definitely worth temping as you have been trying for so long you can take your 'evidence' to the GP and get the ball rolling!


----------



## Faythe

Jeez there's so many thermometers out there :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

A cheap one will be fine, you just need to make sure that it displays to point two decimal places ie 34.65 as most only display 34.6 which is no good for BBT. Hope this helps!


----------



## Faythe

OK that helps me out alot! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## pink80

I got mine from Boots :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

i brought mine online for about £3, its a baby mad one :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I got mine from ebay :thumbup:

Well back from fertility appointment, we were advised to allow a minimum of 2 hours so we paid out a small fortune for 3 hours in the car park and was back after 30 minutes :(

I tried giving her my cycle dates (the letter requested I bring them along) but she said it wasn't needed :shrug: Apparently DH SA wasn't as okay as we were told by his GP and so she has requested another one. I have to be booked in for a HSG and once it is confirmed that I have no blockages she will look at the different medications to keep me ovulating. I was told by the GP that the NICE guidelines state that using clomid for anything over 12 cycles dramatically increases the risk of cancer whereas she has said that based on her clinical assessment it is fine :wacko: If no joy with the clomid I will be prescribed injectables (presumably the same used for IVF? :shrug:)

She was very to the point and although nice she didn't offer me any assurances. I know I shouldn't expect to be mollycoddled but lots of ladies say that their FS are wonderful and tell them that they will do everything medically possible to ensure they will be parents. I am trying to focus on the fact that I have my HSG procedure scheduled but I can't help but worry that she is going to fob us off with the clomid if the HSG comes back clear.


----------



## Razcox

Sorry the FS was a bit blunt and not over helpful Feisty Fidget :hug: its the nature of the NHS that it varies HUGELY depending on where you are the level or care you get. My FS (not the MC people) wasnt over nice either and was a pain to get hold of. Despite lots of phone calls i have not heard a word about DH SA test, my scans or blood tests done at the end of July and the waiting list for IVF. As it happens i am now pregnant again but thats beside the point, its just rude for them not to return a phone call.

I sometimes wonder what would happen if we were suddenly willing to pay, i bet then it would be a whole different story


----------



## pink80

Danielle - I'm sorry she wasn't as helpful as you had hoped :hugs:

I would say that there are some positives to take from it - if there is a problem with hubbys SA then she will may well have ways of treating it and it's better to know than to go on thinking that it's ok.

Many woman fall pregnant straight after a HSG, it must clear the way for the :spermy: to get through :shrug:

With regards to the clomid - I think the NICE guidelines aren't very clear
https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG011fullguideline.pdf (pg 58)
It does say about 12 cycles on it can increase the chances of cancer - but I'm not entirely sure if that means 12 consecutive cycles or 12 total. It does tell you what the study was though, so you can do your own research.
But if you are not happy with the taking it for more than 12 months - then you need to make that very clear to her, explaining why.

You will get there hunny - some of us just need to go on a long difficult journey to get there :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. I'm sure that was a bummer.


----------



## Faythe

Oh FF :hugs:

I hope you get the all clear and that your FS is a bit more helpful!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Razcox you are so right hun, money would surely make them a bit more helpful!

Emma I too am hoping that the HSG may clear the way, and fingers crossed if there is a problem with DH SA then it is slight and easily fixed.

I will look into the clomid causing cancer thing before my next appointment with her and decide what I want to do. Yes having a baby may seem the most important thing right now but fast forward to 15 years or so and do I really want to be diagnosed with something that could have possibly been avoided. Also although the clomid obviously works for me it hasn't for the last 8 rounds so is it worth exposing myself when it could be pointless :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Do you girls think this OPK is getting close to being positive? The line is actually a thick line, just darker on the left side.
 



Attached Files:







OPK16.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calebs_mommi

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting on a forum. I can definitely use the support of people going through the same thing I am. I want to remain hopeful but the journey is so heartbreaking.

My name is Stephanie. I am 29 years old. I have an incredible 9 y/o son, Caleb and an equally incredible step-son named Darren. I have been TTC for a little over 2 years now. We started our journey with Clomid because I was not ovulating. This came as a huge surprise to me! We went through 4 cycles all resulting in NO ovulation. ](*,)

The doc then decided to try Femara. I ovulated!! So exciting. Then we find out that my sweet husband has VERY low count, low motility, and 0 morphology. Not good. We where then referred to our RE.

He continued us on Femara, still BFN x . He then ordered my ovaries rest for at least two months. I just did my day 3 labs and the results were actually pretty good. My FSH was 5.7 (yippee).

We have a meeting with our RE on December 6th to discuss moving forward with IVF in January. Scary but sooooo exciting.

I hope that wasn't too long winded. I am excited to get to know you ladies :wave:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe it is possible that you are due to ovulate within the next few days or you have just ovulated and your surge is coming down. OPKs are a nightmare because they offer you such a limited time in which to test for a positive :wacko: Keep at the bedding and invest in that thermometer :thumbup:

CalebsMommi welcome to the group hun :wave: Long introductions are always good as it means that we get a real understanding of your journey so far :flower: Are they going to treat your DH or just move to IVF?

Well crap news continues as bike was stolen last night :cry: I am more annoyed over the fact that I was planning to fix it up today as need it as a cheap mode of transport right now!


----------



## Faythe

I did another OPK at 4pm after holding my wee for 2 hours and the line is lighter so I may have missed my window?

Oh no! That's awful! Do you have contents insurance as it may be covered?


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorrry you're having a crap time Danielle. Fayth, I would definitely temp. I striggled with OPK's and never got a peak on the CBFM but thanks to temping I knew I WAS ovulating.

Welcome to the thread CalebsMommi :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? I'm doing good, slowly getting there with baby's nursery and just under 2 weeks until our 20 week scan and hopefully we can find out if baby is pink or blue :)


----------



## Faythe

Welcome Calebs Mommi :flower:

Danielle, I think you might be right. These are my OPK's from today. Notice how they last two are really faint (I've tweaked to make it easier to see as IRL they're easier to see!)

Me thinks I might have missed my window :dohh:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/OPK16Progression-1.jpg

Thanks Rachel. I'm going to temp for the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Danielle I'm sorry for your string of crap news lately! I really hope you get some great news soon! :hugs: 

Congrats on the BFP Razcox!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Keeping everythign crossed for a viable pregnancy!!! :hugs:

So news from us is that our :yellow: bump turned :pink: Elizabeth Rose arrived 11 days late on the 9/11/11 at 9:47pm weighing 7lbs 4oz. Here's a link to some pics I took of her last week, should you wish to see. 

Hope you are all well... fingers crossed for some more BFP's! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

Welcome calebs_mommi!

So sorry about your bike getting stolen. That's no fun. 

Rachael, do you have any guesses on which team you will be on? That will be one exciting day for you!!

Your baby girl is absolutely beautiful, Mummycat!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! I just read about your gender scan mix up! How frustrating that they got it wrong... can you just imagine if that was your last scan?? You'd have had a rather large surprise at the birth!! 

I'd love to know (if you don't mind) the meaning behind your boy's names? Alaric and Elam.. they're lovely names and very different to names I normally come across.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cath Elizabeth is gorgeous and I love the avatar pic with Lottie holding Elizabeth! Is Lottie short for Charlotte? Because I love traditional names :cloud9: I think there is something beautiful about having a mix of original and modern which may be why we settled years ago on Nate and Eleanor :haha:

No contents insurance so can't even claim :cry: Was going to buy a lottery ticket yesterday as figured we deserved some good news but totally forgot :dohh:

Nana is coming home today :dance:


----------



## Faythe

Those theiving scum bags will get what's coming to them! Grrrr I hate people like that. They don't even think how thefts affect people :growlmad:

Are you able to get another? I think Halfords and Evans Cycles are doing some good deals at the moment.


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Cath Elizabeth is gorgeous and I love the avatar pic with Lottie holding Elizabeth! Is Lottie short for Charlotte? Because I love traditional names :cloud9: I think there is something beautiful about having a mix of original and modern which may be why we settled years ago on Nate and Eleanor :haha:
> 
> No contents insurance so can't even claim :cry: Was going to buy a lottery ticket yesterday as figured we deserved some good news but totally forgot :dohh:
> 
> Nana is coming home today :dance:


Thank you!! :) The avatar pic is from our Christmas card shoot I did.
here's the result (see below)... and yes... I did put Elizabeth in a stocking! :D poor child! :haha:

Yep... I now have a Charlotte and Elizabeth... nicknames are Lottie and Lizzie which I love and think are cute for when they're little but as they grow up, they have nice traditional names! Their full names are Charlotte Marion Pound and Elizabeth Rose Pound (Middle names are after my maternal and paternal Grandmothers)

I love the names Nate and Eleanor :cloud9: Lovely!!! :thumbup:

I'm so sorry about the bike! :( That really sucks!! BUT fab news that Nana's coming home! :dance:

https://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv192/katypound/Christmascard2011.jpg


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Mummycat! :happydance:

And the photos of Lottie and Lizzie are gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## Faythe

Congrats mummycat!

Gorgeous avatar and lovely names! :cloud9: xx

I've picked two names for girls that I like, if we do have a girl when we get our BFP.

Anyone else been pro-active like me? :haha::blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 

Faythe... I always had a list of favourite baby names... since before we were married (4 years now) and long before TTCing! :) Then sadly (not really)... all our family had boys and a couple of them used our favourite names - Matthew and Daniel :dohh: so luckily we've had girls! :haha:

Keeping everything crossed that those BFP's are just around the corner! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Cath your photo's are gorgeous! Business will be booming with cuties like that to sell it ;)

Faythe I don't even have two pound coins to rub together at the moment so a new bike is out of the question :( I am currently eyeing a few very cheap (under £10) bikes up on ebay. Yes they are rusty and not so great cosmetically but it is wheels!


----------



## Faythe

That sucks :(

I know how you feel, though.

Good luck with eBay! You can always find a bargain gem on there :thumbup:


----------



## alaricsmom

MummyCat said:


> Thanks hun! I just read about your gender scan mix up! How frustrating that they got it wrong... can you just imagine if that was your last scan?? You'd have had a rather large surprise at the birth!!
> 
> I'd love to know (if you don't mind) the meaning behind your boy's names? Alaric and Elam.. they're lovely names and very different to names I normally come across.

Thank you!! I love different names. There were several kids I went to school with that had my name. It made it confusing at times. 

I bought a baby name book right after DH and I got married. I picked out Alaric the first day I had the book. His name means leader of all. DH did NOT like the name at first, but I said it repeatedly until he became fond of it. :)

When we started trying for number 2, I picked out Liam for a boy. DH once again did not like the name I chose. I found Elam in my baby name book and liked it because it's so similar. It means forever and eternal. We both agreed on this name. 

I also liked Cullen and Emmet, but with the popularity of Twilight now I didn't want people to think I named my child after the movie. haha Sorry for the long explanation. :)


----------



## MummyCat

That's lovely hun! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: The meanings are brilliant!!!

I completely understand what you mean about Twilight, one of my favourite boys names is Edward. (Again with the traditional) but we'd have Robert as the middle name (after hubby's Dad) and our surname is Pound... so Edward Robert Pound is very close to Edward (played by Robert Pattinson)! Meh! I haven't watched all the films, but I have read the books. So I'm not exactly a die hard fan... I waited till the first two films came out on TV to watch them... but still... people will assume I am if I name my son that! :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Our second boys name is actually Edward :blush: Not because of Twilight (although I am a die hard fan :haha:) but because DH wanted Eddie so we compromised with Edward.


----------



## gilmore85

Hi ladies I'm back sorry I've been MIA for the past week but had some time off work, not much to report but FF thinks im 3DPO which was a surprise

Welcome to the new ladies and Congrats to the new arrival so cute!


----------



## MummyCat

Feisty Fidget said:


> Our second boys name is actually Edward :blush: Not because of Twilight (although I am a die hard fan :haha:) but because DH wanted Eddie so we compromised with Edward.

LOL... it's a great name! Very strong :thumbup: PS.. your compromise is perfect. I'm very much looking forward to seeing Eclipse and Breaking Dawn... but I'll be patient and wait till they come out on Sky... I have a long wait! :haha: 



gilmore85 said:


> Hi ladies I'm back sorry I've been MIA for the past week but had some time off work, not much to report but FF thinks im 3DPO which was a surprise
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies and Congrats to the new arrival so cute!

Thank you and fingers crossed you've caught the egg!!! :dust:


----------



## Faythe

Not feeling positive about this cycle. CD18 and have watery CM that's a bit brown tinged so think this might be another 22 day cycle :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Faythe sorry hun :hugs:

I am determined to be confident for this cycle!


----------



## gilmore85

me too although if af turns up again I am avoiding fb until after the new year picture overload would be too much me thinks lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Amy!

I went to see Breaking Dawn today by myself :rofl: LOVED IT :D

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## MrsMM24

I got my thermometor from Walmart! :flower:

Hope everyone that celecrated Thanksgiving had a wonderful one!

Sorry that your news wasn't favorable DANIELLE, and about the bike, seems your terrible week is looking up though as Nana is heading home! GL

:wave: welcome CALEBS!!! GL FXD! :dust:

FAYTHE, keep the faith, anything is possible during these times.... :dust:

MUMMYCAT, ELIZABETH is beautiful! CONGRATS!

GL GILMORE!!! :dust: I'm TWW'in too!:dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael I went when it first came out and it was awesome :thumbup:

Amy sounds like a very good plan!

MrsM good luck hun!

Would like to say that our luck is changing but we got a letter through today from the property management company stating that they have decided no pets are now allowed - we can apply to keep Boo but it doesn't look promising. We own our flat so am gutted :( We will be moving as just can't bare to part with her and the property management have had £440 out of us alone this month in clamping and false bills :( So kind of scared to stay here as they are nothing but money grabbers.


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: Danielle just not what you need right now

Well as for me not got too much hope this time round as FF can't make up its mind as to when or if I ovulated as it changed its mind again this morning :grr:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah Amy it's doing the same to me :wacko: going to dtd one final time tonight just in-case!


----------



## Rachael1981

Silly FF :wacko:

Can't believe that although you own your flat you're no longer allowed pets :wacko:

I could maybe understand not having a larger breed of dog, but a chihuaha is tiny :shock:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi RACH! :wave:

GILMORE, that is crazy, mine did that too, but once, hoping it won't do it more. :dust:

DANIELLE, good job covering the bases, I wish I could do that.... :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

The annoying thing though is that we were hoping to have a once in a lifetime trip to Japan next year but now that isn't going to be possible as we will have to save money for a new deposit. Our property had 45% of the fee funded by the government meaning that our new flat is going to be a huuuuuge step down as we can only get a tiny mortgage :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Could I please beg someone to look at my chart? FF is being an arse and wont plot my crosshairs, I think I ovulated Saturday but they obviously don't agree :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2


----------



## leylak

I think you def ovulated but which day I cannot tell. You may be right that it happened on saturday telling by the other signs like CM. There are some high pre ov. temps which may be confusing FF. Why don't you add some dummy temps for the following days to see if FF makes up its mind? But don't worry hun, you seem to be well covered whichever day ov has occurred.:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

i think definately saturday or sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower: Glad to see I am not the only one thinking that it was the weekend :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well Amy and Leylak looks like we were all right, just removed the temperate from Tuesday 22nd and my cross hairs were plotted at Saturday :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

if thats right then we are at exactly the same point in our cycles unless FF decides to change mine again!


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies looks like im off here for the foreseeable future me and OH have broke up :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Oh no! I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Oh Amy I'm so sorry - hope you are able to sort things out :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

doesnt look like it, he doesnt want to talk things through and at the minute he's only communicating via email and says that I have to move back in to my mothers because he has no where else to go, I'm stuck at work and just dont know what to do


----------



## pink80

Has he given you any reason why?


----------



## gilmore85

just that hes not happy


----------



## pink80

Oh Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... Amy that's awful :cry: I'm so sorry honey! :( I hope you can work things out or he realises what he's losing!!


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Amy. So sorry.


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear about you and OH AMY :hugs: 

DANIELLE, sorry about the trip to Japan. :hugs: As for your chart, I think I am the only one thinking that it was OV on Friday. I am not sure why you don't have CHs though, could possibly be that you don't have a clear coverline and that you are a slow riser. GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Razcox

Amy - So sorry to hear about you and your OH :hugs:

Danielle - Looking at the chart i thought it was on friday as well. I often have a small rise like that then a bigger one the day after. Strange that FF hasnt put a cross hair on though as it never had a problem with mine.

MrsMM24 - Chart is looking pretty good so far, i know what you mean about seeing the numbers go down. there was always somthing depressing about seeing that nose dive. But you never know sometimes those BFP's can jump out of no where x


----------



## Rachael1981

Amy I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy I am so sorry my lovely :hugs: Is it the ttc that is making him unhappy? Perhaps you could just give it a break? I really, really hope that you can work things through lovely xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks ladies, I just hope he needs a few days to clear his head fx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Give him some space and perhaps arrange to meet up next week? Hopefully he will realise what he is missing xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Gilmore! I am so sorry to hear about you and OH.
FXd you can work things out.
Take care :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ, yeah, trying to save myself some depression m oments this cycle. Plus, I sleep more now and I am not jumping to the thermom. I sure hope I am one of those BFPs that jumps out of nowhere.... FXD!

I agree GILMORE, with FF, maybe meet up to chat later this week.... GL

SHELLENEY, FREYA is a cutie!!

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am toying with the idea of quitting temping for this month but not sure due to the fact it is my first clomid cycle in a while. Also torn between having a break in December or going for it as I will have my HSG within the first 10 days of my cycle, any suggestions?


----------



## Faythe

What's a hsg?

I don't know what to suggest hon?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks anyway chick, here is some explanations on HSG

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytesting/a/hsg.htm


----------



## pink80

GO FOR IT!!! Worth a shot. 

You don't have to temp, if you just want to go with the flow though x


----------



## alaricsmom

I never temped. I figured it would just stress me out. We just dtd every other day starting one week after AF showed up. Good luck!! :)


----------



## gilmore85

I say go for it as well


----------



## pink80

:hi: Amy 

How's things with your OH :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Got back together today, says its was nothing to do with TTC and just that he needed a few days to think


----------



## pink80

Oh I'm soooo pleased :happydance:

I think Men have funny turns sometimes :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

yeah me too and i think it had something to do with the fact that its coming up to 2 yrs since his mam died unexpectantly


----------



## Faythe

Yay! glad you two sorted things out!


----------



## MrsMM24

I don't OV on the same day nor are my cycles always the same so the temping helps. I stopped on 8DPO this cycle just so I don't have to see the changes during the TWW. GL :dust:

AMY, I am glad to hear you two worked things out. It probably does have alot to do with that, losing a mom for a young man is always difficult, especially unexpected! GL

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm so glad you two got back together! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy that is great news :dance:

Its just that I have heard a lot of women have gotten pregnant within the first three months of the HSG as it clears tiny blockages, don't want to waste a month by not trying straight after if you know what I mean :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Do what ever you think is best hon?

If it were me I would temp to make the most of it to be sure :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I shall go for it like a woman possessed :haha:

Okay well I have been talking out loud to my 'baby' today :wacko: I read a lot of articles that have said focusing on implantation and fertilisation may help it actually happen so I thought I would give it a go. Luckily I was just on my own and haven't told DH as he would think I had flipped :haha:


----------



## pink80

And thats why I think you should go for it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Go for it Danielle :D

Amy, so pleased you two sorted it out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Rachael how long until your gender scan?

Well creamy CM since Friday and twinges here and there, really hoping this is it! Stopped temping for this month as it is just too stressful :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

CD24 and thank god no short cycle this month! After the brown tinged CM that day, I wonder if this could be my lucky cycle?


----------



## Rachael1981

Gender scan is Friday Danielle! Can't wait!

Fx'd this is your lucky month :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

How was everyones weekend? Put our Christmas tree up at the weekend and we had a bit of snow this morning, Christmas is definately on its way :xmas9:


----------



## Rachael1981

snow? where in Durham are you? think I missed it by having a lie in!


----------



## gilmore85

I live near Chester-le-Street but the snow was when i was getting off the bus at Team Valley at about 7:30ish it didnt last long though


----------



## Rachael1981

oooh you're not far from me then! and I was still in bed on the laptop so that's why I missed it!


----------



## Razcox

We put the christmas tree up too this weekend :xmas9: No snow here though, we were forcast some but not a flake :xmas8:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, symptoms sound promising, I know how frustrated you are, but hang in there... :dust:

FAYTHE, good, glad the cycle isn't so short so you can TTC properly, GL FXD!:dust:

GILMORE, we put our tree up last night!!! YAY!

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down, but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh so sorry MrsM :hugs:

Rachael so excited about Friday!

Faythe, I think this is probably it my lovely - Implantation bleeding is a pretty sure sign! Well have been getting dizzy spells since 5DPO but trying not to get too excited as it could be the clomid :wacko:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry MrsM - everything crossed for the next cycle hon :flower:

I hope so hon! I'm now on my 3rd sec of TTC buddies who're leaving me behind so I hope this is my month otherwise apart from you guys, I'll be buddyless again :cry:

I have everything crossed for you too chica. You WILL get your Christmas BFP :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well the sneezing fits have started at 10DPO and this is usually a strong indicator that the evil monthly monster is on her way :(

Refusing to get upset as I have my HSG to look forward to :wacko:

Also despite splurging like crazy recently I lost another 1lb, not a lot but seeing as I am almost at my target it certainly helps!


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, I hope that the sneezes are indicative of something far better this month! :dust:


*AFM...*AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## gilmore85

How is everyone today?

Sorry the witch came MrsM :hugs:

Hopefully your not out yet Danielle

FX this it for you Faythe

Well nothing to really report from me apart from being massively bloated but thats not unusal


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK hon. Feeling a little deflated but that's nothing new :haha:

How're you doing? :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Feeling very bloated and getting sore boobs now, looks like im heading out


----------



## MrsMM24

GILMORE, I hope the bloat is hormones from PG increasing.... :dust:


FAYTHE, sorry you're feeling down, totally understand. :hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope those are preggy symptoms not AF Amy :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy looks like we are synched again :( I'm not feeling it this month either :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

*squishes*


----------



## Razcox

Looks like i am going to be back with you ladies again following MC number 4, bit of a rollercoster day where i had a good scan but then had a lot of pain and passed what looked to be the pregnancy :( Going to test and see what happens then get another scan to confirm but having been through this before i know its over.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Razcox I am so sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## pink80

Oh Raz - I'm so sorry :hugs: what a load of sh*t!!!! Life is too cruel :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

So Sorry Razcox :hugs:


----------



## leylak

I'm so sorry Raz :hugs:
Are there any plans for treatment like PGD or sth?


----------



## gilmore85

well definately on way out this month woke up in the early hours with horrible cramps so took temp this morning in preparation for next cycle hope it comes before sunday so that i wont be completely miserable on my birthday


----------



## Faythe

Oh Razcox, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! We are waiting to hear if we can get funding for IVF with PGD but we put our application in July and not heard anythign yet. Atemps to chase it up in the past have gotten me no where but will start chasing it again now


----------



## shelleney

Oh Razcox :cry:
i am so so sorry Hun. life is so cruel sometimes :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ, so very sorry that you are having to go through this again :hugs:


GILMORE, hoping that AF is not being sneaky and arriving on you. If she is however, I hope it is soon so you enjoy your birthday.


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Raz I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

OK, so 3 days till AF is due..... wish me luck ladies :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Can your GP or specialist put pressure on them to speed things up Raz?

Oooo Amy when is your Birthday? I am going to be 26 on Wednesday, bitter-sweet as I always wanted to have my first child at 24 but never mind, life is rarely as planned!

I am due Saturday and last cycle I was spotting at 12DPO (today) so far nothing but as I am back on the clomid who knows :shrug: Cramps are becoming more constant so only a matter of time I am sure.


----------



## gilmore85

I'll be 26 on Sunday Danielle, and its no :bfp: for 2011 heres hoping 2012 is a better year
Good luck Faythe


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Amy :hugs:

I had my scan today, baby is a girl and we're calling her Isobel Lily x


----------



## Faythe

Sory the witch got you Gilmore85 x

Oooo nice name, Rachel and congrats on your little girl!!

2 days to go.... I wonder if AF will show?!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on Team Pink, Rachael! :pink: Isobel Lily is a beautiful name

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck FAYTHE!!:dust:

Hi Ladies :wavE: I hope you all have a great weekend.


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachael gorgeous name :dance:

Amy sorry hun :hugs:

Faythe good luck!

AFM - out :cry: full details in my journal


----------



## Razcox

FF - Sorry you are out :hugs:

Faythe - Good luck!!

Rachael - Woo hoo for team pink, love the name as well x

Waves to Mrs MM24

Lots of housework done today and sorting, still got loads to do as puppies are due in 3 weeks but its a start! Poor baby is already starting to feel a little sorry for herself and is eating like a horse. How was everyone else's day?


----------



## Rachael1981

raz, is that your girl in your avatar? husky puppies always make me broody!


----------



## gilmore85

Yay for team :pink: and beautiful name

Well I've been stuck in bed with a cold the past few days only thing that got me out of bed for work this morning in knowing that i have the next 3 days off so wont have to be back until Friday then only 1 week left :wohoo:


----------



## Razcox

Rachael1981 said:


> raz, is that your girl in your avatar? husky puppies always make me broody!

Thats one of my girls, her name is Ela she had puppies last year. The one expecting this year is Raina my younger girl who is more silver. Also they are not huskies but a breed called Northern Inuits, they recently were in the show Game of Thrones with sean bean.

Gilmore - Sorry you have been poorly :hugs:. we are working right up until christmas eve but i then have the 3 days off inbetween which is nice. 

AFM - Bleeding is slowing down now so will see how much longer the :witch: is hanging around. first day back at work since Tuesday last week when this all started, bit nervous going back. :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry, she looks like a husky in that pic! I have a husky girl :)


----------



## Razcox

Rachael1981 said:


> Sorry, she looks like a husky in that pic! I have a husky girl :)

LOL dont worry about it i get it all the time :) Its only when we are out with our Sibe as well that people can tell there is a difference. We also get people saying they are wolf cross german shepherds as well!


----------



## Rachael1981

I had someone try and tell me my Sibe was a German Shepherd and nasty when she was a puppy :wacko: She's the softest thing ever :wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Raz I hope it's okay hun :hugs:

Well HSG is booked for next Wednesday :wacko: Nervous but hopeful!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for the HSG Danielle!


----------



## Razcox

Rachael - Silly people trying to tell you what your dog was! all ours are daft as well, makes me laugh when people avoid us and pick kids up near them. All they would do is lick them to death!

FF - Good luck with the HSG and :dust: for the month aferward too! 

Work is ok bit boring as its dead on the phones but it gives me chance to catch up on here after a busy weekend. :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, I had a lady at the bus stop try to tell me Holly was nasty. She's so nasty I trusted her in the garden at my Dad's on Saturday playing with my 2 year old and 5 year old nieces!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

My Mum has two staffordshire bull terriers and the Mummy dog Mallie is the softest, dopiest thing that ever walked on four legs and we still get nasty comments from people calling her viscous and a fighting dog etc. Not very nice at all! Mallie is so soppy that she is even scared of my little Boo Bear if Boo gets too bouncy :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck with HSG DANIELLE! FXD!:dust:

RAZ, the pic is gorgeous, I too thought Husky.

Hope everyone is doing well. Getting along in their cycles. 

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi MrsM :wave: that is good news about your daughter getting her belt :dance:


----------



## Razcox

MrsMM24 - Great news about your daughter getting her belt xx

Ok so rant alert! Spent an hour on the phone with 6 different people trying to sort out whats going on. Was ment to have a scan thursday which of course now i dont need. The EPU couldnt find anyone to check with on friday so said to come anyway to speak to the RPL doctor. Well i thought this was going to be a waste of time so i called the PA of the doctor to check. 

Good job i did as they had cancelled that appointment and arranged another one for me in Jan as the doctor is away and his assistant is doing the scans who whould not sweet FA about my case. They said they sent me a letter Monday afternoon to tell me the appointment was cancelled and giving me my new appointment. Well ladies have you heard of this thing called a phone? Its better then sending me a letter monday about canceling my appointment on thursday AT CHRISTMAS! :growlmad:

Next phone call was to my GP to chase up funding for our IVF with PDG, was passed around a bit but in the end no one had heard anything since July so was told to call the PCT direct. Called them and she managed to find my file and said they were waiting on some answers to questions and had sent a letter to the FS in September so to call them. :dohh:

Called the FS and they couldnt find my notes anywhere and took my number to call me back (heard that before!). To my surpise about 2 mins later the phone rang and it was my FS. He said sorry for the delay and explained they hadnt got the first letter so had to wait for a copy to be sent (this is why i maintain its stupid to keep sending letters now when we have email!) the letter was then asking for lots of satisitcs about my translocation and treatment. It was really stupid stuff like how many people have this translocation and would request this treatment in the UK? :shrug: So they had to gather all this info which of course takes time, satisics like this arent around so would have to be made for my case and then sent. He siad this has now been nearly finished and he was hoping to send all the info to the PCT before christmas.

Phew so thats where we are at the moment waiting for funding still because the PCT asked a load of long winded questions and refuse to grant funding until they get the answers. What a morning!


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry to hear that, Razcox. It's a shame that in this day and age that people can't email or pick up the phone instead of leaving you hanging like that!

Well, I am a day late. :wacko:

Getting DF to pick up a FRER on his way home from work tonight :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

DANIELLE, thanks! We were absolutely excited for her! I'm like a basketball/karate mom instead of soccer mom... :haha:


RAZ, thank you!!! OMG! No problem rant away, I am sooo disappointed in the time you have had there. WOW!, I hope you get better service and some answers soon Hun!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Raz hun I am so sorry my lovely :hugs:

PCT are crap they hate to fund anything that isn't routine and will drag their heels in every way possible before coughing up! I really hope it speeds up for you my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Faythe - Did you get that frer? 

FF - I know what you mean, the lady on the phone with the PCT said they keep the ivf funding stuff to one side and dont chase it up unless the patients do because 'It often ends up getting sorted out anyway'! In other words people either get fed up of waiting and pay for it themselves or get pregnant while waiting. I cant believe she said that though.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Razcox said:


> FF - I know what you mean, the lady on the phone with the PCT said they keep the ivf funding stuff to one side and dont chase it up unless the patients do because 'It often ends up getting sorted out anyway'! In other words people either get fed up of waiting and pay for it themselves or get pregnant while waiting. I cant believe she said that though.

:growlmad: How flipping out of order is that! Seriously we have all long suspected this is the case but I can't believe they actually confirmed their crapness! :nope:


----------



## Faythe

I did - tested this morning and got a BFN! :cry:

And AF is still AWOL :shrug:

I can't believe she said that! This is people's hopes and dreams that they're neglecting. I hope you gave her a piece of your mind!

How'd things go with the HSG, Danielle?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Faythe sorry about the :bfn: :hugs: My HSG has now been moved from next Wednesday to this Monday :wacko: little worried as it's straight after work and I am supposed to be working all day on the Tuesday but I will just double up on the pain killers and hopefully it will be fine!


----------



## Faythe

Feisty Fidget said:


> Hey Faythe sorry about the :bfn: :hugs: My HSG has now been moved from next Wednesday to this Monday :wacko: little worried as it's straight after work and I am supposed to be working all day on the Tuesday but I will just double up on the pain killers and hopefully it will be fine!

I'll be thinking of you on Monday. I'll be in Hospital too on Monday for surgery, fun fun!

I wouldn't mind about the BFN if AF actually bothered to arrive. CD34 and no show, blah!


----------



## MrsMM24

I will keep you DANIELLE and FAYTHE, in my thoughts on monday, I hope all goes well! :flower:


Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well....


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Faythe I hope it's nothing serious? xxx


----------



## Faythe

I'm having my gallbladder removed. The consultants can't seem to figure why I've had problems as I'm not overweight and no history in family either. I'm just one unlucky sod lol xxx


----------



## pink80

Faythe - I had mine removed a year go tomorrow - so I know how you're feeling :hugs: Sometimes it's just one of those things, everyone said I must have had pain because I had a high fat diet - but I didn't :( xx


----------



## Faythe

pink80 said:


> Faythe - I had mine removed a year go tomorrow - so I know how you're feeling :hugs: Sometimes it's just one of those things, everyone said I must have had pain because I had a high fat diet - but I didn't :( xx

That is exactly what everyone has said to me too! My surgeon was all like 'check your diet' and said that even though I am not overweight, it must be something in my diet that was causing it. I said to him he can have my food diary that I keep and see if he then tells me it's what I eat. He promptly shut out :haha:

I am just worried about the stitches, maybe over doing it, etc. xx


----------



## pink80

I had 3 incisions (one hidden in the belly button) and I had staples. I felt very uncomfortable for a few days, but by the time Christmas came round I felt fine - it was just the staples the got on my bloody nerves :haha:

Hope everything goes ok :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks chica xx


----------



## gilmore85

well how are my lovely ladies today? my cold has finally gone and my temps have started to regulate just in time.

Its scary that its just over a week until christmas and I have nothing in yet :wacko: not looking forward to shopping this late


----------



## Faythe

Hey hun, I'm OK. Annoyed that my AF is late..... Hoping my IC's arrive today so I can test as I tested the other day and got a BFN. Odd :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Hey Gilmore! Glad the cold has gone for you and as you say just in time too.

Faythe - Sorry the :witch: is still messing you about, here hoping it was a false negative before for you x

How is everybody else doing?

AFM - Well not much to report really, plodding along but pleased the bleeding has stopped now. Will be using OPKs this cycle and NTNP sorta thing then back with the CBFM after AF. Which means i get to POAS in the next few days, also got to use my last IC HPT to check my hormones are back to 0.


----------



## MrsMM24

Glad to hear that the cold has finally left GILMORE! Good timing, so that you can see your temps, that's what happened to me 2 cycles ago, GL:dust:


FAYTHE, hope the witch stays away and you can be celebrating.... :dust:


PINK, how you holding up?


RAZ, glad to see you hanging in. Good to hear the bleeding has stopped.


I hope you ladies all have a wonderful weekend....


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz :hugs:

Amy so glad I am not the only one really behind on Christmas :dance: 50% of the food has been got but I have done no wrapping, all of DHs presents are arriving mid next week AND I still have presents to get :cry: I thought I was doing so well this year as I started blooming planning in October :growlmad: I haven't even finished my cards yet!!!


----------



## gilmore85

I have no motivation today just want to stay at home and watch movies all day.

Temps are still quite erratic so we are just making sure we cover all bases :winkwink:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Razcox

Hello all! How is everyone doing? Been quiet in here over the weekend guess everyone has been as busy as us getting ready for xmas. On that note all shopping is done and cards are posted so we are not doing too bad. 

Tested with an IC on saturday and it was a BFN which as wrong as it seems is good news for me, means everything is back to normal. Used a stick from my CBFM as an OKP and there was a slight line so looking like OV is just around the corner and my cycle has gotten back on track quicker then i thought. 

Gilmore - Good luck covering all those bases, will be having a bit of xmas BDing here would be my guess from the line today. Need to start temping though as i keep forgetting!

FF - How is the xmas prep going now? I had my cards printed in october too but for some reason on just posted the damm things.


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ, glad that you are starting to feel better and your body is trying to return to TTC status. GL FXD!:dust:


GILMORE, keep covering those bases! :dust:


FF, hope you made some progress for the holidays.


*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am feeling sore! Full HSG info on my journal (warning also a rant about my mother on here!)

All Christmas shopping done but cards aren't and last post is tomorrow meaning a few will be missed :blush:


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls, how are you all?

I'm on CD40 and very sore after surgery yesterday :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

cd40?! how long are you cyces usually? x


----------



## Razcox

Wow faythe CD40 thats ages! Hope you feel less sore soon x

FF - Glad the HSG was ok in the end, will pop off and read about it in your journal now. Dont worry about the cards i am sure they will get there. We posted ours 2nd class on saturday and people are saying they got them yesterday!

AFM - Line is getting darker on my OPK's so i think OV will be hopefully the weekend or friday :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Glad your got the full HSG workup FIESTY, hope you start feeling better soon. :dust:


FAYTHE, I hope the soreness goes away quickly.


RAZ, I hope that OV is sooner rather than later hun! :dust:


*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Faythe

Feisty Fidget said:


> cd40?! how long are you cyces usually? x

Like 32 days. No more than 35 days :wacko: x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hmmm Faythe just had a look at your chart and you had a positive OPK with watery CM so you probably ovulated CD20 meaning you are currently 19DPO :wacko:

I would suggest going to the GP for a blood test to confirm either way. Slow rising HCG could mean a problem and could be why your HPT are coming back negative :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks chica - I need to see my GP in a few days to look over my incisions and to hand him a letter from my surgeon so i'll get him to take bloods from me then. x


----------



## gilmore85

how is everyone doing?

I'm having to do my christmas shopping tonight not looking forward to it, so far everything I have tried to buy has been sold out defo not leaving it this late next year


----------



## Faythe

Food or gift shopping?

I'm still wondering why I'm on CD41 :shrug:


----------



## Razcox

Gilmore -We have to go food shopping at some point as well as only got a few bits in. Not looking forward to the maddness of ASDA before xmas though *nope* :nope: Got all the gifts though just waiting for one to be delivered that was posted monday now.

Faythe - Still no sign of AF then, how odd

AFM - well OPK was lighter today but my body is gearing up to something as i have watery CM. Forgot to temp AGAIN this morning though! :dohh: Will just have to keep testing and see what happens i guess, in the mean time we are BDing when we feel like it.


----------



## Faythe

Very odd! I can't even get an appt with my Dr for bloods until after Xmas now so all I can do is sit tight and just go with the flow.

Ooops for forgetting. Can you set an alarm to remind you? :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

unfortunately its gift shopping, got my 3 nieces and my nephew to buy for still as well as my parents, stressed just doesnt cover it!


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh wow GILMORE, I hope it isn't too terrible on you tonight shopping!


FAYTHE, that sounds like about right with the holidays. Try not to even think about it and enjoy the festivities....


RAZ, you are covering the bases, so if temps don't pick it up, you have things covered... :dust:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well despite nodding off shortly before 9pm last night we did manage to dtd :dance: It was a day later then I wanted (currently CD12) so not holding out too much hope BUT at least we have tried! x


----------



## gilmore85

At least you dtd only need the one :spermy:

Well managed to get most of the presents yesterday a few more things to get tonight but they are already reserved so dont have to worry about that :thumbup:

As for TTC front think I've ended up with a water infection just feel like I need to pee all the time and know its far to early for anything else as I'm still waiting for FF to determine ovulation


----------



## Razcox

FF - Good luck this month and you really do only need to DTD once and to get a bfp sometimes.

Gilmore - Glad you managed to get your gifts sorted, sorry to hear about the UTI they are horrible. You can buy some over the counter stuff that really helps, its cranberry flavoured but cant remember what its called. 

AFM - Remembered to temp this morning and its still nice and low so yet to OV, the opk was light again today so looks like it might be later then the weekend that i OV.


----------



## MrsMM24

FF, that is good, you only need one, as mentioned. :dust:


GILMORE, glad you got your presents taken care of, hope OV is lurking around the corner! :dust:


RAZ, glad your temping is going well. I hope OV is right on time for your BD schedule. :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Oh wow this is going to be a very long day! TMI but at the minute I'm having to go to the toilet every hour and just sit there for about 15 minutes and then force myself to go back to my desk, if I had my way I'd be there all day :cry: not comfortable at all


----------



## Faythe

Awww hun :hugs:

I hope you feel better asap x


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks Faythe, got a doctors appointment this afternoon so hopefully they'll give me some antibiotics. I see from your signature that the :witch: has caught you :hugs: hopefully your next cycle will be shorter


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed they prescribe something to make you feel better :flower:

Yeah finally! I am just glad to not be in limbo anymore so I can crack on with this new cycle. Pulling out all the stops this month haha! Well, I hope. Not sure how I am going to feel when it comes to BD'ing as I am still really sore after my surgery.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy so sorry hun :hugs:

Faythe that evil cow for keeping you in limbo :growlmad:


----------



## Faythe

That is the longest cycle ever! 42 days, wow :wacko:

I hope this one isn't going to be like that.

How're you feeling honey?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good thanks chick, little bit crampy so ovulation is either just occurring or running up to happening! Would be the best Christmas pressie ever!


----------



## pink80

Merry Christmas Ladies :wohoo:

Hope you all have a wonderful time xxx

P.s Faythe I got pg the cycle of my gallbladder surgery - I ov'd 3 weeks after surgery :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Merry Christmas my lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday! 

How is everyone doing in here? :dust::hugs::flower:


*AFM...* Going to _Officially_ be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope everyone had a good christmas?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It was good thank you Rachael, I hope you had an awesome one? xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh it was good thanks. Though MIL drove me insane on Boxing Day!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh dear :hugs: Was it just MIL nastiness or something specific?

Well I am starting on 2012s gifts :haha: DH cousin knitted me an amazing cat hat/scarf combo with ears and I was even more in love with it because I knew it would have taken ages to complete :cloud9: So I have signed upto an amazing crafty website called cut out and keep and have been truly inspired!

Have planned to do some decoupage dolly pumps featuring gorgeous pin up girls. I know of a few friends that would love to receive a pair of these so have figured I better get cracking as there is only 12 months to go!

Plus it keeps me distracted from ttc ;)


----------



## gilmore85

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope everyone had a fab xmas, shame the holidays don't last a little longer as back to work already for me


----------



## Rachael1981

Wasn't nastiness, just the fact she never shuts up!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Happy New Year to you all too! xxx


----------



## shelleney

Happy New Year ladies!
i hope 2012 brings you your BFPs and wonderful bouncing babies! :dust:

xx


----------



## Faythe

Happy New Years :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Freya is looking cuter by the day! :cloud9:


----------



## gilmore85

Happy New Year ladies (sorry its a bit late :dohh:)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

No sweat Amy, sorry the evil cow got you :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Feisty Fidget said:


> Freya is looking cuter by the day! :cloud9:

Thankyou so much :cloud9:
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:

I hope we are filling this thread up with BFPs sooner rather than later! We have some births coming up too don't we?? I can't wait!

*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww MrsM hopefully you won't need to use your OPKs ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry AF got you Amy :hugs:

Good luck ladies, 2012 will be your year :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I hope so but have decided to not set goals of being pregnant this year as it is too touch and I just need to try and claw my life back from trying to conceive.

Is your Papaya wriggling about a lot now? xxx


----------



## Faythe

How're you doing FF? xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo lovely new photo Faythe :flower:

I'm doing good thank you my lovely. The evil mare is raring her ugly head ready for the weekend but I am okay with that as have found lots of things to keep me distracted! Managed to get a blog, facebook page and twitter feed for my jewellery so it is all very exciting at the moment!


----------



## Faythe

Thank you :flower:

I had a look earlier - beautiful stuff! I quite like the ring. Can you make bespoke stuff? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Wriggling is an understatement! She's been a papaya for 3 weeks now too, might fall out with that ticker!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe I do indeed do bespoke work! Just PM me with your ideas and I would be more then happy to come up with some designs :)

Rachel that seems a bit odd on the size thing? Have you looked at other tickers to see what they are saying at this stage? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Some beautiful pieces there Danielle


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, the one above moves weekly, Izzy is a cauliflower this week :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I thought that it was a cauliflower but I wasn't 100% sure so didn't want to say anything just in-case :haha:

Thanks Amy! Hoping they bring some hope and luck to some other wonderful ladies! x


----------



## Rachael1981

A cauliflower is quite big. Scary :shock:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Which is exactly why I didn't want to say anything, just in-case ;) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Going to get bigger yet!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:rofl: Counting down the days until it reaches watermelon size :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, and then that watermelon has to come out. THAT is the scary part :shock:


----------



## gilmore85

One Born Every Minute starts again tonight it totally scares me but can't stop watching it lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't think I can face it knowing that will be me in april!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Amy thanks for that hun, had no idea it was starting again!

Not sure if it is a good idea to watch as trying to push ttc to a small dark corner of my life but DH and I did really enjoy watching it, hmmmm may give in ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

RACH, you are getting further and further, YAAY for the watermelon countdown... :haha:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Do you know what I really hate about the 2ww? It's not even the not knowing, more that my body feels the need to put down fat reserves just incase by some miracle I am pregnant :growlmad: Seriously you would think my own bloody body should know if I'm pregnant or not!

I am starving hungry and even had a huge lunch!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

I'm constantly hungry but when I eat I only eat half a portiona dn I'm full coz my stomach is squashed!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( Poor you Rach, I hate being hungry :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Hello all again! Been a bit hetic here with my doggy girl Raina as she had some complications with her labout. She had to have a c - section in the end and we lost 3 of the puppies. They were born on new years eve. But Mum and her two remaining puppies are doing well!

Here they are, Lukoi Raina's Resolution

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/395469_326340587387752_100000354396064_1127651_292604597_n.jpg

Lukoi Countdown To Midnight

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/408743_326340517387759_100000354396064_1127649_559712995_n.jpg

Here is a link to dog cam if anyone wants to see them live

https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/

Will try to be better now and keep up to date as the drama is over!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry there were complications and you lost 3 :( the two are gorgeous though :cloud9:

I hate being hungry too Danielle. I used to be able to just drink water and get rid of hunger before I was pregnant, doesn't work now though :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz :hugs: I am so sorry your brave little lady lost 3 :cry: I believe I will be secretly addicted to the live cam, gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Boo bear loves her mummy so much that it seems she has decided to join me in being barren. Boo will be a year old in April and most chi's have come into season between 6 and 8 months but Boo doesn't seem to be showing any sign of doing so.

We were advised that due to her size it was a possibility that nature would prevent her from being able to have puppies but I never actually thought it would happen. Would have loved to have kept some of her pups (her largest litter would have been 3 but she would have probably had just the 2) but I am just happy to have her :)


----------



## Rachael1981

There's still time Danielle! She's only a baby herself x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I guess :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Holly's first season wasn't until 8 months, and her litter sister was about 10/11 months. If she hasn't had one by a year then maybe speak to the vet


----------



## gilmore85

daft question but seeing as im not a dog person i'll ask anyway, how can you tell?


----------



## Rachael1981

Swollen girls bits and bleeding are the obvious ones!


----------



## gilmore85

oh ok ... glad im not a dog lol


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Rachel thanks hun :flower: I know it sounds daft but I was starting to feel guilty that some how she was picking up my feelings and it was impacting on her growth :wacko: I know I'm crazy :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't be daft Danielle. She'll come into season when she's good and ready :)


----------



## MrsMM24

RAZ, those 2 are sooo gorgeous! I'm sorry mommy lost 3, but the 2 remaining miracles are just fab. 

FF, no worries, you and your girl have time, hang in there, both of you! I know your miracles are on the way!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How was everyone's weekend? x


----------



## gilmore85

We just had a quiet one but it was good, how bout you have you had your visitor yet?


----------



## Faythe

I had a good weekend. Did alot of walking over at Swinley Forest. Had a bit of an upset the other day when someone in the testing section said something really nasty to me.

Apparantly I am jealous of another lass because her ovaries work and can produce a baby, and I can't. 

Real nice, eh?!

On the positive side, my chart is looking good this month and I got a positive OPK yesterday and an almost positive OPK just now on urine I only managed to hold in for an hour :haha:


----------



## Razcox

hey all! Af arrived here saturday so can now offically get back to TTC :happydance:

Puppies are doing well and mummy is back to normal will post some more pictures when their eyes are open :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*RAZ* so glad that you are back in the TTC arena, I hope to be there soon too!:dust:


*FAYTHE* so sorry that someone was insensitive. I think we are all alittle "jealous" but nothing to comment on, just makes us work harder to get our BFP and join. I definitely don't think anyone should be saying they aren't. You can be happy for that person and still "want yours" Head Up Hun, that chart is looking too good to dwell on silly-ness!! :dust:


*GILMORE* mine was quiet and uneventful as well, hoping to get AF but didn't so now my nerves are taking over.... :wacko::dust:


*FF* it was quiet. How about your weekend?:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe I am so sorry my lovely :hugs: To be perfectly honest I steer well clear of the general ttc section. I know it's harsh but lots of the ladies go through so quickly into first trimester it is impossible to get to know anyone. Also the questions asked on new threads just seem to be repeated again and again which gets frustrating. Or we have to put up with the ladies that have been trying 'forever' aka 3 months :wacko:

Raz so glad Mum and pups are doing well :dance: can't wait to see those pictures :)

No monthly monster for me but seeing as I think the HSG delayed my ovulation she isn't actually late :( No idea when she will put in an appearance but I know we are out as we stopped a few days before my usual ovulation day and obviously we should have kept going :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

FF - sorry AF is a bit delayed, i hate it when you know the timing was out and its late. You just want it to hurry up so you can try again!

Faythe - So sorry people were crappy to you. I only stay on a few threads now, with each loss and year of TTC i feel less and less like i belong in a lot of sections.

AFM - Reset my CBMF, brought some new sticks and some HPT's so i am armed and ready for the cycles to come.


----------



## gilmore85

Razcox - Sounds like you are well prepared for the coming month :thumbup: 

Danielle - How you feeling any sign yet?

I must admit that I haven't been on the main page for a while either as I found on some boards the people could be quite bitchy, dont' know what I would do if all you ladies left me :shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oops forgot to update :dohh: I'm out :( The monthly mare crashed my party yesterday. Deep down I knew this which would be why I'm not so upset.

Amy you are more then welcome here;
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/721504-anyone-lttc-number-one-171.html

Everyone is in the LTTTC category and trying for their first. The girls are wonderful and extremely supportive and sadly there are hardly any :bfp: meaning no one feels like they are being left behind and no bitchiness either :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

on my way to check it out thanks


----------



## Razcox

i'm part of that one too but not been posting much lately as not got much to add LOL


----------



## MrsMM24

*DANIELLE* so sorry that AF flew in! :hugs:


Hope you are all doing well.:flower:


*ALARICS* checking in on you Hun, how are you???


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## pink80

Razcox said:


> i'm part of that one too but not been posting much lately as not got much to add LOL

I feel that pretty much everywhere on the forum now Raz :hugs:

Although I'm still keeping an eye on you lovely ladies and checking journals xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Pink, it doesn't always have to be about ttc hun :hugs: We would love to hear anything about your current events :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow it has gone a bit quiet in here!

How is everyone? x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: I just got back from 4 weeks in South Africa.... still keeping up with you all.... keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Shey

Can I join you ladies?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm fine, just been busy ladies!

:wave: Hi Shey!


----------



## Shey

Hey Rachel! how are you?


----------



## Rachael1981

Good, you?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Shey, welcome to the group hun :flower:

Mummycat I hope you had an amazing time in South Africa?

Rachel glad to see little Isobel growing :dance:

Not sure if I remembered to tell you lovelies but I have my next FS a week tomorrow, it is to formally discuss my HSG results and to also find out once and for all if DH has a problem with his swimmers. Not too worried, more curious really.


----------



## Faythe

Good luck with your FS appointment next week honey :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck x


----------



## Shey

Rachel Im good! havent talked to you in ages!


----------



## gilmore85

Welcome Shey

Good Luck Danielle!

Not much to report from me temps seem a little erratic this month for some reason so not too hopeful


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Mine too Amy, glad I'm not the only one with dodgy temps :lol:


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls, how's you all today? :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

OMG Faythe when did you get a :bfp: !!!! 

congrats!!


----------



## Faythe

Only a few hours ago lol. Am still pinching myself :blush:

I did 3 different tests, just to be sure :rofl:


----------



## leylak

Yay Faythe, I am very happy for you. :happydance:
I have been stalking the thread, as I don't have much to report but I couldn't keep silent after seeing the good news!


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations!! :yipee:

:wohoo:


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girls. It's been a while coming so am really happy. 

Sending baby dust your way :kiss:


----------



## Shey

Congrats Fay


----------



## Faythe

Thank you!

I still can't believe it :blush:


----------



## Shey

Aww hope you have a H&H 9 months Fay


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:dance: Fan flipping tastic news hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Thank you! I feel bad though announcing it on here because I want you girls and my TTC buddies to all get their BFP's too.

I was starting to think that after 14 months it wasn't going to happen.

Still pinching myself :haha:

Should get some darker lines over the next day or so :D
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5









11DPOHPT.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shey

That is wonderful Fay! :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

How any dpo are you hun? x


----------



## Faythe

11 :)


----------



## pink80

Congrats Faythe - H&H 9 months :dust:

Seems like gallbladder surgery is a fertility treatment these days :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Haha looks like it! :rofl:

I say everyone should get it out! Saves a little weight too :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I know some people are sceptical about my IC's and midstream so here's my FRER and CB digi from this afternoon :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DIGI.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMM24

Just wanted to give you a quick update.... YAY! AF has snuck her way back in, FINALLY

AHHH FAYTHE CONGRATS!!!:happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! STICK Sticky Bean, STICK!!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Danielle, we had a fabulous time in SA thanks! We were ready to come home in the end. I do miss my bed after a while! 

Faythe... that's awesome news honey!!! Huge congrats!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Faythe :D

And yes Shey, been a long time!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Faythe those lines are super strong for 11 DPO :) xxx


----------



## Faythe

Are they? I hope this means my little beany is super strong :cloud9: x


----------



## gilmore85

Those tests are looking great faythe and don't feel bad about annoucing on here love to share the good news


----------



## Faythe

Thanks hon. I really want you guys to get your BFP's too. I am sending tonnes of baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Faythe! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well in the interest of clawing back my life from ttc I had an awesome night with my friends yesterday :) So lovely to feel like a 'normal' person!


----------



## Faythe

What did you do? :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We had a singstar/dance mat party at mine until about 11pm. Spent the whole day baking and tidying the house and then at 11pm we caught a taxi into Bournemouth and hit a club :cloud9:

I have no hangover today (barely drank), feet hurt and am knackered (got in at 3am) but I feel very relaxed and content :)


----------



## Faythe

Sounds like you had a fab time honey!

I love get togethers with dancemat, etc. So much fun especially when you've had one or two glasses :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you had a good night :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

Sounds like you had a good night, i haven't had a girly night in ages must get one organised I think


----------



## Faythe

Can't remember the last time I had a good girlie night out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is my mission for 2012 to have at least one a month to take my mind off of all this ttc crap :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

I think that's a fab idea hon. Good to let loose once in a while :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

I completely agree! :thumbup:

cramps kicked in on Saturday and have got increasingly worse so think I'm on my way out although still got about a week to go OH wants us to wait to see if the witch turns up before we book all the doctors appointments but I dont see the point in waiting any longer


----------



## gilmore85

well at least I have something to look forward to now, just booked a little holiday to scotland in june! been there before and it was really nice but it was september and cold so hoping the sun will be shinning :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Sounds nice. What part are you going to?


----------



## gilmore85

west coast of scotland near ayr


----------



## Faythe

Oh wow. You're a very lucky girl. I've been to Scotland once in my teens and I loved it. So beautiful.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay for the holiday :dance:

I would wait it out hun, I know it is frustrating but at least that way there will be harmony in the household :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

i love scotland and luckily it doesnt take too long to get there from where we live, plus my dad works at the train station so he gets my train tickets for me lol


----------



## Faythe

You get cheap tickets? Awesome! :D


----------



## MrsMM24

*FIESTY* sounds like you had an awesome time. I think your once a month will help you relax and that BFP will sneak right in there:dust:


*GILMORE* I think you need to be trying the once a month too.... I hope that at 8dPO AF is not trying to sneak in on you!:dust:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## gilmore85

well my temp has started to drop this morning so looks like I am heading out again


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:( It may not be hun! It's not over until the monthly monster shows up! xxx


----------



## Faythe

Shite! Forgot to pay for my necklace FF. Am on my way to do it now :blush: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*GILMORE* hang in there, I agree with FF, no :af:=still in the chase!:dust::dust:


*AFM...* CD8: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD!


----------



## gilmore85

well the witch is due on Monday or at the latest Tuesday, I'm not anxious or upset I just kinda feel as though its inevitable. I think the fact that I've had no symptoms .. well my (.)(.) are slightly sore but only if they get squished by me .. and that with the temp dip yesterday I've just accepted shes coming


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks Faythe, hope everything is going well how are you feeling?


----------



## Faythe

I'm OK thanks hon :)

Got so much I need to do today. You?


----------



## MrsMM24

*FAYTHE* :wave: Hey Hun!


*GILMORE* I am not giving up on the PMA with you just yet.... in fact, after peeking at your chart, I noticed that temp coming back up.... You do know that implantation can occur up to 12 DPO right??? That means that if that was an implantation dip yesterday, then if you tested on Sun or Mon, you could possibly be seeing dark pink sticky BFP lines!:dust:


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks MrsM you made me smile :D

Well I've been trying to arrange to visit my nephew this weekend but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Faythe

Hey MrsM! How're you?


----------



## gilmore85

Ok got my days planned for start of bd and already told OH he needs to stock up before first round commences lol we can have fun until thursday and then thats it nothing until sunday.


----------



## MrsMM24

*GILMORE* good job putting DH on notice.... Hope it all goes well! FXD!:dust:


*FAYTHE* Hey Hun! How are things with you?


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well looks like I finally ovulated yesterday - almost a week later then usual :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3088f2

DH pulled a muscle in his neck just before the weekend so we have been unable to dtd :( Although after our devastating results with FS on Friday don't really see much point in all honesty.

Amy sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Faythe

Did I miss something about your FS results? :( xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yeah, they have said IVF is our next step but unable to qualify for it until I am 30, in 4 years time :cry:


----------



## gilmore85

Thanks Danielle, just looked at your chart and you still dtd in time and you only need one little :spermy:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Amy but due to terribly low :spermy: numbers, (10 million less then the lowest average) I am not holding out too much hope....

BUT I will not wallow in self pity! I have taken complete charge of DHs diet and he is being forced to follow his coeliac lifestyle and having a high lycopene diet to help his swimmers!


----------



## pink80

Lots of Zinc for hubby Danielle!!!


----------



## gilmore85

Good job for not wallowing but I've still got my fx there was a super swimmer :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

Will keep my fingers crossed as well for you FF xx

10DPO here but not SS or anything as i dont think we timed things right but i guess you never know.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

Pink DH is unable to have zinc or any other multi vitamins due to medication he has to take :( This is why I have to change his diet :wacko:


----------



## pink80

You can up his intake through diet too :hugs:

https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/zinc.php

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/foods-high-in-zinc.html 

Xxx


----------



## pink80

Just an article on sperm and zinc

https://www.maleherbalsystems.com/zinc-sperm-production.html


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pink you rock! xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*FF* I agree with the other ladies, it only takes one and up his intake through food!!! GL FXD!:dust:


Hi :wave: PINK, GILMORE, and RAZ!!! Hope you are all doing well! 


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just had a friend on the phone in tears as she has lost one of her twins at 5 months :cry:


----------



## pink80

Oh your poor friend :hugs: I'm so sorry Danielle :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*DANIELLE* :hugs: to your friend, I hope that you are able to provide her with some sort of comfort or even just a shoulder to cry on.


*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good luck MrsM

Still no idea if I have ovulated or not and currently CD22 :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle just checked your chart Yay for possible 4DPO eventually!! :dance:


----------



## Razcox

FF - So sorry to hear about your friend x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Raz :flower: I am a bit worried at how calm she seemed when she phoned to tell me. Obviously she was upset but she kept talking about still having her little boy, just hoping she has taken it in (or if not ready yet will take it in) and that she grieves properly for her lost baba. She even went back to work the day after finding out and plans to only take a few days off. I know everyone deals with things differently but I'm worried about her health and the other twin.

Amy not too sure about ovulation though hun, it only put the cross hairs on if I took out yesterdays temperature when in all reality there is no reason to disregard that temp as everything was fine :wacko: Just have to see what happens tomorrow I guess.


----------



## MrsMM24

*FF* I hope that your friend is ok. You keep your head up as well:hugs: all around!:flower:


*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Faythe

Sorry about your friend FFxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Good Luck MrsM

Happy 6 week anniversary Faythe :flower: When is your first midwife/scan appointment?

Well have found another hobby to keep my mind off ttc :haha: My smart car has a few little niggles with it that I am not happy with but would cost megabucks to take to Mercedes to repair so am learning to do it all myself. Have always wanted to have a blokeish skill like minor mechanics so am really hoping it is something I excel at :) Poor DH, I am already the only one allowed to touch DIY in the house and now the car stuff is also being removed from his clutches :haha:


----------



## Faythe

I have a scan on Valentines Day, and then my MW appt is on the 6th March. Not sure when my dating scan will be, though!

Haha sounds like you're going to have fun doing it.


----------



## gilmore85

stupid body messing me around still no sign of any EWCM :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sorry Amy :hugs: My body is completely out of whack with ovulation at the moment :wacko: I swear it is the HSG causing it!

Faythe what a wonderful valentines gift :flower:


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: ladies xx


----------



## gilmore85

Your temps are still nice and high Danielle, i've still got my fx for you :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

Oh Amy is right - your chart does look good Danielle :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DANIELLE* I agree, that chart does look good. As well, good luck with your car, I need to learn to do more to my own as well.:dust:


*AMY* so sorry that your cycle is foolish... GL :dust:


*FAYTHE* :hi: Hey Hun!


*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## gilmore85

Hi ladies quick question for you all thats been bugging me for ages, when entering :sex: details into fertility friend if its at 00:20 ish what day would you put down the night before or the morning?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

PM hun :flower:

Bah not feeling it ladies, although temps usually drop 12dpoish but as I am not sure that I actually ovulated when I did (possibly only 6dpo) so not really getting any hopes up. That said I do feel confident that some diet changes for both me and DH could help


----------



## MrsMM24

*GILMORE* well, just as reading of CBFM, it says actions after 10pm (to include AF) are to be recorded the followign day. I haven't had to enter things too late so I don't know....:dust:


*AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! how are you all doing? Hope all is well with you lovely ladies!

ASFM: Tomorrow is the day I will be dtd with my BF. We both have been busy that we haven't seen each other in awhile, so we are making up for it tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

*SHEY* Enjoy that make-up BDg!!! Alot of pent up things to unleash! :haha: Enjoy!:dust:


Hi Ladies, Happy Valentine's Day!!!


*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


----------



## shelleney

Will be thinking of you tomorrow on your Angel's due date, Mrs. Its such a hard time, isnt it? :hugs:

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM due dates are really hard :hugs: Just make sure that you and your wife do something special, don't feel bad for celebrating what was supposed to be a joyous time. We made sure we did lots of nice fun things and I really think it helped :flower:

Well we are now officially 2 years ttc :wacko: Compared to where I was mentaly this time last year I'm in a good place. I have finally accepted that it is not the end of the world if I don't conceive this month, this year or even this side of 30. What will be will be and although I am bound to get upset from time to time I am just trying to focus on the now and enjoy life.


----------



## alaricsmomma

Hi ladies!! It's alaricsmom (I had to change my sign in name). In a pregnancy hormonal lapse in judgement, I deleted my account a few weeks back.:blush: I've been following you ladies though. :winkwink: I really don't know why I deleted my account, but I don't know why I do half of what I do when pregnant. Today I called DH at work and cried for at least a good five minutes because there wasn't any food in the house that I wanted, and he had Alaric's booster seat in his car. I'm quite irrational these days. 

FF: I'm glad to hear you're in a better state of mind this year than last year. :hugs: I know two years ttc has to be difficult, but you have the right attitude about it. 

MRSM: :hugs: 

AFM: I'll be 34 weeks on Friday. Where did the time go? My c-section is scheduled for March 23rd at 7:30 AM. I have Elam's diaper bag packed and ready to go. I'm in full nesting mode right now. I think I've thrown away/donated half of what I own. :haha: I hope I don't regret that in a few weeks. I'm glad to be back. I've missed talking with you all. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi hun :wave:

Can't believe your time is almost here :)


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: for you today MrsM xx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: mrsm thinking of you and your wife today :flower:

and wow jenny that flew over !! sorry your hormones are crazy :hugs:

AFM: Well finally I have ovulated but well and truly out this cycle unless there was a super swimmer in there lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*SHELLENEY* YES! Harder than can be imagined!:flower:


*JENNY* I asked about you a couple of posts ago, sooo good to hear you are well and almost there!:flower:


*GILMORE* thanks for your thoughts.... :flower: So glad to hear that you have OVd, I hope you have a nice dark pink BFP waiting around this corner:dust:


*DANIELLE* we have been talking about our little Angel the last couple of days. We celebrated really well last night with our DD. Nothing prepares you for the actual day... Thanks for your kind words and ideas.:flower::dust:


*PINK* Thanks! :flower:


*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww mrsm I just wanted to send you and your family some :hugs: and :kiss: for today xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

How has everyone been? It's been so quiet in here. I had to re-activate my old account and shut down my new one because of some rule I didn't know about. So, I'm back to my old user name. :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

I'm still hanging about sending :dust: and wishing :bfp: thoughts to you all! 

:flower:


----------



## gilmore85

Still plodding along here just waiting for the :witch: to arrive so I can concentrate on next cycle, I ovulated later than usual so got no chance this month.


----------



## gilmore85

MrsM is that what I think it is in your signature :yipee:


----------



## alaricsmom

gilmore85 said:


> Still plodding along here just waiting for the :witch: to arrive so I can concentrate on next cycle, I ovulated later than usual so got no chance this month.

Sorry about the late O. I hope af shows up on time for you so you can move on quickly. :hugs:

MrsM!?!?!?! Congrats! How very exciting for you!! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations MrsM!

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## pink80

Congratulations MrsM :happydance: sending you lots of sticky vibes :dust:

I'm still here - in limbo land - :hi: AF is here at the moment and I guess we'll wait and see what happens around OV time :shrug:

Sorry about the long cycle Amy :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*ALARICS* I have been hanging around here too. Went through a rough week with the due date of my angel and wasn't on quite as much but (read in journal)..... 

Yes ladies, that is a :bfp: Thank you so much for your well wishes!


*Update...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey.... that's beautiful news!! Congrats to you and your wife!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
:yipee: 

:dust: for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! xxxx


----------



## gilmore85

:wohoo: Huge Congrats to you and your wife and wishing you lots luck and hoping this is a sticky bean :dance:

AFM: mahoosive temp drop this morning so looks like she will make an appearance at somepoint today. To be honest I quite liked this month as I wasn't worrying about what every little twinge was, feel quite refreshed, it will all change again this month though lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*GILMORE* No!!! We will NOT accept AF into your cycle!!! STAY AWAY :af: :dust:


Thanks *MUMMYCAT*


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## gilmore85

looks like she is making me wait another day :grr: hope she stays away till sunday as i am meeting up with the inlaws tomorrow and I get really bad PMS lol


----------



## alaricsmom

gilmore85 said:


> looks like she is making me wait another day :grr: hope she stays away till sunday as i am meeting up with the inlaws tomorrow and I get really bad PMS lol

Do you get really bad PMS because you meet with them?? :haha::haha: I hope she waits for you too. :)

I had a fetal growth scan today. Elam is around 6 lbs. The measurements could be a pound over or under. They always said Alaric was a little big at this time, but he was only 7 lb 1 oz at birth. Everything is going great. I just can't stop peeing...:haha: He's really really good at kicking my bladder.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations MrsM! So happy for you and your DW! :yipee:
Sending you lots of sticky dust! :dust:

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats MrsM that is great :)


----------



## gnome86

Hi ladies, 
My last depo injection was december 2009 so ran out march 2010. My partner and I met Jan 2010, have never used contraception (really want a brother/sister for my 5 yr old.) I have been taking pre conception supplements since December and last month went to doctor who had my day 5 blood hormone doo-dah test done which came back normal. Also last month tried ovulation predictor kits which showed I definitely did ovulate. 
Partner has now agreed to go to his GP to have his swimmers checked. :happydance: Anyone in similar situation or have any advice? Thanking you muckly xx


----------



## gilmore85

alaricsmom said:


> gilmore85 said:
> 
> 
> looks like she is making me wait another day :grr: hope she stays away till sunday as i am meeting up with the inlaws tomorrow and I get really bad PMS lol
> 
> Do you get really bad PMS because you meet with them?? :haha::haha: I hope she waits for you too. :)Click to expand...

yeah i probably do lol, she turned up on the saturday but it was ok didn't PMS or cramps or anything she was just there when i went to the bathroom xx


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm glad you didn't have bad pms. That's never any fun. :)


----------



## alaricsmom

How is everyone?? :)

Only 21 days until C-Section! My sleepless nights have pretty much kicked in. I've been catching up on some reading in the wee early hours.


----------



## Faythe

I bet you can't wait! :D


----------



## gilmore85

Hi :wave:

im doing ok the witch has gone so preparing to :sex: been feeling sick on and off this week so hoping that goes quickly or it may end up another month without a good timed effort. on another note tomorrow it will be officially 2 years since we started trying 

so how are all you lovely ladies? faythe noticed you are 10 weeks when is your scan due or have you had it already? xx


----------



## Faythe

Not yet my lovely. I have my MW appt on Tuesday so will hopefully get my scan date through afterwards :)

xx


----------



## gilmore85

So excited for you hope you get it then!

Jenny only 21 days to go!!! WOW where has the time gone doesnt feek like 5 mins ago since you got your :bfp:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm getting excited for sure. I thought I was in labor the other night, but it turns out I was a little dehydrated. You're coming along quickly. Ten weeks already!!! :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww not long now Jenny :)

Well the healthy eating hasn't been all that healthy recently :( I had a photo taken of me at work yesterday and I could have cried. Because I am classed by calculation as a medium skeletal frame a few added lbs makes me look a lot heftier then I am. I am actually still within my healthy BMI range but I am finding at 26 that relaxed muscle looks even worse then it did in my early 20s (AKA bingo wings :gun:) So am trying to lose 10lbs to take me to the lighter ideal BMI then my current middle one.

Thanks to the wonderful MrsM I am using my fitness pal and will probably start a weight loss journal on here, unfortunately I can't go mad as 8dpo atm but once the :witch: arrives exercise will definitely increase!

Hope all bumps are moving along nicely x


----------



## alaricsmom

I hear my fitness pal is great!! I have a lot of friends who use it. I'm sure you'll get to your goal weight soon! I completely understand/agree with the things change after 20. I'm 26 also and realizing everyday how big of a difference a few years makes. FX'd that the :witch: won't even arrive this month. :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

It looks like Elam might come sooner than 20 days. I had to go to L&D today due to increased blood pressure. The nurse there told me she thought my Dr. might want to go ahead and do the c-section this week since it did raise, and he would be fine if born now. After laying down for awhile, the pressure decreased, but she said to check in with my Dr. on Monday morning.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny how do you feel about Elam arriving early? If you would prefer to wait would complete bed rest bring your blood pressure into safe limits or would it be impossible to do because of Alaric?

Big :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Bed rest would be close to impossible with Alaric, but I could manage if I had to. I would not be upset at all if he came next week. I'm almost full term. On Friday I'll be 37 weeks. I'd probably rather wait until Friday to do a c-section if my Dr. did decide to do one this week, but I'd be fine with whatever he decides. The most important thing to me is that Elam is healthy. If my bp won't stay down while pregnant, I'd rather go ahead with the c-section. I'll be happy with whatever happens in these next 18.5 days....as long as I get his bed set up before...:haha:


----------



## pink80

MrsM - I'm sooo sorry for your loss :hugs: to you and your wife xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh MrsM I am so sorry :hugs:

Jenny your have to sweet talk DH into putting a rush order on the crib :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

Oh no!! MrsM I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

I'm so sorry MrsM :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry MrsM. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry mrsm x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Spotting at 11dpo got my hopes up, along with veiny/sore boobs, aversion to certain foods, extreme fatigue and food tasting just plain odd but spotting has come back after some exercise so figure the evil cow is once again here to rain on my flipping parade :cry:


----------



## Faythe

I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: sorry.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies, just trying to adjust to the fact that I am obviously not meant to be a Mum in my twenties :(


----------



## shelleney

Oh MrsM :cry:
I am so sorry for you and your wife :hugs:
Rest in peace Angel :angel:
xx


----------



## alaricsmom

Danielle, don't give up hope just yet. Today I learned of a friend who randomly got pregnant after a few years of trying. You never know when it can happen. I really wish I could help you. My heart genuinely aches for you. If I were close to you I'd :cry: with you. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Jenny hun thank you :flower: How is little Elam and your blood pressure doing? x


----------



## MummyCat

Oh no... MrsM I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope you and your wife are okay! :hugs:

Danielle, keeping everything crossed for you that it happens soon! :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Danielle I'm not giving up on you yet you have loads of time left in the twenties! How you feeling this morning?


----------



## alaricsmom

Gilmore is right! You do have plenty of time in your 20s!! My bp has been perfect. Today he was taking practice breaths on the sonogram. It was cute. :) I'm a little nervous right now though because my Dr is going on vacation next week. I really want him to be the one to do my surgery.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Will you be able to wait until he is back from holiday?

Feeling still quite crappy about it all to be honest, it just feels like I should be able to do something about it but obviously I can't :(

Trying to get out of my funk but struggling a bit at the moment :wacko:


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: Danielle, you never know what is round the corner. I still think it'll happen before you hit 30 xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, I just know that I can't keep actively trying for much longer because it is tearing me apart and as much as I try to not let it take over it does :( NTNP wouldn't really result in a :bfp: because DH has such a low drive that we would be lucky to have :sex: once a month and the chances of it being in my fertile time would be slim to nil and then the quality of them (brewing for a month) would be terrible.

If I was told I couldn't conceive naturally but I could go on the IVF list then I could actually bare it but to be told that I probably need IVF but have to wait 4 years just seems so cruel. We have even loosely discussed moving to a PCT that does offer IVF to under 30s but my Nans health has gotten so poor that some family members don't think she is going to last the year :cry: My Nan pretty much brought me up so for me this is on a par with losing a parent :(


----------



## alaricsmom

So sorry Danielle. :hugs: I know this has to be difficult. 

In response to your question, as long as everything goes smoothly, and I don't go into labor on my own, I'll be able to wait for him. He set me up with two appointments at the hospital next week for observation to check my blood pressure and Elam's stress level. So long as everything is good we'll go on with the scheduled March 23rd.


----------



## alaricsmom

It's been SO quiet in here. How is everyone?


----------



## gilmore85

coming to the end of yet another cycle, how are you my lovely not long left!!


----------



## Faythe

How are you feeling this cycle honey?


----------



## gilmore85

was really bloated yesterday but not so much today, my temps are still high but they dont usually drop until 11DPO so will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Faythe

Fingers crossed they stay nice and high for a bfp :hugs:


----------



## pink80

I'm still here - don't know my arse from my elbow, what's up and what's down.... But I'm here :wacko:

Trying not to think about anything really. I want to TTC again, but then I don't.... I'm planning my best friends Hen Do - going to Cyprus in 7 weeks - and have finally booked my flights - but now I'm thinking what if (?!?!) We only DTD once in my fertile period - 2 days before OV, so I'm not in with a great chance but also not completely out.... We go for our first bridemaid dress fitting in 3 weeks.... So now is not really the time to be falling pregnant, but then that's what I really want....

See.... don't know my arse from my elbow....

Amy - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:

Faythe - :hi:

Jenny - Look at you, about ready to pop!!!

Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## Faythe

Sound like your brain is a bit pickled hon. Just go with the flow and what ever feels right :hugs:

Cyprus huh? I hope you have a fab time! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just about to start the madness all over again :wacko: Currently CD7


----------



## Faythe

Good luck FF :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm hopeful for you this cycle Gilmore. :)

Hang in there Pink! If you do fall pregnant you'll look super cute in your bridesmaid dress. :) 

Danielle, good luck with this cycle. :hugs:

Faythe, you're moving along quickly! Almost out of your first trimester! :)

AFM, I'm hanging in there. I was dehydrated Saturday, so that put me in L&D with regular contractions. They stopped after IV fluids. I've been on bed rest this week, but I'm thankfully off of it now. Only 8 more days until my c-section. My Dr. did tell me yesterday that he might consider moving my section back a few days if I want him to. I might just take him up on that offer. The end is near!!


----------



## pink80

I got a bfp this morning ladies :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Here I am... with my pom poms!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Awesome news... a brilliant problem to have with regards to hen do! :thumbup:

Gilmore (I think it's Amy?) your temps are looking good honey! Keeping everything crossed for this month for you! 

AlaricsMom.. not long now till you meet little Elam! :yipee: keep hydrated honey! :hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

YAY PINK!!!! I'm so so happy for you!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations pink!


----------



## Faythe

Congrats honey!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:

As for me (yes its Amy :winkwink:) temps have started to drop so expecting af to arrive in the next few days.


----------



## MummyCat

oh nooo :( stay away evil cow! :grr:


----------



## pink80

Sorry about the temp drop Amy :hugs: xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Pink! :dance:
I am so so happy for you, Hun, I trully hope this bean is a sticky one.
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKK! That is awesome news hun :dance: I hope that you are going to be monitored very closely?

Amy :hugs: I hope she doesn't show!

Sorry I seem MIA it's just so quiet in here that my replies keep dropping off the first search page of my threads and I keep forgetting to check :wacko:

I swear I am just a whisker away from jacking it all in, I can't bare this much longer! I think Amy and I are the last two within this group still waiting and it is just too disappointing each month to go through the stress and pain of it all for nothing. I know I can't mentally switch to NTNP so am seriously considering quitting all together for the foreseeable future :cry: The toxic mess that is LTTTC is starting to spill over into my 'normal' life and I am turning into the person that just wants to hide under the duvet and never come out :(


----------



## leylak

congrats pink! :)
feisty, I am lurking but you have me too :hugs: What animal year is 2013? ;)


----------



## gilmore85

2013 is the year of the snake

:hugs: Danielle it all seems a bit pointless at the minute doesnt it


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: it breaks my heart to read posts like that Danielle... because I just want to wave a magic wand and poof... you're pregnant. It is simply not fair that lovely people who so badly want a baby struggle and others who aren't interested fall pregnant on a one night stand :grr:

Perhaps a break is what you need as you seem emotionally drained! :shrug: :hugs: Maybe it'll be the break you need and will do you good??


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Feisty :hugs:

xx


----------



## Faythe

Oh hun, I really don't know what to say. My heart breaks for you. I agree about a break. Might do you the world of good emotionally. Maybe also book a weekend away or something. Pamper yourself and relax

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower:

Also got the bad news today that if we suffer another miscarriage I won't be eligible for NHS IVF :cry:

I am considering limiting my time on the internet as it just seems to get me down so wondering if making a small change like that may help :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

why wouldnt you be eligible if you have another miscarriage?


----------



## Shey

Why wouldn't you be elgible? I have a friend that had 11 mc and still got ivf and she had her son last year and he'll be 1 this sept


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Danielle, Leylak, and Amy


----------



## Faythe

That's absolutely disgusting. I can't believe they've said that?!

:growlmad:


----------



## pink80

Danielle I can't believe that's - it's terrible!! How did you find out :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I emailed my PCT and asked for details about IVF referral criteria and rather then answer my questions specifically I was emailed the document that outlines all fertility treatments and guidelines in my area. After reading through it there was a section in IVF about miscarriages that stated that two miscarriages from natural conception pregnancies would mean IVF wasn't eligible due to risk of another miscarriage.

The $hit thing is that they won't investigate recurrent miscarriages until you have had your first two!


----------



## pink80

That's awful, they say 2 is unlucky and there is hardly any increase in risk, that's why they have the 3 mc rule for RM referral - yet for IVF 2 means increase risk, doesnt make sense to me :nope: I'd be so angry!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am freaking annoyed but figure it isn't the end of the world as private IVF doesn't have these stipulations and it is seeming more and more likely that we are going to end up going down this route :(


----------



## Razcox

I am still here as well, still plodding along. Picked myself up after the craphole of a day thursday was and will appeal the PCT declining our funding. It just all takes time doesnt it which is so frustrating. The longer we are TTC the more i realise how little the NHS cares about fertitily and MC issues.

Pink thats great news about your BFP!! Will be sending sticky dust your way xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz I was having a rant the other day about how the NHS cuts IVF and fertility funding because it is 'easier' to do that then tell an obese person they can't have surgery and to develop self control or an alcoholic that they can't have medication to stop renal failure because it is self induced. Basically they will state that fertility and IVF doesn't affect our health just our quality of life :growlmad:


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: is here


----------



## Razcox

gilmore85 said:


> :witch: is here

Awww shit i am sorry hun xx

ETA - this is the last cycle for a 2012 baby for us isnt it now?


----------



## Faythe

Awww sorry Gilmore :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

Razcox said:


> gilmore85 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is here
> 
> Awww shit i am sorry hun xx
> 
> ETA - this is the last cycle for a 2012 baby for us isnt it now?Click to expand...

i believe so i think if I was to conceive this cycle ive just started due date would be end of december going by pinks current due date of end of november


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Amy so sorry hun :hugs:

Raz this will mean yet another team thread that the 3 of us have come to the end of :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Feisty Fidget said:


> Oh Amy so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Raz this will mean yet another team thread that the 3 of us have come to the end of :cry:

*Sigh* now isnt that depressing! Would have been nice to have a dragon baby. Snake baby doesnt have the same ring to it!


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Ladies.

I can't help but feel this won't end with a dragon baby - but I suppose that's to be expected after everything.

I saw my GP today, they have agreed to my having an early scan this time - it's booked for 2 weeks time. They are also checking my HCG numbers, go back for my second blood test Friday.

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Pink I think you will be fine my love :hugs: Can't wait to see that scan :)

Raz I don't think I want to call the thread snakes in the making as it sounds a bit horrid :wacko:

Have made a charm bracelet with every kind of fertility crystal I own on it :haha:


----------



## alaricsmom

Good luck with your scan Pink!

Well, today at a scan my fluids were low, so I'm having Elam today. :) At 2:00 my time my c-section should start!! (It's 10:42 here now) :cloud9:


----------



## Shey

alaricsmom good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## gilmore85

EEEK!! Good Luck! xx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck!


----------



## pink80

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

I had my scan today girls. Measuring bang on my original dates that I worked out, so pleased about that :D


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Jenny wishing you every luck my sweet :kiss: Can't wait to see pictures :hugs:

Faythe glad things are bang on!

We missed the freaking ovulation window and it was a waste of my second to last clomid cycle :cry:


----------



## Faythe

I want to give you a huge squishy hug :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## alaricsmom

Hey ladies. Elam is a sweet prince. My c-section kept getting pushed back last night because my doctor was delivering another baby. I ended up having him at 5:47. He's a great sleeper, and has finally started bf'ing well. I'll post pictures when I get home. My c-section was a bit scary. I thought I was going to pass out a few times. My pulse rate kept dropping, and I couldn't breathe. The pain I had with it was much worse than what I remember with Alaric, but all is well now. He was 8 lbs 5 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. :)


----------



## pink80

Congrats Hun :thumbup: can't wait to see pics of the little man :happydance: 

Sorry Danielle :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Congrats honey xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww give him an extra squish from us all :hugs:

Can't wait to see those pics and so glad that everything went well (apart from the delay and pain :flower:) xxx


----------



## alaricsmom

Meet Elam <3
 



Attached Files:







102_2880.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7









102_2870.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww hun they are both so gorgeous :cloud9: xxx


----------



## pink80

Gorgeous pics :cloud9:


----------



## Faythe

Absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Jenny! So happy for you!
Elam is so cute, and I love the pic of him with his handsome big brother :cloud9:

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Jenny... your boys are gorgeous!!! :cloud9:

Great news Faythe :thumbup:

Big hugs Danielle :hug:


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations! What little stunners you have :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Congratulations Jenny! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

JENNY,

I was just lurking as I have struggled to keep up fully with BnB since the Feb loss. Imagine my utter delight when I see Elam!!! How gorgeous, and even more priceless is that lovely shot of Big Bro Alaric holding tightly and gazing upon Elam! I looove it! Thanks so much for sharing!!!

:wave: Hi Ladies!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Jenny! Elam is gorgeous!


----------



## alaricsmom

You ladies are too kind! I'm finally feeling a little better. Elam is a great baby. I have to wake him to feed him through the night. He's caught on to bf'ding great. I wish you all could meet him! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gilmore85

Had my first doc appointment yesterday and now booked in for my 21 day bloods so things are moving forward now hopefully


----------



## Razcox

Gilmore - Glad you have been booked in for the bloods and thigs are moving for you x

AFM - I did a IC this morning and there is a chance it may have been a very very faint blink and you will miss it bfp. At the moment i feel sick as a dog, my boobs hurt, i have heart burn (something i only ever get when hung over or preggers), temps are high, Lots of CM and getting so niggley af/ov type pains but i am only 8dpo.


----------



## Shey

Congrats alaricsmom! Welcome to the world Elam! He is adorable


----------



## pink80

Razcox said:


> Gilmore - Glad you have been booked in for the bloods and thigs are moving for you x
> 
> AFM - I did a IC this morning and there is a chance it may have been a very very faint blink and you will miss it bfp. At the moment i feel sick as a dog, my boobs hurt, i have heart burn (something i only ever get when hung over or preggers), temps are high, Lots of CM and getting so niggley af/ov type pains but i am only 8dpo.

Oh Raz - I hope this is it for you. Do you have a plan of action if this is a BFP..? Do you have a picture - I love looking at tests :)


----------



## Razcox

Pink - I didnt take a picture as i am really not 100% sure there was even a line, certainly not enough for a camera to pick up on anyway LOL. I am bringing out the big guns tomorrow and doing a FRER to see what that says.


----------



## pink80

Oh I wanna see it - make sure you take a picture !!!


----------



## gilmore85

fx raz really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Well the FRER this morning was a glaring white no hint of a line BFN :( I am only 9dpo so i might not be out yet though. I ordered some more IC the other day so will do another one of these tomorrow. I really hope all these 'symptoms' are not just all in my head . . .


----------



## pink80

Oh big :hugs: hopefully it's just too early xx


----------



## gilmore85

in my boredom today at work i decided to work out what my EDD would be if i got pregnant this cycle and it turns out it would be Christmas day lol


----------



## MummyCat

Raz... hoping it's just too early hun! :hugs: I only got a super faint line at 11dpo with Elizabeth and had to wait till 16dpo for a bfp with Charlotte :)

Oooh... Amy you never know... :) you need to call 'murphy's law' into action... claim you would never want a Christmas baby :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Another BFN this morning so i am just going to go camping and enjoy myself this weekend, hopefully even if i am preggers a couple of drinks and a bit of pate wont hurt this early on!

Gilmore - Wow an xmas baby :)


----------



## gilmore85

it wont happen but i thought it was funny 

hope you enjoy camping


----------



## Faythe

Enjoy camping!


----------



## pink80

Raz enjoy yourself and relax xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hope you had a lovely time hun!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you enjoyed camping!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Had fun camping but felt really crappy on Sunday so it looks like my symptons where just really me coming down with a bug that was bad timing! On CD 2 at the moment and it looks like my EDD this cycle would be January so no dragon baby for me :(


----------



## Faythe

:hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:

ladies thought I would share my news with you all....

I'm Engaged!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

yeah thats great news Gilmore! :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

Eeeek congrats!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Gilmore!

Hope u feel better Raz! :hugs:

Asfm I am 5wks pregnant with baby no.2


----------



## gilmore85

OMG Shey that is amazing!!!!!!

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Faythe

Congrats Shey


----------



## pink80

Congrats Amy - that's great news :happydance:

Congrats Shey - H&H 9 months xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*AMY* CONGRATS!!! Wishing you years of happiness!


*SHEY* as I posted on other threads, CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Amy! :yipee:

congratulations shey!


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Raz

Congrats Amy!!!!!!!!! :D

Congrats Shey!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Congrats everyone! :dance:

Raz don't get too disheartened sweet, I will be here to keep you company :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the engagement Gilmore! :yipee:

Congratulations on the pregnancy Shey! :dance:

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Big hugs Raz :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! 

Amy that is awesome news :) congrats to you and your fiance' :dance:

Shey, huge congrats :yipee: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

*RAZ* I'm still here as well, although, we are no longer cooking DRAGON babies at this point, so the title is a little off as 2013 is the Year of the Snake! :dust:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and Ihave my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Sooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

For some reason I seem to be digging my heels with starting a new thread, I think it is because it is so disheartening admitting that we are out for this year too :(

I am sure one the monthly monster decides to come and rain on my parade within the next few days I will probably change the title BUT I refuse to have 2013 year of the snake is it sounds horrible, suggestions welcome :flower:


----------



## Faythe

Hmmmm trying to rack my brain.

I suppose serpent doesn't sound any better.


----------



## pink80

From what I've read you have until 9th Feb 2013 to have a dragon baby - that's when the chinese year changes xx


----------



## leylak

Wow Pink, thanks for the info :)
Otherwise, I would already be out. I checked what my EDD would be if this was my lucky month, it is 1/1/2013 :D
Oh, this isn't my lucky month btw. I am very close to ov. but DH is away this week :/


----------



## MrsMM24

*FIESTY* I was thinking the same thing, myself, DW, and DD are all even number birth years so we hoped to add another. Not to mention, the Snake isn't as appealling.... gotta figure some other nme out.... 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well if by some miracle the :witch: stays away (late but cramping so only a matter of time) my due date will be 17th December so I am still in the running for a 2012 baby but I don't think I will be getting one :wacko:

How about something like;

TTC a 2013 baby, unlucky for some but not for us!

Hmmm a bit long winded perhaps


----------



## alaricsmom

You could just change the name of this thread so everyone doesn't have to leave. :) 2013 has to be the year for all of you. I'm so hoping it is. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, may just do that! x


----------



## Rachael1981

I would change the name. But you don't have to worry yet if the Chinese new year doesn't start until February.


----------



## gnome86

'2013 -Trying to charm a snakey baby out of the basket' :)


----------



## MrsMM24

I like both, FIESTY and GNOME.... your pick!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gnome that is actually really cute :)

Well officially 2 days late but so scared my body is being sadistic and tricking me. Keep going from being convinced I am to scared I'm not :wacko:

I am officially 17dpo tomorrow and I have never had a LP of longer then 14dpo without spotting :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Errr :test:


----------



## pink80

She won't Rachael - I'm sure she's doing it to annoy me :grr:

I'm so hoping this is it for you Danielle xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping this is it for her too!


----------



## Faythe

Test!!!!


----------



## gilmore85

haha nothing like a bit of peer pressure Danielle


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I was always great at not bowing to peer pressure :p

I am so worried that my body is just being evil that I want to wait it out as long as possible until I actually test.

I have never been late without spotting and that and all my symptoms has got my hopes up, especially as ovulation was confirmed so I know it isn't a lengthy anovulatory cycle.

Two more sleeps and I will know one way or the other :)


----------



## Faythe

fingers crossed


----------



## Rachael1981

2 more sleeps?! But Izzy could come at any time and I need to know before she does ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Squeeeeeeeeeee.... Feisty I hope and pray this is it! :hugs:

2013.. luck be a baby with me! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

That's a play on Luck be a Lady by Frank Sinatra... if you didn't pick it up! :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh bless you Rachael! I'm afraid there is no budging on the test date, can't believe your so close to popping!

Not feeling too hopeful now as searched the net and there are lots of ladies in the same situation as me that aren't pregnant :cry:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure there are also plenty that are pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

*RACH* YAY!!! Almost here!!! I cannot wait! Need some good news and hopefulness right about now....:flower:


*DANIELLE* I understand your fears, and I for one am not the one for peer pressure, so I won't say test (coming from someone that has waited to CD20) but what I will say is try not to worry yourself, this IS going to be your BFP!!!:dust:
______________________________________________________
*AFM...* just waiting around, HSG appt this afternoon, donations are currently set for next week if all goes well. FXD!:dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I caved, it's all in my journal

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/531784-creating-faith-49.html#post16992215


----------



## alaricsmom

Rachael, I can't wait to see pictures of your little one. :) I'm sure she'll be beautiful!!

Danielle, Oh my goodness!!! :D


----------



## gilmore85

hoping staturdays gets darker for you fx :wohoo:

well thats the shortest cycle i think ive ever had only lasted 23 days :shrug:


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats to Danielle!! :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies but fully panicked now as symptoms seem to have disappeared :wacko:


----------



## alaricsmom

Mine did that as well. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Jenny, trying not to stress but so difficult :wacko:

I am however incredibly tired and the cramps have started back up :)


----------



## gilmore85

Its all perfectly normal relax and breath, congrats again hun I cant stop smiling!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you Amy :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee: Danielle that's brilliant news! :happydance: See your journal for the pom pom parade! :haha:

I'm so very excited for you!!!!!!! 

Did you manage to make a dragon baby? :haha:

ps.. try not to worry about the symptoms. I hardly had any until about 6/7 weeks! x


----------



## Rachael1981

She did make a dragon babu, just!


----------



## MummyCat

:wohoo:

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yep my little dragon is due on either my birthday or just before Christmas :haha:

I have an inkling it will be closer to Christmas as I 'think' I implanted late :wacko:

Thank you for the pom pom parade :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Christmas baby :yippee:


----------



## gilmore85

so whos left now lol

Oh and Danielle i think you need to update the front page ;)


----------



## Faythe

You're next Gilmore :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amy I NEED you as my bump buddy :hugs:

Just had my first pregnancy run in with the NHS :growlmad: full saga is in my journal :cry:


----------



## gilmore85

it would be amazing but doesnt look likely


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would have said exactly the same a few weeks ago ;) x


----------



## MrsMM24

*DANIELLE* I haven't been on, as we have been sooo busy, but am wonderfully happy to log on today and see your wonderful news... CONGRATS!:happydance: wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!! It's your time!!!


*GILMORE* You are next... I hope I am following closely behind... :dust:


*AFM...* sorry that I have to keep dropping off each day ladies, soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, I'm hopefully Ovulating, and work has been super busy. Don't ever think that I forgot about any of you, I am here. I will likely be gone for the weekend, but will be back to you all on Monday! I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## alaricsmom

Good to see you back on MRSM. I was thinking about you yesterday. I hope you are still coping well. Congrats on moving into a new house. Moves are always fun/busy. :hugs:

:hugs: Gilmore, you never know when it will happen. I pray it's quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks MrsM but may be back in here with you full time LTTTC as a scan Saturday has shown abnormalities :cry: Will keep you all posted.


----------



## gnome86

:hugs: Oh hun, hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Feisty! So happy for you! :yipee:

Happy Due Date Rach!! :dance:

xx


----------



## Razcox

Been away as busy at home and work was getting a bit assy about internet time! Anyway things have died down a bit now so i have snuck back one.

FF - Read back a few pages and was so thrilled for you, now I can feel how stressed you are. Its just not fair hun xxx :hugs:

Gilmore - I am still here with you and my guess is i will be next cycle as well. Had a bit of an odd one with no clear peak so dont think i was that fertile TBH.

Hugs to everyone else x


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm rooting for you too Raz!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

FF, just wanted to come in and check your status, how are you... thoughts and prayers still heading your way:dust:


ALARICS, how are things? You and that lovely LO!


Hi Ladies :hi:


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## gnome86

Anyone heard from FF? Bizarre how you dont know the people you read from on these threads but you find yourself worrying about them like you do know them :nope: If you read this hope you are ok xxx


----------



## shelleney

Yeah, Feisty posted on another thread Im on. Her HCG levels are good, so things are looking OK for now :)

xx


----------



## alaricsmom

I'm glad you hit the mark MRSM!! I'm doing great!! Thanks for asking. :)

FF updates her journal daily. I read it every morning to hear the new update on that sweet baby!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh bless you lovely ladies :flower:

I have pretty much been sticking to my journal as feeling a bit too fragile to venture into to many different threads. That and for some reason my search results were telling me that there were no new threads on this one :wacko:

As Shelleney kindly mentioned my HCG from Monday is indeed looking good for 5 weeks at 710 (although I should be 6 based on dates but trying to ignore this) I had another test first thing this morning and will phone to get the results to check they have gone up. My midwife at the EPU wants them to double BUT I have read many conflicting evidence as to whether they should double every 48 or 72 hours :wacko: The general rule seems to be that they should go up by at least 60% every 48 hours so I need mine to be at least 1000 to feel any relief.

Have also read many stories where they didn't go up according to trend and baby was still fine. Will make sure I log on and keep you all posted :flower:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

My level us 1315 so well within normal parameters :dance: Were not out of the woods yet but we are a damn site closer!


----------



## gilmore85

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## gnome86

:happydance: aww good news :thumbup: :happydance: x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my sweets :flower:


----------



## alaricsmom

Congrats on having Izzie Rachael!! :) :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Rachael had the baby?!

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Isobel Lily!! :pink: :baby:

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Just logged in here to stalk Rachael

Congratulations my lovely and welcome to the world little Izzy :cloud9:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Now Raz where are you lurking to? x


----------



## Razcox

LOL i am lurking just because i am not sure at the mo, dont want to class this as a bfp until my line gets darker!

Here it is now but i think my ticker is wrong and i am due AF today so would be 14dpo so it seems a bit too light.

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0191-1.jpg


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hun i was a wreck stressing about lines but im still here x


----------



## pink80

That line is there Raz and that's what matters for now :happydance:

What is the plan for a bfp?!?! Xxxx


----------



## Razcox

I'm afriad there is no plan :( Its a gamble at OV as to if its a viable egg or not because of genetics. Will pop and see the doctor this week provided all goes well and be refered to the RPL clinic. I will have a scan at 7 weeks and another a couple of weeks later.

I am also going to take low dose Asprin as the EPU said last time it wouldnt hurt to take it and it may help.


----------



## Faythe

Yay look at that line. Fingers crossed Raz :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Raz I really hope this is your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Me too FF! We have said we will give it one more go but if i have another difficult loss at 11 weeks then i think we are going to throw in the towel.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz please excuse my ignorance but is IVF with prior screening not an option private? I understand that you are having NHS problems (penny scrimping aholes :growlmad:) but could you not save for a bit and then try private or will the screening cost too much?

I am really hoping that you don't need any of the above and that this baba is going to be fine :hugs:

Getting a bit nervous about tomorrow's scan now. I now the chances of a molar are slim as my HCG levels are mid range and not sky high but I still worry :blush:


----------



## Razcox

FF - I worry at every scan i think its normal after a scare or losses xxx :hugs:

Private would cost about £7000 at least but including travel and meds you would be looking closer to £8000 for IVF with PGD. Thats just too much for us to afford we have about £3000 saved but we were looking at moving soonish. I cant spend all our saving plus borrow more for it :(


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs: Raz!! I love that line. I hope this is your forever baby too!!


----------



## gilmore85

OMG RAZ!!!!!! That is defo a positive Congrats! fx this is your forever baby


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Raz just wanted to give you great big mahoosive :hugs: xxx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Raz! I trully hope that this pregnancy leads to your forever baby :hugs:
xx


----------



## Faythe

Oh Raz, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! AF showed today so looks like it was a chemical :(


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## alaricsmom

:hugs:Sorry Raz


----------



## MrsMM24

*RAZ* I am so sorry to hear that... :hugs:

*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF is likely due this weekend. Not sure how my cycle will rebound after the last MC so we shall see. I am feeling fine, all the moving, and working, and organizing, I am not only so busy that I haven't been regularly on BnB, but also not thinking much of SS... FXD for myself and everyone through this weekend, I will see you back on Monday!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Raz :hugs: I am sorry Hun
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Raz, that truly sucks! :cry: Sorry honey! :hugs:

Mrs M, keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

MrsM keeping it all crossed :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Another few weeks and I will be back on the crazy ttc rollercoaster :wacko: 

Any progress MrsM?


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies :wave: was just wondering how you are all doing?


----------



## 4magpies

Still plodding along. OH has his SA next week, I have an internal too to check my cervix as the nurse noticed an issue when doing my smear. 

Should have result on the 19th for SA then we have a plan of action. 

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We're doing good thanks. How are you?


----------



## Faythe

We're good. Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## pink80

I'm ok - glad you ladies are too xx


----------



## leylak

I am doing OK. We did IUI with injectables and steroids and luckily, it worked for me. I am expecting my first miracle. I went through threatened MC and lost one twin but now in the second tri. I am hoping to hear good news from other LTTC ladies, amy, raz, becca, feisty and other lovely ladies I failed to mention :flower:


----------



## gilmore85

leylak - that is amazing news!!! sorry about the loss of your twin though.

Unfortunately still nothing from me, just more and more tests, back there at the end of November


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *LEYLAK*!

Good to hear from you ladies! Glad that things seem to be going well for each of you at your respective parts of the TTC journey.


*AFM*... BFP in August! Many more updates and info in my journal. Was a long 3.5 year journey but as of today, it seems we are getting there. One day at a time! 3rd scan on the 6th.... GL to you all and plenty of :dust:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

It is so lovely to see so many success stories :flower:

We are not currently trying. I have just about made peace with this, as things are completely out of our control.

The bad news is that NHS has discharged us, urged us to go for IVF as they believe it's our only hope :( Of course, we're not covered by NHS funding which means a big saving for something that will most probably end in another loss. No pity party though, I don't want to spend my whole life pining for something that just brings me grief and pain :flower:

Leylak, so glad that things are progressing well but I am so sorry for the loss of your twin :hugs:

MrsM, yay for you :dance:


----------



## shelleney

Lovely to hear from you all. Congrats to the preggo ladies. Hope your babies are sticky ones. Good luck to those still TTC. Fingers crossed for you.
Freya is 1 years old, and started walking today.
Love to you all
xx


----------

